# [Stargate SG-1 RPG] Part III - The Enemy of my Friend . . .



## Keia (Mar 10, 2004)

This is the IC thread for the Stargate SG-1 RPG - Confrontation game (Part III).  Posts which follow are for and should include only those currently playing in the game.  Any comments, questions or discussions should be made in the OOC thread, and are encouraged and welcome.

Feel free to post as you're introduced.  Thank you all for you patience and I hope you enjoy the game.

*Various New Post Threads*
_[Roster/NPCs]_ :: _[New IC Thread - Part III]_ :: _[New OOC Thread] _

*Various Old Post Threads*
_[Recruitment]_ :: _[Old OOC Thread]_ :: _[Old IC Thread - Part I]_ :: _[Old IC Thread - Part II] _


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0741 hours ???, June 3, 2003_

*“A rollercoaster ride through the stars”*

That’s what one person who traveled through the Stargate called the experience.  Stars and constellation becoming evident then flashing by, turns and dips at unanticipated points.  Unknown flashes of light and color.  A constant whine sounding through the traveler’s ears.  An overall sensation of speed and movement covers your body.  All of this and more takes place in the moment between entering and leaving the Stargate.  

The velocity that someone comes out of the Stargate is apparently somewhat more that that which someone entered at, or at least that’s the theory as several members of the team come flying out of the Stargate.  Frost was apparent on everyone as if they had traveled through the cold vacuum of space – even if but for a moment.  The temperature here seemed more pleasant than where the group had come from – though that really wasn’t too difficult.

Rylee emerged from the Stargate and managed to maintain her footing.  She felt slightly flash frozen and was covered in a thin layer of frost.  As she blinked and tried to shake the disorientation, her vision cleared.  She noticed Andreev Ilianov picking himself off of a cobblestone ground several feet away.  Rylee also managed to catch Lucas Fisher as he popped through the Stargate and was about to fall.  As she assisted him down the Stargate platform, Lorelai stumbled through the Stargate.

Several moments passed . . . and no one else emerged from the still active Stargate.  

The ground beneath the team’s feet was cobblestone and the nearby buildings were of the same stone materials.  The buildings were either one or two stories that were within sight of the Stargate proper.  The courtyard of the Stargate was approximately fifty feet on a side, with three ‘streets’ leading away from it (on the north, south and west facings).  The eastern edge of the courtyard was blocked by the same grey stone, the solid grey stone of mountain several thousand feet high.

It appeared mid-day and there wasn’t a cloud in the sky.  The sky was somewhat odd . . . it had a more blue green cast to it rather than the typical sky blue of Earth.  Between that and the yellow sun that didn’t appear to give as much light as Earth’s sun did, it was apparent that the team was no longer in Colorado . . . or even on Earth itself.  Light illuminated the courtyard from the active Stargate and was much brighter than the light from the planet’s sun . . . even at mid-day.  

A DHD stood about twenty feet from the Stargate.  That was the only thing in the courtyard other than Rylee, Andreev, Lucas and Lorelai.  There was no greeting party . . . and no Jeremiah.

OOC:  Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Jarval (Mar 10, 2004)

*Lucas Fisher (52 VP, 16 WP, 3 (d4) AD)*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
0741 hours ???, June 3, 2003_

_Wow..._  Lucas thought as he staggered out of the Stargate, rather faster than he'd entered it.  Almost tripping on the cobblestones under his feet, he felt Rylee catch him before he went sprawling to the ground.

"Thanks.  I guess I wasn't expecting the jump in speed."  He said to Rylee as he regained his footing.  Never normally one to suffer from motion sickness, Lucas none the less looked a little pale.

He turned toward the Gate as Lorelai stumbled into view, then waited for Durant and the others to follow.  And waited...  After what Lucas was sure was minutes, but was perhaps more realistically only a handful of seconds, he looked to Andreev.

"Um, it looks like we might be it.  Should some of us head back through the Gate, see if we can give Durant hand?"  He dumped the various bags and backpacks he was carrying beside the DHD as he spoke, before taking his rife from its case and loading the weapon.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 11, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
0741 hours ???, June 3, 2003_

Somehow, she managed to keep her footing as she came through the Stargate.  She started to brush the frost off of herself, but paused to catch Lucas as he came through and started to stumble.



> "Thanks. I guess I wasn't expecting the jump in speed." He said to Rylee as he regained his footing. Never normally one to suffer from motion sickness, Lucas none the less looked a little pale.




"Quite a ride," she said in response, though really, that was an understatement.  She took a few deep breaths, glad to be back on solid ground.  She took a few steps away from the Stargate, before placing her bag on the ground.  She held her rifle in one hand, in case there was any trouble.  Slowly, she took in her surroundings; marveling at the oddly colored sky and looking for any signs of life.  It was then that she noticed that Grayson was missing.  "Where'd Jeremiah go?  He was first through the gate, wasn't he?"


----------



## kid A (Mar 11, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov (3d6 AD 45VP 14WP)*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
0741 hours ???, June 3, 2003



> "Um, it looks like we might be it. Should some of us head back through the Gate, see if we can give Durant hand?" He dumped the various bags and backpacks he was carrying beside the DHD as he spoke, before taking his rife from its case and loading the weapon.




Andreev was picking himself up off the ground and taking in the entire experience when Lucas broke his concentration.  He had been thinking about his trip through the Stargate, and how it was so similar, and yet completely different from his previous trips into space.  He had been thinking about how this was his first step onto an alien world, and the ramifications it presented to his studies.  He had been thinking about how great he felt being here, and how no other place on Earth...  well, he just couldn't contain his immense pleasure for having been given the chance to return to space exploration.

His concentration broken, he turned to Lucas and realized what he had said.  The Stargate was open, and yet no-one else had come through.  As he realized this, he also heard Rylee's observation that Jeremiah was nowhere to be found.  And then, all of a sudden, his thoughts ripped back to the reality of the situation, he felt his feet, still burning from the superheated floor of the elevator shaft.  

"Let us wait here a few moments longer, so as to catch our breath and recover from the effects of the Stargate.  I am sure that Commander Durant will see the rest of our team through within a few moments."  Andreev's mind was racing.  Thoughts of the rest of the team dying kept going through his head, but he refused to acknowledge them.  Durant would get them through.  Although he feared for them, he maintained his sense of composure to keep the remaining team members as calm and confident as possible.  He snapped his radio off his belt, and attempted to raise Jeremiah.  "Mr. Grayson, this is Andreev Ilianov.  Please respond immediately with your location."


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Um, it looks like we might be it.  Should some of us head back through the Gate, see if we can give Durant hand?"  He dumped the various bags and backpacks he was carrying beside the DHD as he spoke, before taking his rife from its case and loading the weapon.




Lorelai helped herself up and looked back through the Stargate, curious to see if the exit horizon was similar or different than the entrance. _No visibility through the Gate, though the exit seems stable,_ Lorelai thought.  She gathered her things and moved over to the DHD and examined it.

When she shook the chills from her body finally, she spoke up to Lucas, “I don’t think that’s a good idea.  The matter transference for this type of wormhole isn’t bi-directional.  If you were to try and re-enter the matter stream, you would most likely be vaporized.  Of course there are several different theories on the subject . . . but I guess that isn’t important right now.”

Lorelai’s explanation rang true in Andreev’s ears . . . in fact he remembered something about the vaporization on the information he briefly reviewed.  His aching feet felt the rough cobblestones beneath them, through the destroyed boots that were actually only really covering the tops of his feet.

When Andreev opened his mike on the tactical radio to speak with Jeremiah, the familiar click and static wasn’t there.  Andreev asked for Jeremiah’s location, but even Lucas, Rylee, and Lorelai didn’t hear the question over their radios . . . they didn’t hear anything over them.

Looking back over the cobblestone buildings and the sheer cliff that rose up on the one side of the courtyard, Lucas found a place to climb one of the cobblestone building to get a better look around.  An easy (for him) climb to the flat roof gave him a decent vantage point.  Lucas noted that the group was in a large town.  Roads could be barely made out that left the town in the three directions of the lanes that left the courtyard.  The roads wove up and around the mountains which continued in several directions beyond his sight.

Rylee spent several minutes tending to Ilianov’s damaged feet.  His boots were destroyed . . . his feet were burned and blistered (probably more painful that actually damaged).  With some rest and ointment (as well as some boots), his feet should be fine.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Mar 13, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0741 hours ???, June 3, 2003_

*“A rollercoaster ride through the stars”*

That’s what one person who traveled through the Stargate called the experience.  Stars and constellation becoming evident then flashing by, turns and dips at unanticipated points.  Unknown flashes of light and color.  A constant whine sounding through the traveler’s ears.  An overall sensation of speed and movement covers your body.  All of this and more takes place in the moment between entering and leaving the Stargate.  

The velocity that someone comes out of the Stargate is apparently somewhat more that that which someone entered at, or at least that’s the theory as several members of the team come flying out of the Stargate.  Frost was apparent on everyone as if they had traveled through the cold vacuum of space – even if but for a moment.  The temperature here seemed more pleasant than where the group had come from – though that really wasn’t too difficult.

Lt. Chris Reed emerged from the Stargate and managed to maintain her footing.  She felt slightly flash frozen and was covered in a thin layer of frost.  As she blinked and tried to shake the disorientation, her vision cleared.  She stepped down the platform and waited for several seconds looking around.  No one was coming out of the Stargate, and no one else was around.  A full minute passed before Donovan, Stewart and Durant tumbled out of the gate into a jumble of arms, legs and gear at the bottom of the platform.  A smile tugged at the edges of Reed’s lips, and she tried her very best not to laugh at the humor of the scene (and silently wished for a camera).  

The ground beneath the team’s feet was cobblestone and the nearby buildings were of the same stone materials.  The buildings were either one or two stories that were within sight of the Stargate proper.  The courtyard of the Stargate was approximately fifty feet on a side, with three ‘streets’ leading away from it (on the north, south and west facings).  The eastern edge of the courtyard was blocked by the same grey stone, the solid grey stone of mountain several thousand feet high.

It appeared mid-day and there wasn’t a cloud in the sky.  The sky was somewhat odd . . . it had a more blue green cast to it rather than the typical sky blue of Earth.  Between that and the yellow sun that didn’t appear to give as much light as Earth’s sun did, it was apparent that the team was no longer in Colorado . . . or even on Earth itself.  Light illuminated the courtyard from the active Stargate and was much brighter than the light from the planet’s sun . . . even at mid-day.  

A DHD stood about twenty feet from the Stargate.  That was the only thing in the courtyard other than Lt. Reed, Lt Stewart, Donovan and Durant.  There was no greeting party . . . and the rest of the team was gone.

OOC:  Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0741 hours ???, June 3, 2003

Durant tumbled through the gate, his mind racing from the surreal, otherworldly acceleration to this Stargate.  Scratch that, to this world!  He coughed and shivered from the cold and frost that his body collected on the trip.  _What a f^(%ing rush!  No wonder there was so little in the files on actual travel of the Stargate, who the hell could explain it!_  As he laid on the ground trying to take it all in, staring back at the Stargate, suddenly his thoughts caught up with him.  _S&!t!  I'm on another world!  Mind on the job!_  With that Durant picked himself off the ground and brought his P90 into the low ready position.  He saw streets and buildings but no people.  None of his people.  

He grabbed his radio and tried to call out to the rest of the team.  Without waiting for a response he checked the group he came through the gate with.  

"Reed, do a quick recon of the area.  We need to know where Andreev and the others went to.  They probably just moved to cover off the main street."


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 13, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0741 hours ???, June 3, 2003



> A DHD stood about twenty feet from the Stargate. That was the only thing in the courtyard other than Lt. Reed, Lt Stewart, Donovan and Durant. There was no greeting party . . . and the rest of the team was gone.




Donovan got to his feet and pulled his rifle into a ready position.  He scanned the area for hostiles and kept his eyes peeled for trouble.  "Uh, sir?" he called to Durant, "Where the hell is everyone?"


----------



## ajkar (Mar 13, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

Stewart tumbled onto stargate platform with as much grace as he could salvage from the unfortunate and clumsy spill. Then tried to dust himself off but the melting layer of frost beneath the dirt quickly turned into a fine layer of mud. _Nice! Well, at least I don’t have a shirt to ruin, anymore!_

Barry gave his surroundings a quick once over to orientate himself and dashed over to the DHD to use as cover. He felt naked! After scanning the area more carefully for any targets he realized there was no one before them, including the rest of the team. The others could have only been one or two seconds in front of them. How could they make it across the courtyard and out of sight that fast? Barry always took pride in how fast he could run the 40 but he doubted he could cross that distance with gear and be out of sight in 2 seconds. His thoughts took voice in the others as they questioned their surroundings. 

_Where did everyone go?_


----------



## Keia (Mar 14, 2004)

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0742 hours ???, June 3, 2003

When the radio button was engaged, the now familiar click and background noise didn’t happen – in fact, nothing happened.  Durant was fairly certain from his years of experience that the radios were down – most likely from some sort of interference.  Durant experienced momentary chills, probably due to the sudden change in temperatures from the hellscape warehouse through the sub-zero Stargate into the cool air of the mountainside.

He thought it odd that most of the military muscle ended up in his group, while the other group had the civilians and specialists.  Brawn and brains split up – this definitely never happened with the main SG-1 team. Colonel O’Neill was too good a soldier to allow something like that to happen.



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Reed, do a quick recon of the area.  We need to know where Andreev and the others went to.  They probably just moved to cover off the main street."




Lt. Chris Reed snapped off a quick and subdued, “Yes, sir,” and with another quick glance around headed through the courtyard to lane to the right of the Stargate.  She noted that the buildings and streets were made of the same materials – obviously from the mountain the town was jutted against.  Durant quickly lost sight of her as she darted between buildings down the lane.

Donovan didn’t turn up any enemy hostiles . . . no friendlies either for that matter.  The sky was clear (though greenish blue), the sun was out (though wasn’t putting out much light)and the team seemed to be in some stone town in the Alps (of another world).

Stewart made it to the DHD without incident – nothing more hostile than a mountain breeze assailed him.  It was there crouched next to the DHD that Stewart noticed a couple of scraps of medical tape and gauze less than an inch in size – looked familiar to, like something from a standard issue first aid kit.  No blood was nearby, nor were any larger pieces, or anything else.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## kid A (Mar 14, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003



> Rylee spent several minutes tending to Ilianov’s damaged feet. His boots were destroyed . . . his feet were burned and blistered (probably more painful that actually damaged). With some rest and ointment (as well as some boots), his feet should be fine.




Hearing only silence coming from the radio, Andreev felt more than a little discouraged.  Jeremiah was vital to this operation, and to lose him could be devastating to their mission.  Different ideas and possible solutions to the radio silence were filling his mind when Rylee approached him offering medical assistance.

When she offered, he graciously accepted Rylee's help.  He allowed her to complete her work, and although his feet still had some healing to do, a feeling of relief washed over him that the damage was not quite as bad as the pain he was experiencing.  "Dasvidanya, Miss Fallon.  Thank you.  I am sure that my feet will be just fine now."  A gracious smile formed across his face, and he was, at that moment, very grateful for her presence on the team.

Rising to his feet, Andreev gestured for her to come closer.  "Now, Miss Fallon, I realize that you are not military, and as such, may not be accustomed to taking orders.  However, we are in desperate need of reconaissance, and of young Jeremiah.  If you would, I will need yourself and Mr. Fisher to reconnoiter the immediate area, up to a 2 block radius of the Stargate.  Search for any signs of Mr. Grayson, and for signs of any life forms native to this world.  Please report any findings to me before going further than 2 blocks.  I will remain here for the time being with Dr. Nguyen, where we will be attempting to locate our remaining teammates.  Please relay these instructions to Mr. Fisher.  Again Miss Fallon, you have been most helpful, and you have my most sincere gratitude!"

He began to turn away, to head back toward the DHD and Lorelai, when he suddenly remembered one final request.  "Oh, and Miss Fallon?  Please keep your eyes open for some type of makeshift footware."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Lucas sat looking at his surroundings for a long moment.  The blue-green sky and dull light of the sun seemed oddly comforting yet disconcerting at the same time.

_A new world.  Who would have thought it?_  A small smile crossed Lucas' face at this thought.  _I've always wanted to be a real explorer..._

After quickly surveying the surrounding mountainscape through his binoculars, Lucas scrambled back down from the rooftop and made his way back to Andreev, Rylee and Lorelai.

"We're in a fair sized town, from the looks of things, although I've not seen a sign of anyone actually living here."  He reported.  "There are three roads leading out of town, all of which take you into the mountains.  The terrain doesn't look too bad, so we should have any problems, even if we're here for an extended stay.

"Oh, and still no trace of Jeremiah.  He must have been running at one hell of a pace to have got away from here so fast."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 15, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Rylee did what she could to treat the burns on Andreev's feet.  She made sure that the wounds were clean, an antibiotic was applied and that his feet were bandaged.  Really, it would be better if Andreev kept off of them for awhile, but that probably wouldn't be happening during the mission.



> Rising to his feet, Andreev gestured for her to come closer. "Now, Miss Fallon, I realize that you are not military, and as such, may not be accustomed to taking orders. However, we are in desperate need of reconaissance, and of young Jeremiah. If you would, I will need yourself and Mr. Fisher to reconnoiter the immediate area, up to a 2 block radius of the Stargate. Search for any signs of Mr. Grayson, and for signs of any life forms native to this world. Please report any findings to me before going further than 2 blocks. I will remain here for the time being with Dr. Nguyen, where we will be attempting to locate our remaining teammates. Please relay these instructions to Mr. Fisher. Again Miss Fallon, you have been most helpful, and you have my most sincere gratitude!"




She smiled faintly when Andreev thanked her, and nodded her head slightly.  "No problem."  

Andreev's plan was  met with a raised eyebrow.  Sure, it seemed like a good plan, performing a quick recon of the area and searching for Greyson, but she did not like the idea of splitting the scientists into one group and the soldiers in the other.  "Maybe we should keep some firepower near the gate?  Just in case whatever it was that chased Greyson off comes back.  You need to keep off your feet for awhile, an Lorelai should stay near the gate, since she knows how to work it.  Maybe Lucas should stay with you,and I'll take a quick look around?"  She had gotten used to working alone, all those years spent in the mountains... she almost preferred it.



> "Oh, and still no trace of Jeremiah. He must have been running at one hell of a pace to have got away from here so fast."




"A deserted town, hmm?  Interesting."  She sighed then, and shook her head.  "Where in the world did Greyson run off to?"  And with that, she began examining the ground, searching for any signs of their missing companion.


----------



## ajkar (Mar 15, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0742 hours ???, June 3, 2003

Stewart leaned his back against the cold metal of the DHD. As Commander Durant issued his orders to Lt. Reed, Barry positioned himself to provide Chris some suppressing fire, if anything showed up, at least until she made it to the protection of the first building. When Lt. Reed disappeared from sight Stewart turned his attentions to his surroundings. 



> Stewart made it to the DHD without incident – nothing more hostile than a mountain breeze assailed him. It was there crouched next to the DHD that Stewart noticed a couple of scraps of medical tape and gauze less than an inch in size – looked familiar to, like something from a standard issue first aid kit. No blood was nearby, nor were any larger pieces, or anything else.




From Barry’s crouched position, he scanned the heights above him and the roofs of the buildings. He reflected a moment on what had happened in the last few moments and took a second to catch his breath. With his head cast down he noticed what looked to be pieces of gauze and white medical tape on the ground. From his experiences, it looked like it could be pieces left over from somebody applying first aid. He quickly cast about for signs of tracks or anything else that would indicate who would have been here. Then, keeping with the same hushed tones, he called out to Durant, “Commander, I believe I might have something here!”


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0742 hours ???, June 3, 2003



> Then, keeping with the same hushed tones, he called out to Durant, “Commander, I believe I might have something here!”




Durant was studying his surroundings when Lt. Stewart called him over.  He looked over the medical scraps and then asked Donovan for his opinion.  While that happened Durant walked around the immediate area, taking it all in, trying to adapt to his new environment and get into an appropriate mind set.  One thing was for sure, it was a lot more comfortable here then in that damn warehouse.

A long list of questions crossed his mind about what could have happened, but since his two most qualified thinkers were amongst the missing, it didn't seem to matter.  If only there was some way he could get in touch with them, but their radios were useless.  Almost absentmindedly he pulled his cell phone out of his pocket and hit Andreev's number.  _Can't hurt._ 

"I can't imagine Andreev would take the team too far from the gate.  Especially while wounded and without much muscle.  They've gotta be nearby.  If Reed doesn't turn anything up we'll start a more detailed search of the immediate area.  They probably just moved away from the courtyard for some cover."  

His eyes and mind both continued to search for an answer.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 16, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0742 hours ???, June 3, 2003



> Durant was studying his surroundings when Lt. Stewart called him over. He looked over the medical scraps and then asked Donovan for his opinion. While that happened Durant walked around the immediate area, taking it all in, trying to adapt to his new environment and get into an appropriate mind set. One thing was for sure, it was a lot more comfortable here then in that damn warehouse.




Donovan lowered his rifle, and walked over to where Durant was standing.  He crouched down and studied the medical scraps, looking for clues about what they had been used for and how long they had been sitting there.


----------



## kid A (Mar 16, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003



> Andreev's plan was met with a raised eyebrow. Sure, it seemed like a good plan, performing a quick recon of the area and searching for Greyson, but she did not like the idea of splitting the scientists into one group and the soldiers in the other. "Maybe we should keep some firepower near the gate? Just in case whatever it was that chased Greyson off comes back. You need to keep off your feet for awhile, an Lorelai should stay near the gate, since she knows how to work it. Maybe Lucas should stay with you,and I'll take a quick look around?" She had gotten used to working alone, all those years spent in the mountains... she almost preferred it.




Andreev considered Rylee's argument, and she had a point.  He really should be off his feet.  Despite the medical treatment, they still required time to heal, and he certainly wasn't going to help matters by walking on them, especially without any kind of footwear.  However, even if he was to stay behind, he felt that he was still perfectly capable of providing guard for the Stargate, and there was a better chance of finding Jeremiah if they worked together.  He had been wounded worse than this before, and he had still managed to complete his mission even then.  

"Miss Fallon, I appreciate your concern for my well-being.  However, if I am to stay here, I will be able to provide fire if the need arises.  I am perfectly  capable of taking care of myself and Doctor Nguyen.  However, Mr. Grayson is of great import to our mission, and we need to locate him quickly.  I believe that with both yourself and Mr. Fisher tracking him, we will double our chances of finding him.  I do not wish for you to wander too far initially, in the event that you need to double-back to our position.  Again, you have my gratitude for your help.  However, I will need both of you working on this."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 16, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

She listened to Andreev's speech, feeling impatient all the while.  _Andreev seems smart enough, but he talks too much_  When he finished, she shrugged, "Whatever you say."  It was pretty clear that she did not like the idea of splitting the group up like this, but that wasn't her call to make.  After completing her search for any tracks made by Greyson, she approached Lucas.  "Andreev wants us to check out the village."


----------



## ajkar (Mar 16, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0742 hours ???, June 3, 2003

After Durant and Donovan finished discussing what the remnants could mean, Barry kept his voice low and talked to Donovan a moment. Stewart put his hand to Donovan’s back to instill the sincerity of what he had to say, “Donovan, that was one hell of a shot back there taking out the lizard-king. When my round bounced off the things chest and dripped to the floor, my life was flashing! I mean it; I thought for sure that I was a goner. I owe you one…anything, you name it!”

Now Barry was left with nothing to do but think on where the others went.

_They couldn’t have done it. There is no way they could have made out of the court with out us seeing them. We were not that far behind._

He paused a second then continued trying to lighten the circumstances they were in, more for himself than anyone else, “You know guys I am starting to miss our little princess. I’m sure she would give us her opinion on what’s going on. Probably something like” and Barry raised the pitch in his voice and gave an amusingly weak attempt at imitating Lorelai, “’If the gate was entered at different times the worm hole could create a time anomaly by accelerating the first to enter the event horizon ahead of those following. What would seem like just a second of time to those following, could in theory…’ yada, yada, yada.” He paused to see how the two would react to his imitation, not sure if his timing would be appreciated.

_I do wish she were here!_ Thinking more seriously than what his comedic act would convey.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 16, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X – 912
0742 hours ???, June 3, 2003



> After Durant and Donovan finished discussing what the remnants could mean, Barry kept his voice low and talked to Donovan a moment. Stewart put his hand to Donovan’s back to instill the sincerity of what he had to say, “Donovan, that was one hell of a shot back there taking out the lizard-king. When my round bounced off the things chest and dripped to the floor, my life was flashing! I mean it; I thought for sure that I was a goner. I owe you one…anything, you name it!”




Donovan looked up at Stewart after listening to his speech.  He smiled slowly and said, "_I_ am the Lizard King.  I can do _anything_."  

He eyed Stewart a moment longer.  Then he went back to studying the medical remains.  Without looking up after that, he said, "No problem, Stewart.  Don't worry about it."


----------



## Keia (Mar 16, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Lorelai completed here examination of the DHD and pronounced it in full working order.  She couldn’t be certain, she explained, because of the active wormhole that was currently open from the warehouse.  During that time, no one emerged from the wormhole.

Examining the cobblestone lanes and considering the winds of the mountains, it would be very difficult to pick up Jeremiah’s trail.  Nevertheless, the two trackers made their way slowly through the lanes attempting to pick up his trail while exploring the cobblestone town

Most of the buildings near the Stargate courtyard were one or two story buildings of cobblestone and mortar.  There were windows and doors, but not in the usual sense.  Heavy animal hides of some unrecognizable variety hung over the doors and windows. The hide’s furred side faced the cobblestone street.  

Several blocks away the main square of the town could be discerned.  A large courtyard had a single statue in the middle and several large four or five story buildings surrounded the courtyard itself.

The pair were only sixty feet down the lane heading deeper into the town (after briefly trying to pick up the trail on the other two lanes) when Lucas caught the glint of something metal in the sky . . . two somethings actually.  A pair of crescent shaped flying ships were approaching from the northern skyline.  They were distant, maybe a couple miles out but they were definitely heading toward the town.

Fortunately, Andreev noticed the shapes as well and recognized them for what they were . . . Death gliders . . . Goa’uld Death gliders, and they were heading this way.  

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Lucas frowned as he spotted the crescent shaped objects in the sky.  Pulling his binoculars out of his backpack, he focused on the approaching vehicles.

"Look like planes of some kind."  He said to Rylee.  "Huh, I guess I was expecting flying saucers or something."  He turned back towards the Stargate, calling out to Andreev.

"Hey, we've got a couple of... things... flying in from the north.  Any idea on what they are?  Maybe the locals are sending a greeting party?  Are there supposed to be locals here?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 17, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

"Planes..." her eyes scanned the skyline, searching for the planes that Lucas had spotted.  "They're the first sign of life we've seen since we got here... I wonder if those are the things that scared Greyson off..."  With that, she began looking for a place to hide; at least until they figured out if these things were friendly.


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
5 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Donovan examined the texture of the bandage and the adhesive tape.  It was definitely standard military gauze and tape.  He had used them far too often in the past to forget them.  Donovan noted that the pieces were cut rather than simply discarded.

Reed hadn’t been sighted for several minutes since she had started down the northern lane.  

Durant’s cell phone was only ‘Looking for a signal’ and it didn’t appear likely that the phone would work in this environment (and with no cell towers).  Durant scanned the courtyard while trying to figure out what could have happened.  The hairs on his neck stood up a little . . . his combat instincts telling him he was being watched.

The Stargate startled everyone as it _whoosed_ and the wormhole (as well as the light it was providing) winked out of existence.  The area looked darker and cooler that it had only moments earlier.  A squishy thud sounded near the stargate though none of the three could see what created the sound.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
5 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003


> Durant’s cell phone was only ‘Looking for a signal’ and it didn’t appear likely that the phone would work in this environment (and with no cell towers).



Durant shut off his cell phone, shrugging to himself.


> “You know guys I am starting to miss our little princess. I’m sure she would give us her opinion on what’s going on. Probably something like” and Barry raised the pitch in his voice and gave an amusingly weak attempt at imitating Lorelai, “’If the gate was entered at different times the worm hole could create a time anomaly by accelerating the first to enter the event horizon ahead of those following. What would seem like just a second of time to those following, could in theory…’ yada, yada, yada.” He paused to see how the two would react to his imitation, not sure if his timing would be appreciated.



He threw a smile in Stewart's direction in response to his impression of Professor Nguyen.  It was a little too accurate to actually laugh at.  And they could really use her.  


> The hairs on his neck stood up a little . . . his combat instincts telling him he was being watched.
> A squishy thud sounded near the stargate though none of the three could see what created the sound.



Durant froze in place, slowly turning his head.  The familiar feeling of the hairs on the back of his neck standing on end had brought him quickly into the moment.  Relying more on his ears and peripheral vision he suddenly heard an odd noise from the Stargate.  He tried to see around it.  Durant raised his rifle and began to creep around the far side of the gate.  He glanced over at Stewart and Donovan to see if they had picked up on the sound as well.


----------



## kid A (Mar 17, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003



> Fortunately, Andreev noticed the shapes as well and recognized them for what they were . . . Death gliders . . . Goa’uld Death gliders, and they were heading this way.




It was immediate recognition.  Even if he hadn't studied the files from the briefing so thoroughly, he would have remembered the aircraft from the photos.  Andreev's natural interest in aircraft and spacecraft had created in him a vast pool of knowledge, allowing him to recognize just about any flying object he had either seen or heard of.  Unfortunately though, he did not feel quite so excited about this particular sighting as he would have under normal circumstances.  

_Damn!_



> "Hey, we've got a couple of... things... flying in from the north. Any idea on what they are? Maybe the locals are sending a greeting party? Are there supposed to be locals here?"




He snapped to attention, and called Lucas and Rylee back.  "Miss Fallon, Mr. Fisher, come quickly!"  Pointing at the two aircraft, he continued, "This is not the particular welcoming party to be hoping for.  In fact, we will not be made to feel very welcome at all by their greeting.  We need to find cover now, and prepare to defend ourselves!"


----------



## ajkar (Mar 17, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
5 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003



> The Stargate startled everyone as it whoosed and the wormhole (as well as the light it was providing) winked out of existence. The area looked darker and cooler that it had only moments earlier.




Stewart whipped his head around to see what happened. Seeing that the portal was not filled with water anymore he relaxed realizing that the gate had just closed.

_Jesus…about gave me         heart attack. I wonder if I’ll ever get use to that sound._



> A squishy thud sounded near the stargate though none of the three could see what created the sound.




A millisecond later he was ready for what was next. He watched Durant skirt the far side of the gate and nodded to the affirmative that he too had heard the sound. Stewart took it upon himself to take the near side. Half crouched, pistol drawn and ready he took a half loop route toward the backside of the gate to see if he could find whatever it was that made that rather unnerving sound. His eyes darted left to right and back again in a continuous scan of the area hoping that whatever made the sound didn’t disappear as quickly as the rest of the team had done.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 17, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
5 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003



> Donovan examined the texture of the bandage and the adhesive tape. It was definitely standard military gauze and tape. He had used them far too often in the past to forget them. Donovan noted that the pieces were cut rather than simply discarded.




Donovan finished his study of the medical remains and brought his findings to Durant.  "These're ours, sir.  Theirs, anyway.  Looks to me like they've been and gone already.  But these ain't old.  Can't have been too long."



> Durant froze in place, slowly turning his head. The familiar feeling of the hairs on the back of his neck standing on end had brought him quickly into the moment. Relying more on his ears and peripheral vision he suddenly heard an odd noise from the Stargate. He tried to see around it. Durant raised his rifle and began to creep around the far side of the gate. He glanced over at Stewart and Donovan to see if they had picked up on the sound as well.




Donovan noticed the sound too, and he nodded when Durant glanced at him.  He raised his rifle, and flanked the opposite side of the Stargate.  If there was something (someone?) there, hopefully he, Durant and Stewart would corner it.


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
6 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003_

Durant turned, trying to get a bead on what his combat senses were telling him, but didn't notice anyone or anything.

As Durant and Stewart cautiously moved to the Stargate to try to identify what had made that sound, they both heard the sound of boots on cobblestones coming from the north.  A brief glance in that direction revealed Lt. Reed, arriving in the courtyard at a full run (quite possibly the loudest any had ever heard from her).  She stopped suddenly and looked relieved seeing the three soldiers investigating the Stargate.  Lt. Reed nodded in their direction and smiled, resumed her approach, much quieter than her initial entrance.

As the duo closed with the Stargate, the source of the sound was clearly evident.  A scaled clawed severed hand lay just inches from the now empty Stargate Iris.  The hand was cauterized but still sizzling on the cobblestones.  The salamanders from the warehouse were only a few feet away from the team as they darted into the Stargate, but was only coming through the gate just now . . . minutes after their arrival.  Fortunately the gate closed and no more of the creatures would be coming through, including what remained of whatever creature’s arm this was.

Lt. Reed spoke up as she neared, “Town seems abandoned, sir. I didn’t pick up any traces of the rest of the team.  'Course I didn't stray too far . . . ewww."  

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 17, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Death gliders... great... that sounded very friendly.  With a sigh, she sprinted back toward the Stargate.  Grabbing her bag, she slung it over her shoulder.  "Come on.  It looks like there's more cover among the buildings." One thing was for sure, she was not going to stand out in the open and let these Death gliders shoot at her!  Wthout waiting for a response from Andreev, she began making her way back into the town proper as quickly as she could.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

"Maybe we can break into one of the buildings?"  Lucas suggested as he again loaded himself down with the group's gear.

"If we picked the right one, we'd still be able to see the Stargate, and have a fair view of the rest of the town."  He continued as he followed after Rylee and Andreev.  "So, what do we know about the people in those planes?  They are people, right?  I don't want to meet any more of those lava-lizards any time soon."


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> “. . .  We need to find cover now, and prepare to defend ourselves!"




As Rylee and Lucas approached, Lorelai and Andreev were gathering all of the gear that they could carry.  The remaining gear was gathered and the quartet headed out of the courtyard, away from the flying ships that approached.  There were several buildings which could be entered down the lane, including a two-story building that looked onto the courtyard.  Entering them didn’t appear to be a problem, a simple matter of pulling the heavy furs on the door aside and entering within.

The two ships closed on the courtyard.  One of the ships actually seemed quite a bit large than the other.  The two ships seemed to slow as they got closer to the town and the courtyard.  The Stargate – still open – was a shining beacon alighting their way to the courtyard.

OOC: How close are you staying to the courtyard? Right next to it, two building, five, ten, more? Are you entering a building?  Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
6 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003

Durant studied the hand that sizzled on the ground.  "Will someone stab the damn thing, I don't want it growing  into a full-sized lava snake-demon."  His words rang of disinterest but the fact of the matter was if the Stargate had not closed when it did, their battle would have started all over again.  With half the team missing.  Very close call.


> Lt. Reed spoke up as she neared, “Town seems abandoned, sir. I didn’t pick up any traces of the rest of the team. 'Course I didn't stray too far . . . ewww."



"Abandoned.  Really.  That's strange cause I'm pretty sure we aren't alone.  No sign of the others either, huh?  Well we can't do much here.   Let's see if we can pick up their trail and track down our missing children."


----------



## kid A (Mar 18, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
30 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003



> As Rylee and Lucas approached, Lorelai and Andreev were gathering all of the gear that they could carry. The remaining gear was gathered and the quartet headed out of the courtyard, away from the flying ships that approached. There were several buildings which could be entered down the lane, including a two-story building that looked onto the courtyard. Entering them didn’t appear to be a problem, a simple matter of pulling the heavy furs on the door aside and entering within.




Spying the two story building brought several things to Andreev's mind.  In his briefing, the Goa’uld were described as both extremely intelligent and entirely ruthless.  In all likelihood, they probably knew that someone had arrived through the Stargate, and from there, they could extrapolate that whoever had come through could not have gone far.  The gliders' appearance, in relation to the team's arrival through the Stargate couldn't have been coincidence.  _Could it?_

Time was of the essence - they had to find cover quickly!  But, where could they hide?  If the Goa'uld could indeed estimate how far they might have travelled, it was possible that they would find his team in no time at all.  Initially, he thought the two story building would be a perfect location, insofar as they could get an idea of what was happening at the platform.  However, that would risk the chance of the Goa'uld finding them, and reduce the possibility of an easy escape.  Was a single story structure a safer bet?  Or should they just keep running?  Although he was concerned for his team's safety, he could not escape the simple fact that whatever they could learn from the Goa'uld presence on this planet may prove invaluable to them later.  

After weighing the options, Andreev decided that the two story building was, in fact, their best bet.  Pointing out the structure, he laid out his plan for the others.  "Let us make for that building!  We will then go to the second floor, where we will attempt to discover exactly what the Goa'uld will do upon landing.  Miss Fallon, I want for you to prepare your rifle, in the event that will need your skills as a sniper."


----------



## ajkar (Mar 18, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
6 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003




> A full minute passed before Donovan, Stewart and Durant tumbled out of the gate into a jumble of arms, legs and gear at the bottom of the platform. A smile tugged at the edges of Reed’s lips, and she tried her very best not to laugh at the humor of the scene (and silently wished for a camera).




Stewart remembered the little smirk Reed carried when he was in a jumble with Durant and Donovan. He couldn’t resist a little smirk in return as she ran back from whatever she ran from and added, “What’s the rush, Reed?”

Then Barry returned to the sight of the sizzling hand and realized what the hand used to be attached to. He thought out loud, “I can’t believe I just dismissed the salamanders like that, we would’ve been crispy if those things would have come thru. All the while, we’re just standing around trying to figure out who cut a piece of tape!?”

After Stewart was done kicking himself in the arse he continued, “Hey Donovan, can you do anything for these burns and claw marks. Between the frost, dirt, sweat and cold air it’s starting to sting a bit”. 

As an after thought, Stewart turned to Durant, “Unless, Commander, you want to start a more thorough search, I can wait. It’s not anything I can’t handle”. Stewart engaged the safety and holstered his pistol in one smooth motion and added, “ If we do go I want dibs on the south road”, for no particular reason.


----------



## Keia (Mar 18, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
32 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Lucas gathered the side of the heavy fur, which felt surprisingly soft on his hands.  The fur was several inches thick and was a striped white and grey.  The ships were still several hundred feet off and one of the ships still appeared to be slowing.

Pulling the heavy furred curtain aside revealed a large common room.  With the pale light from the sun, the shadows in the room were quite heavy.  The room appeared to be a large common area with a set of stone stairs on the far side of the room.  An archway lead underneath the stairs lead to a room beyond but appeared covered by a fur similar to the that covering the door.  Other arches in the room were likewise covered with furs.

Low stone benches were covered in furs and tables of the now familiar grey stone dotted the room.  A higher stone table was in front of the archway at the rear of the room.  Hangings covered much of the open areas of stone.

More than anything else, the room appeared to be an old stone tavern room.  The upstairs consisted of a long hallway with four arches to either side of the hallway.  A heavy fur wall hanging covered the wall at the far end of the hallway, which would open on the courtyard.

_If someone peers through the fur:_


Spoiler



The larger of the two ships hovered several hundred feet above the Stargate courtyard.  Without warning three horizontal rings appeared in the courtyard in a flash of light.  The rings moved horizontally upward and disappeared revealing a dozen men in plate armor and carrying long staffs.



OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 18, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
32 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Rylee made her way through the building, ascending the stairs to the second floor.  She examined her surroundings briefly, before making her way to the end of the hallways.  Kneeling down, she pushed the curtain aside only enough to peer out.  She intended to check to see what sort of range she would have with her rifle.  When she saw the armored men appear, though, she bit her lower lip.  Wordlessly, she caught Andreev's attention.  "We've got six armored guys outside," she whispered.  "Best find a backway out... and tell evryone else to be quiet!"  With that, she took up a position at the window, first bracing her sniper rifle, then taking aim...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 19, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
32 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

"Um, what do you want me to do with all this stuff?"  Lucas asked, nodding towards the various cases and backpacks in his arms.  Overhearing snippets of Rylee's whispering to Andreev, he moved closer to the pair.

"I'm not sure that we want to get out of here.  If we get caught in the open, we've got the guys outside and whatever weapons those planes might have on them to deal with.  On the other hand, in here we can keep the stairs covered, and someone can take pot-shots from behind the furs."


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
6 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003


> After Stewart was done kicking himself in the arse he continued, “Hey Donovan, can you do anything for these burns and claw marks. Between the frost, dirt, sweat and cold air it’s starting to sting a bit”.
> As an after thought, Stewart turned to Durant, “Unless, Commander, you want to start a more thorough search, I can wait. It’s not anything I can’t handle”.



Durant looked Stewart over and realized, for the first time, just how badly he looked.  "No, we should tend to our wounds first Stewart, you're right.  But lets try and move out of this open courtyard before that."  He  turned his attention to Lt. Reed.  "Find anyplace we can set up a quick base camp at?"  He glanced around while she spoke, still waiting for the missing piece he couldn't put his finger on, yet.


----------



## kid A (Mar 19, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
32 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003



> "I'm not sure that we want to get out of here. If we get caught in the open, we've got the guys outside and whatever weapons those planes might have on them to deal with. On the other hand, in here we can keep the stairs covered, and someone can take pot-shots from behind the furs."




Andreev nodded to Rylee, indicating his understanding, but careful to keep his nervousness just under the surface.  He didn't like these odds.  He had the utmost confidence in Rylee's survival skills, and he was moderately sure that Fisher could defend himself.  Lorelai, however, had never experienced combat, nor had she received basic combat training, having disappeared with Lt. Terrell for the team's training.  The odds were stacked against them, and there were no allies in sight.  _Where the hell are the others?_

In response to Lucas' question, Andreev whispered in reply, "Please just set the bags down by the stairs, Mr. Fisher.  They will be fine there."  He continued to listen as Lucas voiced his opinion about their situation.  Although he would prefer to stay hidden as long as possible, he also knew it was entirely probable that they would be located before long.  "Mr. Fisher, if we are able remain here undetected, that would be preferrable.  However, if we are located, the ability to escape would better suit us than to attempt a defense.  Should they decide we are not worth capture, the Goa'uld may simply signal the death gliders to destroy this building and everyone in it.  So, if you would, please try to find an alternate exit for us, should the need for escape arise."

With that he turned and whispered to Rylee, "And Miss Fallon, please keep a sharp eye on our Goa'uld _friends_."  Finally, he looked around for Lorelai.  "Doctor Nguyen, how are you holding up?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 19, 2004)

Andreev didn't need to tell her twice.  She was already crouched by the window, gun braced, aimed, and the curtain pulled back only enough to see the twelve armored guys.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 20, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
32 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_




			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Mr. Fisher, if we are able remain here undetected, that would be preferrable.  However, if we are located, the ability to escape would better suit us than to attempt a defense.  Should they decide we are not worth capture, the Goa'uld may simply signal the death gliders to destroy this building and everyone in it.  So, if you would, please try to find an alternate exit for us, should the need for escape arise."



"Ah.  I didn't realize we were dealing with that level of firepower..."  Carefully placing the bags in a neat stack beside the stairs, Lucas made his way back down to the lower level.

Once at the foot of the stairs, he started searching for any sign of another way out of the building, preferably on the other side to the Stargate courtyard.  Well aware of the dozen armed men outside, he made every effort to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
33.06 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> With that he turned and whispered to Rylee, "And Miss Fallon, please keep a sharp eye on our Goa'uld _friends_."  Finally, he looked around for Lorelai.  "Doctor Nguyen, how are you holding up?"




Lorelai simply gave Andreev a withering look and didn’t comment.  Storm troopers and death gliders were a little beyond her curriculum and expertise.  More time with the Stargate, the DHD and even one of those ‘death gliders’ was what interested her.

As Rylee looked on, orders were barked out in the courtyard (something very similar to “Jaffa, Kree!!”).  More disconcerting than the alien language was the fact that the one barking the orders was pointing his staff weapon at the two story building she was in when he said them.  As a unit, nine of the Jaffa turned and hustled to toward the building, staff weapons at the ready.  Rylee estimated that the Jaffa would be to the building in seconds.  The remaining three Jaffa stepped back several paces and the three horizontal rings came down again, revealing a half dozen more Jaffa.

Lucas dropped the bags at the stairs and looked around the common room.  Looking a lot like a tavern, Lucas made his way to the archway behind the bar and looked into the room beyond.  The room was a kitchen of some kind, complete with stone sinks, a large table and two ovens.  Along with a huge stone cabinet, huge stone casks with taps stood along one wall with stone crates making several aisles in the kitchen.  Beyond the last crate ‘aisle’ was a fur covered archway leading back into the town.

Lucas almost missed the hole in the floor at the end of one of the other aisles, spotting it on his return through the kitchen.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen.  I will adjust the action if Rylee wanted to take a shot.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
7 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003_



			
				Craig Durant said:
			
		

> "Find anyplace we can set up a quick base camp at?"  He glanced around while she spoke, still waiting for the missing piece he couldn't put his finger on, yet.




Lt. Reed nodded to Durant after sticking her tongue out at Lt. Stewart.  "Yes, sir.  There's a two story about four buildings down that had a vantage on this courtyard.  Not great sight lines - but it was the best I found."

After Durant's agreement, Reed lead the rest of the team to the town story building.  Heavy fur hangings covered the opening revealing an interior hallway and staircase.  The overall impression of the place was an apartment.  There were similar hangings, three to each side down the sixty foot hallway.  Stairs up at the end of the hall lead to a similar arrangement on the upper floor.  

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 20, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
33.06 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

"Damn..." she said quietly, then whispered to Andreev.  "We've got six more armored guys, and nine of them are heading to this building."  She bit her lower lip, trying to make a decision.  She didn't have long to take a shot, and from what she had gathered from Andreev, these guys were dangerous.  Without waiting for orders, she shot twice at one of the guys in armor.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
33.06 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

Rylee took careful aim and fired off two shots at one of the Jaffa moving toward the building.  With satisfaction, Rylee smiled as both of the bullets hit their mark and the Jaffa fell backward, prone and unmoving.  Then . . . the Jaffa shook himself . . . started to get back up again.

The three Jaffa by the rings crouched and appeared to be bracing their staffs against the ground.  The remaining Jeffa hustled out of the courtyard, while the newly arrived Jaffa copied the crouching Jaffa and braced their staf weapons, pointing them at the building Rylee was in . . . only sixty feet away from them.

Lucas almost missed the hole in the floor at the end of one of the other aisles, spotting it on his return through the kitchen.  The unmistakable sound of two shots rang out from above – something was happening.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen.


----------



## Keia (Mar 20, 2004)

*Interlude: Jeremiah Grayson*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
0740 hours ???, June 3, 2003_

*"A rollercoaster ride through the stars"*

That's what one person who traveled through the Stargate called the experience.  Stars and constellation becoming evident then flashing by, turns and dips at unanticipated points.  Unknown flashes of light and color.  A constant whine sounding through the traveler's ears.  An overall sensation of speed and movement covers your body.  All of this and more takes place in the moment between entering and leaving the Stargate. 

The velocity that someone comes out of the Stargate is apparently somewhat more that that which someone entered at, or at least that's the theory as Jeremiah came flying out of the Stargate and tumbled into a cobblestone courtyard.  Frost was apparent on him everywhere as if he had traveled through the cold vacuum of space - even if but for a moment.  The temperature here seemed more pleasant than where Jeremiah had come from - though that really wasn't too difficult.

Several moments passed . . . and no one else emerged from the still active Stargate.  Jeremiah remembered from reading some of the Stargate details from Andreev that passage through the wormhole was one-way for matter . . . and he didn't have another gate address

The ground beneath Jeremiah's feet was cobblestone and the nearby buildings were of the same stone materials.  The buildings were either one or two stories that were within sight of the Stargate proper.  The courtyard of the Stargate was approximately fifty feet on a side, with three 'streets' leading away from it (on the north, south and west facings).  The eastern edge of the courtyard was blocked by the same grey stone, the solid grey stone of mountain several thousand feet high.

It appeared mid-day and there wasn't a cloud in the sky.  The sky was somewhat odd . . . it had a more blue green cast to it rather than the typical sky blue of Earth.  Between that and the yellow sun that didn't appear to give as much light as Earth's sun did, it was apparent that the team was no longer in Colorado . . . or even on Earth itself.  Light illuminated the courtyard from the active Stargate and was much brighter than the light from the planet's sun . . . even at what was apparently mid-day. 

A DHD stood about twenty feet from the Stargate.  That was the only thing in the courtyard - there was no greeting party . . . the town seemed empty.

-------------------------


			
				Stargate_Com now playing Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> Lying on the cobblestone road, Jeremiah was quick to shake off the disorienting effect.  Yet, the pain of the fall was another story.  Aching and a little sore, he lifted himself up.
> 
> "What have I gotten myself into?"
> 
> ...


----------



## kid A (Mar 21, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
33.06 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003



> "Damn..." she said quietly, then whispered to Andreev. "We've got six more armored guys, and nine of them are heading to this building." She bit her lower lip, trying to make a decision. She didn't have long to take a shot, and from what she had gathered from Andreev, these guys were dangerous. Without waiting for orders, she shot twice at one of the guys in armor.




_Damn!  This is moving from bad to worse!_

Having turned his attention from Lorelai to Rylee for her report, Andreev was about to issue an order for her to hold fire until he specified.  Yet, before he could speak, two shots rang out from her rifle into the courtyard.  Despite the fact the Jaffa seemed to be heading in their direction, Andreev had no desire to give away their exact location just yet.  Also, while he had been briefed that the Jaffa were not necessarily good news, he was still unsure as to their specific purpose.  Now, however, they were left with very little choice or option.  

"Miss Fallon!"  His anger surfaced slightly, and then subsided.  There was nothing for him getting angry.  What was done was done, and he couldn't say he wouldn't  have done the same in her situation.  "Please, Miss Fallon, Doctor Nguyen, grab what gear you can carry, and let us see whether Mr. Fisher has discovered another exit.  Quickly!"

Grabbing his bag and another, he slung them over his shoulder and began down the stairs.  Making sure his FN P90 was ready for use, he located Lucas and asked, "Mr. Fisher, I hope that you have located our escape route!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 21, 2004)

_Two story building
P7X - 912
33.06 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

She looked up at Andreev when he said her name.  "What?"  The armored guys had stopped advancing on the building, hadn't they?  Although she hadn't even fazed the one that she had shot.  And she hoped the was mistaken, but it looked like her bullets had just bounced off their armor.  Damn.

Shrugging at Andreev's orders, she picked up her bag and rifle, and moved away from the window.  She wondered if they would fare any better out in the open...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 21, 2004)

_Two story building
P7X - 912
33.06 minutes since arriving, June 3, 2003_

"I've found something in here!"  Lucas called back up the stairs.  "In the kitchen."  He clarified after a moment's thought.

He knelt beside the hole, looking down into it, trying to establish where it lead.


----------



## ajkar (Mar 22, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
7 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003_



> Lt. Reed nodded to Durant after sticking her tongue out at Lt. Stewart.




Stewart was right on Reed’s heels, eager to find shelter and possibly a new shirt. He flashed a huge grin in Reed’s direction._ Now, we’re even._ 

As they neared the building, Stewart let Reed take the lead into the room, figuring she would probably be offended if he even asked who would go first. He took cover at the entrance ready to provide her any assistance if the place was occupied. Comfortable that there was no immediate threat, he took a look around for possible signs of recent occupation of the first room. He thought about just helping himself to whatever was here, but his conscious told him, _You better wait to see if any one lives here before you go helping yourself to things. Wouldn’t make a good first impression._ He especially eyed the fur hangings and looked for anything that might be used to drape the fur over himself.

 Reed and Stewart progressed down the hall and scanned each room as they came to it, just to be sure that no one was at home.

Stewart thought, _Man, it's eerily quiet around here. _ Then he turned to Reed and whispered, “If any one does live here, they would’ve been warned that we were coming when the gate opened and could be hiding. It just strikes me as odd that this whole town would be abandoned while it’s in rather good shape.” His thoughts strayed backed to his home of inner Detroit and how this would seem upscale to most of the buildings he was used too in his youth.


----------



## Keia (Mar 23, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.12  minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas looked down into the hole in the floor.  The darkness was complete near the bottom of the hole and he couldn’t make out any details of the area below.  However, he did notice a stone ladder leading down into the darkness – the rungs of the ladder six to eight inches farther apart than he was used to.

Rylee gathered up her rifle (3 shots remaining), moved to the top of the stairs and gathered the rest of her gear.  She noticed the  archway covering to the street being lifted aside and six armored humanoids with metal staffs entered the room on the opposite side.

“Obi-tan, Tauri!!” one of them shouted as he entered the room, the end of his staff weapon separating and glowing briefly with energy.  The voice had an deep, otherworldly, metallic sound to it behind the helmet of the humanoid.

Andreev had moved to the bottom of the stairs, gear in hand and was actually standing behind the bar when the Jaffa entered the room.  Lorelai was standing frozen at the bottom of the stairs, gear straps hanging loosely in hand . . . and screamed*.

*: Failed Will Save (one action die used by GM, 6 remain for this group)

_OOC:  Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen_


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

_Oh, that can't be good..._  Lucas thought at the sound of Lorelai's scream.  Sprinting back into the main room, he grabbed Lorelai by the shoulder and shoved her into the kitchen, pushing her towards the hole as fast as he could.


----------



## kid A (Mar 23, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “Obi-tan, Tauri!!” one of them shouted as he entered the room, the end of his staff weapon separating and glowing briefly with energy. The voice had an deep, otherworldly, metallic sound to it behind the helmet of the humanoid.
> 
> Andreev had moved to the bottom of the stairs, gear in hand and was actually standing behind the bar when the Jaffa entered the room. Lorelai was standing frozen at the bottom of the stairs, gear straps hanging loosely in hand . . . and screamed*.




Anxiety dripping down his neck in the form of sweat, Andreev yelled to his teammate as Lucas grabbed Lorelai, "Take the doctor out the escape route, Lucas!"  He then risked a glance to Rylee.  "Rylee, follow them, and make sure they make it out without harm.  Get away quickly, and try to find Jeremiah.  He and the doctor are our best chance of getting back home.  I will hold them off as long as I can."

Throwing down his gear, he brought his FN P90 to bear on the lead Jaffa.  He had no idea what it had just said, nor did he know if he could understand it in the first place, but he racked his brain for any similarities to languagues he knew fluently.  He was no linguist, but if he could find something, some kind of primer, maybe he could communicate with simple words.  His mind raced, finger on the trigger as he watched for any kind of movement from the Jaffa.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 23, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Ah damn," she cursed as she saw the curtain be pushed aside and the armored guys enter the room.  her arms were too full to be able to take a shot, so when Lucas sprinted in the room to retrieve the professor, she followed them.  "Come on, Andreev!  Bullets won't stop these things!"  Verbose as he was, she did not want Andreev to die in some needless display of heroics.  She kept and eye on Lucas, waiting for him to leave through the exit, before she moved to follow him.


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas stood from kneeling and inspecting the large hole in the kitchen upon hearing Lorelai’s scream.  He dashed into the room, only to see what caused Lorelai to scream – a half-dozen armored humanoids with staffs – Jaffa, if the stories from Ilianov and Durant were correct.  Lucas continued into the room and grabbed Lorelai, shielding her and shaking her out of her fright.

Rylee hopped down the remaining stairs and started toward the kitchen after telling Andreev to come along.  One of the Jaffa pointed his staff weapon and a brilliant blast of energy shot out of it, impacting the wall and punching a hole through the wall several paces in front of Rylee.

*“Halt, Tauri, or you force us to fire!” * another of the Jaffa called out . . . in English.  Looking at the Jaffa, the remaining troops appeared to have all readied their staffs to fire.

The Jaffa speaking leveled his staff weapon at Andreev and continued, *“. . . that would be unfortunate . . . for you.”*

The sounds of metal on metal and chain mail were heard from outside the building.  There were more, and they were right outside.

_OOC: Jaffa are 30 ft away from the team, and appear to have weapons readied to use.  Exit to kitchen is 5ft for Fallon, 15 ft for Fisher and Nguyen, 20 ft for Andreev. Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen_


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2004)

*Interlude II*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
10 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Remembering his lessons on history and early civilizations, the town is relatively easy to understand.  Obviously the town was planned - building a town into the side of a mountain and between trade routes in the mountains was rarely by chance.  The central square should be the main market place (being the intersection of the trade routes.  Any official buildings of the government (a palace, a senate, or even a mayor's office) should over look the central square.  As the sheer cliff to the east of the Stargate courtyard seemed to be the end of the town, the only option would be to head west into the town, and hopefully the central square.  The town complied with his expectations, though the lack of inhabitants was somewhat disconcerting 

The culture was somewhat more difficult to discern.  It appeared to be a indeterminate culture. The buildings were utilitarian in nature with no signs, columns, or other extraneous markings that would signify a culture.  Perhaps the culture was a lawful culture as there didn't appear to be any doors to any of the buildings he passed . . . or perhaps stone doors were too heavy and there were no trees.  Without people . . . or writings the culture would be much more difficult to determine.

Arriving at the main square, Jeremiah was not disappointed - at least not its size.  Well over a hundred yards on a size, the courtyard had a single large statue of something biped in the middle and several large four or five story buildings surrounded the courtyard itself.  Jeremiah could guess that one was a governmental building, another perhaps a trade guild building, two were likely taverns or hotels of some kind, while the final building was most likely a military building.  This one he identified as the building with no windows.  

OOC:  Grayson

-------------------------


			
				Stargate_Com now playing Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> Jogging down the street, Jeremiah showed obvious signs of disappointment.  There were no writings...no people, just an eerie silence.  His hope of a new language started to slip from his mind.
> 
> 'All this way and no sign of a language.  How could a civilization build this without some kind of writing.  There has to be something.'
> 
> ...


----------



## kid A (Mar 24, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> The sounds of metal on metal and chain mail were heard from outside the building. There were more, and they were right outside.




There was no opportunity to think this through.  He didn't know what his options were, other than try to escape (and most likely die trying).  What he really needed was time.  Time enough to consider the situation, to be allowed the luxury of making a good decision.  

Also, something strange had occurred to him - the simple fact that they weren't dead.  _Not yet, at the least._  Perhaps he had misunderstood, but during the briefing, he had been under the impression that if there were a run-in with the Jaffa, it would be of the combat variety.  If the Jaffa had wanted to kill them just now, they would not have wasted any time in doing so.  And yet, there they stood, asking for a surrender.  Not the most desirable of options, but better than the alternative.

Andreev lowered his P90, only enough to show that he did not necessarily want a conflict, and asked the lead Jaffa, "What is it you want with us?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
7 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003

After instructing Donovan to keep an eye on the high ground, Durant fell into the rear guard position.  He usually led from the front, but Reed and Stewart were pretty gung-ho and Reed already had the lay of the land.  The buildings Durant observed at first had seemed primitive, but the more he studied them it appeared they were just simple,  as if they had been constructed this way on purpose.  

Inside the building the group fanned out to cover all directions.  Durant looked for intelligence information, maps, logs, journals, anything that could show what the people here had been doing before they left.  He slung his P90 to use both hands, but did not get lost in the search, keeping his eyes and ears roaming.

"Alright Donovan, get Stewart patched back up.  Reed, what about you. You need any medical attention?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 24, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Rylee watched Andreev carefully, occasionally glancing down at the escape route out of the corner of her eye.  She could probably make it down there, but she had no idea where it went.  Worse yet, the others would probably _not_ be able to make it before these guys in snake armor attacked.  She had been ordered to let Lorelai and Lucas go first... but then again, she didn't much like the idea of being captured.  And she definitely didn't like the idea of getting shot with one of those staff weapon thingies, she thought to herself as she eyed the hole it had just made in the wall.  Indecisive at the moment, she kept her stance even, ready to dive for the escape should things turn sour.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 24, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
7 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003



> "Alright Donovan, get Stewart patched back up. Reed, what about you. You need any medical attention?"




Donovan replied with a simple "Yessir," and he set down his rifle and his bag on the floor of the building.  He looked through his bag for his medical supplies, and once he found them, he motioned for Stewart to come to him.  "Sit," he told Stewart, "Let me see the wounds."


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
18 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003_

Checking each of the archways on the lower level, the team set up in the largest of the rooms beyond.  Other than this larger suite of room, the other rooms were very similar to each other.  Heavy fur covering on the door, stone table, stone chairs, stone bed (no covering on the bed), stone containers.  No signs of inhabitation . . . nothing that wasn’t stone. . . .

The upper story was much the same as the lower and the team set up shop in the larger of the rooms on the upper floor.



			
				Stewart said:
			
		

> Stewart turned to Reed and whispered, “If any one does live here, they would’ve been warned that we were coming when the gate opened and could be hiding. It just strikes me as odd that this whole town would be abandoned while it’s in rather good shape.”




After scanning the room the room, the group had entered, Lt. Reed replied her southern accent slipping through, “Seems odd to be sure, sugah.  Doesn’t seem to be much here that isn’t stone other than the archway coverings.  Even with those, ah see that you feel it’s still cold in here.” She finished, looking pointedly at his bare chest.



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "Alright Donovan, get Stewart patched back up.  Reed, what about you. You need any medical attention?"




Donovan got to work on Stewart breaking out his medical kit and getting to work.   After several minutes, Stewart had some liquid skin covering the worse of the burns, and cream, gauze and tape covering the rest.  [OOC: Full vitality points recovered, one action die used (two remain), nice job Donovan!]

Reed looked to her commander in slight annoyance and with a raised eyebrow, as though even the thought that she might have been hurt was beneath her.  She smiled then and added, “No sir . . . no worries here.  Permission to set up observation on the courtyard, or perhaps head up to the roof?”

Durant was still bothered by something that seemed just out of reach . . . then he noticed something . . . it was quiet.  Other than the four of them there were no sounds other than the wind.  No creatures whatsoever, no birds, no rodents, no droppings of any kind.  In fact, other than the archway hangings, there was nothing organic – living or dead.  No wood, no paper, no cloth, nothing.

_OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart_


----------



## Jarval (Mar 24, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Hoping that the armored men's attention was mostly on Andreev, Lucas continued to subtlety move Lorelai back toward the kitchen, keeping himself between the Professor and the staff-weapons.

_After all, if she gets shot, we're all stuck here for good..._  He thought grimly, taking another half-step back towards the doorway.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 24, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
18 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003



> Donovan got to work on Stewart breaking out his medical kit and getting to work. After several minutes, Stewart had some liquid skin covering the worse of the burns, and cream, gauze and tape covering the rest.




"There.  You'll be fine."  Donovan wrapped up his treatment of Stewart.  He heard Reed's comment about not needing medical attention, so he put away his medical gear.  Donovan wanted to get to the roof with Reed, so he could get a look around the village from a better vantage point.  "I can go with Reed, Sir.  I'd like to get a better look around."


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas edged closer and closer to the doorway, Lorelai surprisingly compliant in his grasp.  He managed to get close to Rylee before several of the Jaffa closed to within fifteen feet and knelt, aiming their weapons specifically at Lucas, Rylee, and by default Lorelai.  Three more entered from the street and took up positions that the others had vacated.  There were now nine Jaffa in the tavern common room.  Seeing this, Rylee held her position, though she was prepared to dive through the opening at a moments notice.



			
				Andreev said:
			
		

> Andreev . . . asked the lead Jaffa, "What is it you want with us?"




*“I . . . want nothing of you,” * the Jaffa replied in a metallic voice through his helmet, *“it is my master, Myrrdin, that wishes to have words with the Tauri.”*

Upon seeing Lucas and Lorelai edge toward the door, the Jaffa added, *“ . . . though he did not say that he needed to speak with all of you.  That will be your choice – I will not . . . ask  . . . again.”*

_OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen_


----------



## ajkar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart 68VP 14WP 3d6AD*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
18 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003_



> Originally posted by Lt. Reed
> “Seems odd to be sure, sugah. Doesn’t seem to be much here that isn’t stone other than the archway coverings. Even with those, ah see that you feel it’s still cold in here.” She finished, looking pointedly at his bare chest.




Stewart flushed a bit at Reed’s observation. Although he was slightly embarrassed, he was not to shy to reply, “Seems as though a shirt won’t help me much” he winked and returned the stare, the comment was warranted!



> "There. You'll be fine." Donovan wrapped up his treatment of Stewart.




Stewart didn’t think he felt that bad until Donovan covered his wounds with gauze and ointment and the stinging slowly subsided. When he finished, Stewart fessed up to what he was thinking, “Hey, thanks man! I feel great. No offense to your skills at patching up the wounded but I was rather looking forward to a woman’s touch. Rylee was going to let me return the favor! I was really looking forward to that.” Stewart raised his hands into the air as if asking God, Why? He quickly rose to his feet and whether it was the cold or the abandonment of his straying thoughts, he shivered. 

As Reed left the room, his eyes couldn’t help but follow her out. He took a deep breath and returned to matters at hand. He asked the only person left in the room, “OK sir, now what do we do?” feeling like there ought to be something he could do.


----------



## kid A (Mar 25, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Upon seeing Lucas and Lorelai edge toward the door, the Jaffa added, “ . . . though he did not say that he needed to speak with all of you. That will be your choice – I will not . . . ask . . . again.”




Everything was happening too fast.  They were out of time, and the others were depending on him to work out a solution.  He had to think quickly about the wisest course of action.  Three options were immediately obvious to him, the first and most apparent being to run.  However, he highly doubted they would get very far, and was instead rather positive that most (if not all) of them would end up dead.  This option was swiftly overruled.

A second option would be to provide cover fire for the others, so that they might escape through the hole Lucas had found.  The problem with this situation, though, was that they had no idea where the hole would end up.  As far as any of them knew, the Goa'uld may already be aware of the pathway and could be awaiting Rylee, Lucas and Lorelai as they exited.  A slight exaggeration perhaps, but the simple fact was that they did not know this world, whereas the Goa'uld did.

And, of course, Andreev himself would probably wind up dead.  He would be willing to do this for them, to allow their escape, but he did not know how much it would help.  And this did not sit well with him.  If he could guarantee them a successful escape, he would gladly do it.  But, again, the odds were not on their side.

Finally, there was the third option: surrender.  He abhorred the idea of allowing these creatures to capture his team, and yet it offered them prolonged life, appealing to his obligation to their safety.  Of course, he could not speak for the others.  In fact, he knew Rylee was most likely feeling trapped, and was approximately 75% sure she would attempt an escape, despite his decision.  But, he had to do what he could to keep them alive.

He lowered his P90, and spoke.  "I surrender, and will accompany you to speak with your Master.  However, please do not harm my companions.  If it is only one of us you require, please apprehend only myself and allow my companions to go free."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas stood quietly while Andreev addressed the armoured men.  He eyed the staff-weapons with nervous respect, but none the less stood ready to run with Lorelai if anyone attempted to open fire.

_This isn't really going as well as I'd hoped...  I thought we were here just to meet up with some of the locals, not get taken prisoner by them._  He glanced back at Rylee, wondering what the Irish woman was thinking.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 26, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Nine bad guys in the room with them, more outside.  All of them were wearing armor that could apparently withstand bullets, and carried staff weapons that could punch holes in stone walls.  They had an escape route which led to an unknown location, and she was accompanied by three people who probably could not survive for more than four days in the wilderness.  Granted, that was being generous and assuming that all of them would escape; most of them probably would not.  She was more in favor of at least trying to escape, though.

Then, Andreev surrendered.  It was probably not out of cowardice, but it certainly did not improve her opinion of him as a leader.  And it completely ruled out escape, because now, Lorelai and Lucas would probably surrender too.  With her luck, if she made an attempt to go, those two would get caught in the crossfire.  She would not have their blood upon her hands.

The expression on her face made her opinion of the situation clear, but for now, she made no move for the pit.  She still stood ready, in case she got any indication that these Jaffa intended violence upon them.  However, if none was forthcoming then she would surrender, despite the fact that it went against pretty much everything she'd been taught.  One thing was for certain: life had been a whole lot simpler in the mountains.


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

*Interlude III*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Jeremiah had to run through the large central courtyard to get to what he thought was the governmental building.  Passing the large statue in the middle of the square, Jeremiah noted that it was of a biped, mostly humanoid.  The humanoid was heavily muscled and had many human features . . . though there was something odd about it.  Either the sculptor was particularly bad . . . or the humanoid had thick broken skin, no ears, and extra skin covered the nose and eyes.  Hair was apparent on the head and most exposed area but didn’t hide the broken skin.  Clothing was sparse - a one piece covering its chest and pelvis.  It appeared to be gesturing skyward with one six fingered hand with the other palm up and outstretched.  The outstretch hand had nothing in it . . . and was also twenty feet off of the ground.

The ‘governmental’ building had stairs leading up to the entrance.  Jeremiah needed almost two steps for every actual step of the incline.  A large archway stood open leading into what appeared to be a large reception area within the building itself.  Two stone arched stairway lead both up and down from the reception area.  Heavy furs covered many areas along the walls of the reception area.  Another statue was in the center of the reception area, again of the same or similar person to that within the central courtyard.

This statue had its arms outstretched, its palms at its eye level and facing outward to the entrance.

OOC:  Grayson

-------------------------


			
				Stargate_Com now playing Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> Moving up the stairs with speed and caution, Jeremiah felt a renewed hope in military aide.  The sheer size of both the steps and statue could suggest that the natives were of great size and strength, a military advantage regardless of technology.  This was just a theory, but the thought gave him hope once again.
> 
> 'Gee...I hope these guys are friendly,' Jeremiah thought.
> 
> ...




_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
13 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Jeremiah felt more confident about the size of the missing inhabitants of the stone town.  Based on the archways and stairs, the inhabitants could be around seven to eight feet tall and quite strong.

As Jeremiah crossed the reception area to take one of the set of stairs upward, he noticed what could have been a plaque on the bottom of the statue in the center. Hammered metal plaque in fact . . . the first metal he had seen in the entire town thus far. 

OOC:  Grayson
-------------------------


			
				Stargate_Com now playing Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> Estimating their size at seven to eight feet, Jeremiah felt more and more confident about military support.
> 'Yet, what happened to all of them?  Were they killed?  Had they run?  The town didn't look like it had been through a battle, but who knew what weapons an alien race would use.  Maybe, they were all gathered at some sacred place...a temple or something.  All the more reason to head to the roof for a look around,' Jeremiah thought.
> As he was heading up the stairs, Jeremiah caught a spark of light off of the base of the statue.  It looked like some sort of plague.
> Excitement takes over Jeremiah as he hopes for his new language rise once again.
> ...


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

*Final Interlude*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
16 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Jeremiah wiped the Brass plaque with the sleeve of his camo fatigues.  The form was obviously runic in nature, perhaps a dialect of ancient gaelic or norwegian.  As Jeremiah knelt before the statue working on the plaque and trying to decipher the text, he felt a chill pass over him.  The hackles on his neck rose and he had the strangest sensation that he was being watched.

His mind, distracted by the feeling, worked unimpeded and Jeremiah was successful in translating the Script**

"Place Your Fate in Our Hands and Accept the Judgment of the Giants"

OOC:  Grayson

**Used one action die of Jeremiah's (two remaining) for a Xeno-Languages check based off of Jeremiah's Gaelic language skill (+2 to Xeno-Languages check (synergy) + 4 Intelligence + 7 from Action die + roll of 16 for a total of 29. Made it by 4!!)

---------------


			
				Stargate_Com now playing Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> Dusting off the plaque, Jeremiah tried not to get his hopes up.  Yet once he saw words, there was no holding back the excitement.  Frantically, he continued cleaning of the dust.
> 
> 'Words!  Familiar words!  It looks like some form of ancient Gaelic or Norwegian.'Reading the plaque out loud, Jeremiah must sound out every word as he worked on the translation in his head.
> 
> ...




---------------

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> (In the Giant's language) "I Place my Fate in your Hands..."




For several moments, Jeremiah waited for something to happen . . . nothing did.  He felt a cool breeze from somewhere . . but there were no open arches nearby.  Well, no surprise that the place would be drafty with all of the stone.  Not surprising because, except for the heavy pelts covering the doors, Jeremiah hadn't seem anything else organic, living or not. 

Still he waited and . . . nothing.  Finally, Jeremiah stood up in front of the statue and almost bumped his head on the outstretched arms of the statue - arms out with the palms upraised . . . and within reach.

OOC:  Grayson

---------------


			
				Stargate_Com now playing Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> Both fear and excitement rushed over him as he waited through the silence.  Jeremiah hated to surrender so easily, but he had no time to waste.  Besides, he was no warrior.
> 
> 'What chance would I have against a giant?'
> 
> ...




---------------
_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
19 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> (In English) "Place Your Fate in Our Hands..."




As Jeremiah placed his hands on the statue’s hands, he felt a tingling and a beam of light covered him, temporarily blinding him.  With a triple sound of air rapidly passing over him, the tingling suffused his body.  After three more such sounds, the light disappeared.  

After a moment of rapid blinking Jeremiah’s vision returned.  Before him was an eight foot tall humanoid, skin pale and thick.  The creature wore a fur loin cloth for its only clothes and a brass torc on its arm.  It’s right hand had a metal device on it, finger tips encased in the metal, bands connecting in the palm and around the wrist, a crystal in the center of the palm.

“Greetings, mortal,” the creature spoke in Gaelic.  His voice was deep and sonorous, “I am Medraut, I have been expecting you . . . though I expected more little ones like you.”

The room had glistening rough walls of a rounded room with two tunnels leading out of the room.  There were no windows and the light for the room appeared to be coming from all around.

OOC:  Grayson

---------------



			
				Stargate_Com now playing Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> Jeremiah's doubts disappeared as an odd tingling ran down his arms and over his body.  There was little time for fear though as the tingling was followed by a flash of blinding light.  As his eyes struggle to recover, he noticed that the statue was gone.  In fact, the floor even felt different.
> 
> 'I'm in a different room!'
> 
> ...




*End Interlude*


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X – 912
33.30 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Andreev said:
			
		

> He lowered his P90, and spoke.  "I surrender, and will accompany you to speak with your Master.  However, please do not harm my companions.  If it is only one of us you require, please apprehend only myself and allow my companions to go free."




The Jaffa who spoke tilted his head slightly at Andreev’s request, then spoke, *“No Tauri, the only way your companions would not accompany you would be if they were dead.  Leaving them on the surface would kill them as surely as if we shot them ourselves.  Drop your useless weapons and stay where you are . . .”*

With that several of the Jaffa, including the one who spoke, gathered close to Lucas, Lorelai, Rylee and Andreev – actually jostling them closer together.  A beam of light enveloped the team and the Jaffa, rings appeared, and when the flash of light disappeared everyone was somewhere else.

The floor and walls were metal . . . and Egyptian hieroglyphics adorned the walls.  Several Jaffa were already in the room the team had beamed into, in addition to the quartet of Jaffa that accompanied them.  A window was in the room . . . it looked out over space . . . and a planet below.

Something was nagging at the back of Rylee’s mind . . . though she was struggling to come to terms with it.  Moment passed and she hardly noticed the transfer of the team from the planet to orbit . . . then it dawned on her.  Myrrdin was a Gaelic name . . . but what was it in reference to . . .

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Mar 26, 2004)

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
19 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "(In Gaelic) Yes...they need your help," Jeremiah said.




"Yes . . . yes . . . they always do,"  Medraut replied in Gaelic, "but it is not safe to travel on the surface at the moment.  I'm certain you have questions of me . . . and you must be thirsty and weary from your journey.  Come, I will tell you what I can."

With that, the giant turned from Jeremiah and began lumbering down one of the glistening corridors leading away from where Jeremiah arrived.  When the giant turned, deep marks were etched into his hide on his back.  The look of the dozens of long, deep grooves almost seemed to be lashes, as from a whip.

_OOC: Jeremiah_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 26, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
33.30 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

_Myrrdin?_  Rylee remained silent as they were herded into one compact group, as she was searching her memory for the meaning of the name Myrrdin, and what it could be in reference to.  She blinked at the flash of light, and when her vision cleared, the first thing she was was the spectacular view of the planet below.  They were in space.  She bit her lower lip, looking out at the black expanse before her, before going back to the puzzle at hand.  After all, thinking about that was much preferable to thinking about other things... like, for instance, the fact that they were now in a metal box, hundreds of kilometers away from anything resembling solid ground.


----------



## kid A (Mar 26, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
33.30 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> The floor and walls were metal . . . and Egyptian hieroglyphics adorned the walls. Several Jaffa were already in the room the team had beamed into, in addition to the quartet of Jaffa that accompanied them. A window was in the room . . . it looked out over space . . . and a planet below.




He had finally made it!  As if by instinct, the first thing Andreev noticed after his eyes recovered from the bright flash was the view of space and the planet below.  Presumably the planet they had just come from.  Although he did not appreciate the method of their arrival, he still took a moment to take in the granduer and beauty of the sight before him.

When his attention returned to the room, he noticed that they had been almost herded together in a small configuration.  In fact, it merely seemed they were brought closer together for transport, without any seeming concern for their weapons.  He took the opportunity to sling his P90, but felt a slight comfort when his arm brushed past his revolver in it's underarm sling.  If they did take their visible weapons, he hoped that they did not search the party _too_ thoroughly...


----------



## Stargate_Com (Mar 27, 2004)

> "Yes . . . yes . . . they always do," Medraut replied in Gaelic, "but it is not safe to travel on the surface at the moment. I'm certain you have questions of me . . . and you must be thirsty and weary from your journey. Come, I will tell you what I can."




Jeremiah wanted to demand help, but he knew that he must choose his words carefully.  He had no knowledge of their ways or culture.  A demand may not only hurt their alliance, but assure no help for his friends.  As he searched for the right words, Medraut turned revealing severe lashings across his back.

Cringing, Jeremiah muttered a single word in Gaelic, "Ouch."

_What could have do this to such a powerful being?  Was this the danger on the surface?  _ 

There was only one way to get any answers...follow him.  Tagging along side the giant, Jeremiah thought of the giant's offer.

_So many questions.  I must remember them all...for later._

(In Gaelic) "How long before we can return to the surface?  My friends are in real danger.  It is quite urgent."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X - 912
33.30 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas flinched as the rings descended around the group, then his vision was obscured by a bright flash of light.  Blinking to clear the blurred afterimages from his eyes, he slowly took in his surroundings.

_Sh*t!_  He thought as he looked out of the window and down onto the planet below.  He put a reassuring hand on Lorelai's shoulder, although he himself wasn't certain if it was to comfort Lorelai or himself.  He looked over to Rylee and Andreev, disconcerted by their seemingly calm manner.

_Am I the only one who's have a problem dealing with all this?_  He frowned gloomily.  _I can't cope with all this happening... it's just too much..._  He rubbed his hand across his eyes, squeezing them tightly shut to close off the many levels of culture shock being generated by the sight of the inside of the spaceship.


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2004)

_Beneath the Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
29 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Medraut walked for some distance, a normal pace for much of the way, then limping slightly for the remaining thirty or forty feet.  There was one corridor branch that was passed over and two rooms which were also ignored.  The corridor ended in the room that Medraut entered – a room similar to the one Jeremiah appeared in – at least in size.  In this room there were several chairs, a long table and raised dais with some liquid within (almost like an old fashioned stone well filled to the brim).

On the edge of the ‘well’ were several metal goblets of various size, many of the size to fit Medraut’s large grip as well as a few Jeremiah’s size.

“Help yourself,”  Medraut offered, “within is fresh mountain water, cool clear and safe for you to drink.”  To illustrate his point he grabbed a large goblet, dipped it in the ‘well’ and drank from it.

“As for your friends, you may go check on them whenever you wish.  I cannot accompany you, there are those that are looking for me,”  Medraut said gravely, “I dare not show my face.”

A large stone container was opened by Medraut with ease.  From within he pulled a plastic packet similar to Jeremiah’s MRE’s.

“Sadly, I must apologize as my food is probably not much better than the fare you already have with you,”  Medraut said.  He sat heavily in one of the large chairs, which seemed to almost complain about the weight, but held.

“You friends may be a while . . . the increasing mass of the sun has distorted the travel times of the gate.  Perhaps in an hour or more your friend will arrive,”  Medraut finished.

OOC: Jeremiah


----------



## Keia (Mar 27, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
34  minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

After allowing several seconds for the team to become comfortable with their new surroundings, the Jaffa who had spoken earlier spoke again.

*“Please hand over your weapons, they will be returned to you.  I will not forcibly take them from you.  However, it would be rude to appear before my Master so armed,” *the Jaffa said, *“and I don’t think you wish to start off on the wrong foot.”*

The Jaffa did not have their weapons leveled at the team any longer.  

OOC: (Currently Out of Combat) Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
18 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003

Durant stripped off his field pack and removed his fatigue shirt and handed it over to Stewart.  "Here you go Stewart, it is kinda cool and my t-shirt should get me by."  While he gathered his gear up he thought over the team's options.  

"We need to find the rest of the unit before anything else.  None of us have any idea what's going on and our team's brains are wandering around without much to protect them."  He adjusted the weight of his pack and reslung his FN P90.  "Let's check outside our building for signs of anyone that may be able to help."  _Or signs of anyone who may be watching us._  "Reed and Donovan can cover us from upstairs.  You ready?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X - 912
34 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Surprised by the armoured man's reasonable tone, Lucas handed over his Winchester and his sidearm.  After a moment's thought, he unzipped his backpack, and passed over the late Lt. Johnson's Beretta as well.

_Probably better to be honest about this, after all._  He thought.  _I mean, if they can whisk us off to their spaceship, chances are that they'll have metal detectors..._


----------



## Stargate_Com (Mar 28, 2004)

As he followed Medraut, Jeremiah realized that his new friend may be worse off than he had thought.  His fears were confirmed when Medraut started to limp.

_What had happened to him?  The marks on his back looked like they came from a whip.  Kind of low tech. for a race as advance as this.  I wonder were the rest of the Tok'ra are._

The room at the end of the corridor was quite simple.  Table, chairs, and a well...no computers or heavy machinery.  If he had not been telpoted just moments ago, he would of swore his was in a common Gaelic home.  



> “Help yourself,”  Medraut offered, “within is fresh mountain water, cool clear and safe for you to drink.”  To illustrate his point he grabbed a large goblet, dipped it in the ‘well’ and drank from it.




The crisp, clean water looked mighty tempting.  He would have a glass why he sorted things out.  (In Gaelic) "Thank you."



> “As for your friends, you may go check on them whenever you wish.  I cannot accompany you, there are those that are looking for me,”  Medraut said gravely, “I dare not show my face.”




_It was insane to think that I would be safe on the surface if he wasn't.  Who was looking for him?  He also said 'looking for me' not 'us'.  Was he alone?_

Before he can form and of these thoughts into a question, a packet of food comes flying at him.  Instinctively, he catches it.



> “Sadly, I must apologize as my food is probably not much better than the fare you already have with you,”  Medraut said.




He was also hungry, but this was no time to eat.  He desperately wanted to sit down and talk history with the giant, but he could not forget his friends.



> “You friends may be a while . . . the increasing mass of the sun has distorted the travel times of the gate.  Perhaps in an hour or more your friend will arrive,”  Medraut finished.




With so much to consider, Jeremiah decided to have a seat.  Grabbing his food and drink, he takes a seat across from Medraut.

_Hours to get here.  That probably means hours to get back.  Besides, I not even sure I will end up at the same gate.  I can't go back alone.  I came here to get help both the team and Earth.  I'm sure Medraut would be a force to be recoconded with if he was health.  Not to meantion, the scientific knowledge he could provide.  We needed him.  After all, I couldn't let him bleed to death.  We hadn't discussed the origin of his language, yet._

"Is there any more Tok'ra around?  You need medical help.  Tell me what to do."


----------



## kid A (Mar 29, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
34 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> The Jaffa did not have their weapons leveled at the team any longer.




Handing over the P90 was not a pleasant feeling for Andreev.  However, the real torture set in upon seeing Lucas rummage through his bag to surrender his Beretta.  The man's honesty was admirable, especially since Lucas was probably thinking of their safety.  Still, it only made Andreev nervous about his revolver.  He was extremely uncomfortable handing it over to the Jaffa, despite their noticably unhostile actions since being transported from the planet below.  The revolver had been in his possession since his father had died, and it meant a great deal to him.  Additionally, he did not like the idea of surrendering every weapon to the Jaffa.  

As he thought about it though, he remembered how efficient the Jaffa had been in finding them.  They might already know how many weapons they each carried, and it may not bode well for him or his companions to carry a concealed weapon before their master.  Against his best wishes, he unbuttoned his shirt, and pulled the revolver from it's holster, handing it to the Jaffa who had taken his P90.


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

_Beneath the Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
33 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "Is there any more Tok'ra around?  You need medical help.  Tell me what to do."




Medraut laughed heartily . . . a deep rumbling laugh.  “My . . . condition is not likely to improve from your careful care, though I thank you for the kind thought.  Perhaps a sarcophagus would be of some help, though as Tok’ra, we disdain their use,”  Medraut said, the last part almost accusingly.  He stretched somewhat, his arms straining as he worked his body to become more comfortable.

“As for the Tok’ra . . . no there are no more Tok’ra around.  Actually, I really wonder if there are any _‘Tok’ra’_ even around any more after the defeat of Ra by the people of the Tauri.  How can one be against something if it no longer even exists?”  Medraut asked, rhetorically.  

Jeremiah noted that the water was cold and pure, having no other taste other than the water itself.  The food packet was all that Jeremiah had expected, having had an MRE or two recently.  The only issue was some of the flavors did not match the expectation based on Jeremiah’s experience with earth food.  

Medraut spent the next several minutes speaking on the Tok’ra, their objectives and purpose, and the philosophy of sharing the body of the host with the symbiote and the host, as well as a few anecdotes of his own.  

Medraut also noted that he was currently being hunted by a evil Goa’uld, who had a ha’tek above this very planet as they spoke.  Time passed as it always does, and Medraut finally stood up and said, “Come . . . it is time to see if your friends have arrived.  I will send you through the rings again to the surface.  If you find your friends, you may bring the with you, but tell no own else of my location – my life depends on it.”

OOC: Jeremiah
OOC: Language spoken: gaelic


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 29, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
34 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

It took a few minutes, but she was finally able to peice together what she remembered about the name Myrrdin.  It was the name of a Scottish prince who had apparentl been quite a charming guy, especially toward the ladies.  But he lost his mind during a war with some rival cheiftan, was apparently blessed with the gift of prophecy, and retired to the forests to live the rest of his life as a wildman.  _Quite a guy_ Rylee thought to herself with a small smile.  She could not help but to wonder if this Myrrdin was anything like the one in legend.



> “Please hand over your weapons, they will be returned to you. I will not forcibly take them from you. However, it would be rude to appear before my Master so armed,” the Jaffa said, “and I don’t think you wish to start off on the wrong foot.”




She looked at the Jaffa, then she looked down at her new sniper rifle.  Then, she looked to Andreev and Lucas, who were both handing over their weapons.  Then she looked down at her new sniper rifle.  She really did not want to give it up, or her other two weapons, for that matter.  But... the Jaffa had said they'd return them, and so far they had not done anything to make her think they'd be lying.  Butstill, to give up her guns

Finally, with a sigh and a pained look upon her face, she handed over her sniper rifle, her Winchester and her Pathfinder.


----------



## ajkar (Mar 29, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

_Stargate Platform and Courtyard
P7X - 912
18 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003_




> Durant stripped off his field pack and removed his fatigue shirt and handed it over to Stewart. "Here you go Stewart, it is kinda cool and my t-shirt should get me by." While he gathered his gear up he thought over the team's options.




Stewart reached for the shirt, "Thanks, Commander. I wish we knew I was going this far, I could have been a little better prepared and equipped." as he slapped the pistol on his hip. Then, Stewart donned his new shirt and felt a little more comfortable.



> "We need to find the rest of the unit before anything else. None of us have any idea what's going on and our team's brains are wandering around without much to protect them." He adjusted the weight of his pack and reslung his FN P90. "Let's check outside our building for signs of anyone that may be able to help." Or signs of anyone who may be watching us. "Reed and Donovan can cover us from upstairs. You ready?"




Stewart replied with an enthusiastic, "YES, SIR!". Stewart thought a moment and offered some options to the Commander,"I was just telling Lt. Reed that if anyone did live here they would have heard the gate opening and might be hiding. So, maybe the bigger buildings could have some secrets that might tell us where the inhabitants went, like bolt holes or hidden shelters or something?...if we can find them that is." 

As Durant prepared to go, Stewart promptly tucked the tails of his new shirt into his pants. It didn't quite match with his military dress pants but it was better than nothing and he felt compelled, even on a planet who knows where, to be as close to regulation as possible.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 29, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Two Story Building
P7X - 912
18 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003



> "We need to find the rest of the unit before anything else. None of us have any idea what's going on and our team's brains are wandering around without much to protect them." He adjusted the weight of his pack and reslung his FN P90. "Let's check outside our building for signs of anyone that may be able to help." Or signs of anyone who may be watching us. "Reed and Donovan can cover us from upstairs. You ready?"




"Got you covered, Sir."  Donovan didn't wait for Reed and walked up the stairs.  He knew she would be close behind.  He reached the second floor and began searching for a way to the roof, so he could provide cover fire for the Commander and Stewart.


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

_Two Story Building
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003_

Donovan and Lt. Chris Reed made their way to the second floor and after a cursory search decided there wasn’t an easy way onto the flat roof above.  Holstering her weapons, Reed pulled the curtain at the end of the hall aside and leaned out the window.  

“It’s not that far,” she commented to Donovan as she slid out the window [looking far too good doing it] and stood on the small sill.  From there, she disappeared out of view upward.  

“Piece of cake, it’s not even half the wall of boot camp,” Reed called down to Donovan.  Her arm appeared at the top of the open window, looking to help Donovan or take any gear he wanted to pass up to the roof.

Stewart and Durant finished their preparations and moved outside, waiting for the all-clear from Donovan and Reed.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Mar 29, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

With a nod of approval, the Jaffa who spoke accepted the weapons from the team (including Lorelai who offered up her Beretta).  The Jaffa passed the weapons to another of the Jaffa reminding him, *“Let no harm come to these weapons, you are personally responsible for their safe return.”* By the quick response of the Jaffa, it seemed the order was understood and was most likely for the team’s benefit than any order that was necessary to be given.

The Jaffa turned to the group and spoke again, *“And as you have shown a measure of trust . . . I will do the same.”*

With a press of an unseen button on the ornate bracelet on his left wrist, the Jaffa’s helmet disappeared.  Actually, it not some much as disappeared as it folded in on itself and melded into the remaining armor.  The face beneath was human, and it was striking . . . a tanned chiseled face, dark wavy brown hair tied into a braid, a mustache and goatee of the same brown . . . a small tattoo on his forehead of gold. . . piercing ice blue eyes*.

The Jaffa looked at the team each individually, as if seeing them for the first time.  He smiled and said, “My name is Artorius, first prime of Myrddin . . . welcome.  I would allow you to refresh yourselves, however, time may be of the essence.  Please follow me.”

With that said, Artorius turned from the team and walked to the doorway two of the Jaffa were standing near.  The doors opened smoothly and Artorius stepped through, waiting on the team . . . and the remaining Jaffa.

* : OOC: Charisma 21

_OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 29, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> With a press of an unseen button on the ornate bracelet on his left wrist, the Jaffa’s helmet disappeared. Actually, it not some much as disappeared as it folded in on itself and melded into the remaining armor. The face beneath was human, and it was striking . . . a tanned chiseled face, dark wavy brown hair tied into a braid, a mustache and goatee of the same brown . . . a small tattoo on his forehead of gold. . . piercing ice blue eyes*.




_Wow..._  It was all Rylee could do to keep a stupid grin from crossing her face at the sight of the Jaffa's face beneath all that armor.  She glanced curiously at the tattoo for a moment, before deciding that she much preferred the look of his eyes.  While she generally preferred her forest home specifically to avoid people, she definitely missed seeing guys as handsome as _that_.  When the group started to move down the hallway, she had no qualms about following.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Mar 30, 2004)

> Medraut laughed heartily . . . a deep rumbling laugh. “My . . . condition is not likely to improve from your careful care, though I thank you for the kind thought. Perhaps a sarcophagus would be of some help, though as Tok’ra, we disdain their use,” Medraut said, the last part almost accusingly. He stretched somewhat, his arms straining as he worked his body to become more comfortable.




Jeremiah is initially caught off guard by the bolstering laugh, yet he quickly settles back into his chair as the giant begins to talk. 

_His condition?  I guess there was more to those wounds than I thought.  Unless, it was his age.  As far as I know, he could be a thousand years old, standing at death's door.  In which case, he is right.  I could offer no help._



> “As for the Tok’ra . . . no there are no more Tok’ra around. Actually, I really wonder if there are any ‘Tok’ra’ even around any more after the defeat of Ra by the people of the Tauri. How can one be against something if it no longer even exists?” Medraut asked, rhetorically.




Though he successfully hides it, Jeremiah is baffled by Medraut's last statement.  

_I thought the Tok'ra' were against the Goa'uld, and the Goa'uld were by no means wiped out with Ra.  Besides, he made it sound like there were no more Tok'ra'.  According to the files, there were quite a few left.  Was he that out of touch?_

A new found thought creep into Jeremiah's mind.  Who was this Medraut?  He had assumed he was their Tok'ra' ally, but he really had no way to know.  Medraut had shown no signs of hostility.  He even seemed to be waiting for him back in the other room.  He wasn't surprised by my arrival.  In fact, he even knew that I wasn't suppose to be alone.  

_He has to be our contact.  I can't see it an other way.  I trust him...but I'll keep my eyes open just in case._

Jeremiah continued with his meal as Medraut when though a long description of the Tok'ra'.  For the most part, Jeremiah found it quite interesting, especially the parts about their languages.  Jeremiah got the feeling that he was talking to a Tok'ra' elder.  Much like the Indian counterpart, he seemed to be the keeper of his species history and knowledge.  As the speech wound down, Medraut told of the Goa'uld that was waiting for him up above.



> “Come . . . it is time to see if your friends have arrived. I will send you through the rings again to the surface. If you find your friends, you may bring the with you, but tell no own else of my location – my life depends on it.”




_How did he know it was safe?  Or that the team might be here?  I didn't even know if the team had made it though the gate.  I hope they are alright._

"Okay, I'm ready, but what do I do if there is trouble?"


----------



## Keia (Mar 30, 2004)

_Beneath the Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
1 Hour 46 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "Okay, I'm ready, but what do I do if there is trouble?"




Medraut tilted his head and smiled, “I would think you would . . . run,”  Medraut said.  He limp had returned again, though he was at the end of his current journey – they had returned to the room Jeremiah arrived.

“There are other choices: fight, negotiate, die.  Though by far the best choice in to avoid the trouble altogether,”  Medraut stated with some humor.  He then got more serious.  “If you spot death gliders, stay to the interior of the buildings, move only when the gliders have already passed by and before the turn to head back this way.  If you hear a low rumbling sound, come back here with all haste, for you will not survive outside for long.  Find your friends, return back with haste.  I will speak more then.

With a wave of Medraut’s hand, the light and the three rings descended.  When the light cleared, Jeremiah was again in front of the statue in the government building.

OOC: Jeremiah
OOC: Language spoken: gaelic


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 30, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Two Story Building
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003



> “Piece of cake, it’s not even half the wall of boot camp,” Reed called down to Donovan. Her arm appeared at the top of the open window, looking to help Donovan or take any gear he wanted to pass up to the roof.




Donovan saw Reed's hand, and hesitated before handing her a bag.  He thought she was definitely a looker, but he also thought there was something a little - off - about her.   He couldn't put his finger on what it was, but he really didn't trust her yet.  

Donovan handed his bag up to Reed, and slung his rifle over his shoulder.  He ducked out the window, and grabbed onto the roof, lifting himself up over the edge.


----------



## kid A (Mar 30, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> With that said, Artorius turned from the team and walked to the doorway two of the Jaffa were standing near. The doors opened smoothly and Artorius stepped through, waiting on the team . . . and the remaining Jaffa.




As Artorius led them through the archway, Andreev followed closely.  Despite the situation, he was not afraid.  Thus far, the Jaffa had been hospitable and had given them no reason to fear.  Instead, he was more curious than anything.  Many questions were swimming around in his head, both for Artorius and this Myrrdin as well.  Questions about this vessel.  _What type of spacecraft was this?  What were it's scale and speed?_  Questions about their whereabouts in regards to Earth.  _What distance have we travelled?  How long did it take to travel here through the Stargate, in Earth-time?_  Questions about their importance to Myrrdin.  _What were they doing here?  What was it he wanted with them?_  Percolating in his head, there were so many questions to ask, and he attempted to keep them all in mind for when they reached Myrrdin, but he did not even know if that were possible.

He glanced back at the others, to see how they were faring.  Rylee's eyes were transfixed on Artorius, which made him smile.  He never figured her for the type to ogle.  But, at least she was holding up well.  In truth, he was far more concerned about Lucas and Lorelai, whom had both cooperated well enough with the Jaffa, but had shown little sign of comfort.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Two Story Building
P7X - 912
20 minutes since arriving, June 3,2003

Durant pulled his P90 into the low ready position and moved towards the covered entrance.  He pulled back the hide and peered out into the street.  There had been no sign of people, but that didn't mean they weren't out there.  The team had zero idea how things worked or happened around here so anything was possible.  They were dealing with an alien culture in every sense of the word.

After checking to make sure Stewart was ready Durant checked to make sure the street was still empty and moved out into the night.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

A little happier now that the armed men seemed to have dropped their hostile stance, Lucas was still deeply worried by the situation.  He brought up the rear of the group, keeping a wary eye on their captors.

He smiled faintly when Andreev looked back, trying to reassure his friend that he was alright.  Something of a lie, but Lucas knew that the Russian needed to be focused on the meeting to come.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeremiah returned his smile , though there was concern behind it. He was beginning to have doubts about Stargate Command's choice.

_Medraut was no warrior,...yet neither was he.  Maybe, he had something other than military support to give._

The return of Medraut's limp reassured Jeremiah that he had not found a warrior.



> “There are other choices: fight, negotiate, die. Though by far the best choice in to avoid the trouble altogether,” Medraut stated with some humor. He then got more serious. “If you spot death gliders, stay to the interior of the buildings, move only when the gliders have already passed by and before the turn to head back this way. If you hear a low rumbling sound, come back here with all haste, for you will not survive outside for long. Find your friends, return back with haste. I will speak more then.




Jeremiah kind of fell into his own thoughts until Medraut brought up death gliders.  The term seemed familiar, yet he wasn't sure he would recognize one if he seen one.  Right now, he would just assume anything was hostile.

Caught in the middle of a thought, Jeremiah is zapped back up to the surface.  Paranoid, he glanced out the window to check for the enviable 'death glider'.  This military commando stuff was out of his league.  The closest experience he had was his highland deer hunts.  Sure he enjoyed the scenery...and it gave him a chance to bond with the people, but this was nothing like that.  He felt more like the prey rather than the predator.

_Well...I better stick to Medraut's advice while I'm up here.  Yet before I head back to the Stargate,  lets give the radio a try._


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

_Main Courtyard, Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
1 Hour 47 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Jeremiah stood in the drafty governmental building, the statue of some large humanoid looming over his shoulder . . . and tried his tactical radio.  The radio clicked but there was no static, no indication that it was even working.

The thought of Medraut’s limp brought his mind back to his own condition . . . only a couple of hours ago he had been struck by a large salamander with a flaming backhand that had nearly crushed his chest cavity.  He had been running on adrenaline for the first few minutes, but the pain hadn’t arrived.  Jeremiah wasn’t certain that he was even hurt at the moment.  Odd . . . 

With no radio contact, Jeremiah kept to the sides of the buildings and out of the main courtyard and began making his way back to the Stargate to look for traces of the others.

OOC: Jeremiah Grayson


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

_Two Story Building, Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
22 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Although the sun was barely putting out any light, it still seemed relatively high in the planet’s sky.  After getting the thumbs up from Donovan and Reed, Durant and Stewart started down the side street . . . eyes alert for trouble.

Donovan had barely gotten himself situated on the rooftop, when he spotted some motion near the main square*.  Looking through the scope of the prototype rifle, Donovan sighted Jeremiah making his way back toward the Stargate. 

_* Spot check for Donovan, natural 20 [Confirmed with an Action die, 3 remain]_

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Mar 31, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Following Artorius, the team traveled down several metal corridors, accompanied by several Jaffa.  Their weapons were trailing behind, carried by two other Jaffa, which were not part of the group ‘protecting’ the team.  The ceilings were at least twenty feet high and the hallways were ten feet wide. Openings were spaced along the walls, though there was no indication of what lie beyond.

Shortly the group entered one of the openings.  After a quick left and right, a large door opened into an equally large room.  The room beyond was lit with diffuse lighting as well as several burning metal torches along the walls.  The room itself was dominated by a throne and several other large but not as impressive seats on a raised dais.  A large table with chairs surrounding it stood in front of the throne and other seats.  A large view screen or window filled one of the walls.  A man in black robes stood before the view screen, his gaze focused on the planet below, his back to the team.

Artorius spoke at the team drank in the sight of the room. . . “My lord, I have brought to you the people of the Tauri, at your request.”  Artorius then stepped away from the team,  a few paces behind them.   Several Jaffa were within the room, armored but unhelmed, they snapped at attention, staff weapons presented, when Artorius spoke.

The man at the view screen turned to regard the team, regal yet imposing.  His gaze fixed on each member of the team, lingering on Rylee and Lorelai the longest.  When he spoke, he had a Scottish accent and it seemed as though several voices spoke at once.

“Greetings, Tauri.  My name is Myrrdin, I am Lord over this system and many others. What brings you to my lands?” Myrrdin finished . . . then his eyes glowed.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## kid A (Mar 31, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “Greetings, Tauri. My name is Myrrdin, I am Lord over this system and many others. What brings you to my lands?” Myrrdin finished . . . then his eyes glowed.




The room was less impressive to Andreev than the rest of the ship.  To be fair, he had found himself quite taken with the sleek design of the vessel as they were walking through the corridor.  Yet standing in this room, he felt as though, viewscreen aside, he had been transported back in time, to a more uncivilized age.  Whomever this Myrrdin was, he seemed to hold himself in very high opinion.  

Myrrdin's (_voices_) question lingered in his mind, and Andreev was, at first, hesitant in answering.  However, it was the glowing eyes that were truly disconcerting to Andreev.  While the man (_?_) seemed gracious enough, his glowing eyes held an intense, almost malevolent glare.  The intensity of Myrrdin's eyes suddenly reminded him of something Major-General Davis had explained in the briefing.  The Stargate program had been compromised by some unknown aggressor.  He remembered that upon returning from planet PX7-734, several Stargate team members had been found to be under the influence of some sort of as yet unexplained mind-control.  Those glowing, _hypnotic_ eyes reminded him of this, and he was instantly wary of Myrrdin.

Something else dawned on him at that moment.  Not only had Jeremiah been missing upon their arrival, but their Tok'ra contacts, Lantash or Selmak, had not made themselves known either.  Their names had never been mentioned  by the Jaffa, or by Myrrdin.  In fact, to his best recollection, there had been no mention of Myrrdin whatsoever in the briefing.  These facts greatly concerned Andreev.  He was most definitely in the presence of a Goa'uld, who was also quite possibly the aggressor behind the attacks on the Stargate program.

As these thoughts ran through his mind, Andreev decided it best to speak the truth with Myrrdin.  Just... not the entire truth.  He remained calm, smiling and bringing his most diplomatic manner to bear.  "Greetings, Myrrdin.  We are members of the Tauri, and we have travelled to your lands in search of lost comrades.  We were sent to bring back men who were lost to us through the Stargate."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 31, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

As they stepped into the throne room, Rylee looked around, taking in her surroundings.  The viewscreen, showig an image of the planet below, did little to comfort her.  In fact all it did was make her more uncomfortable, as she remembered that they were, in fact, on a ship out in the middle of space.  She took a few deep breaths, figuring it best if she did not have a panic attack while they were trying to communicate with this Myrrdin fellow.

Instead, she focused her attention upon the one who called himself Myrrdin.  She was not sure what she had been expecting, but for an alien, he looked very human.  He had a very regal bearing, and when he spoke she could not help but to smile slightly at the Scottish accent.  It took her a moment to realize that it sounded like there were several voices speaking, which struck her as odd, and the glowing eyes seemed even more so.  She remained silent, expecting Andreev to be the one to communicate with this fellow, and was not disappointed.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 31, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Two Story Building, Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
22 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Donovan had barely gotten himself situated on the rooftop, when he spotted some motion near the main square*. Looking through the scope of the prototype rifle, Donovan sighted Jeremiah making his way back toward the Stargate.




Donovan saw Durant and Stewart leave, and he got his binocs out from his bag.  He sacnned the area around the building, and when he came to the main square, Donovan saw Grayson heading in their direction.  _Holy 
$#!t!!!_  Donovan ran to the edge of the building closest to the street where the Commander and Stewart were.  "Commander!  Grayson's coming this way!  Up the main road toward the Square!"


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 1, 2004)

_The radio is dead.  Of course, Nothing is ever easy._

Placing the radio back in it's holder, Jeremiah's mind goes back to Medraut's limp.  He had forgotten that a little more than an hour ago he had been  thrown across the room by a giant salamander.  He remembered the initial pain of what felt like his chest caving in.  The struggle to breath.  All that yet, he had shaken it of quite easily.  In fact, he had not remembered feeling any pain since.  The thoughts of possible injuries flood Jeremiah's mind as he lifts up his shirt to check for bruises and bleeding.  Running his fingers over his ribcage, he had to see if anything was broken.   But, he wasn't a doctor.  He needed to be examined by a professional to be sure.

Keeping to the sides of the buildings, Jeremiah's eyes are torn between the sky and the ground.  Thoughts of his teammates race through his head.

_I wonder if they made it through the gate.  How could they of gotten by those monsters?   They had to expected the others to go for the gate one I made it through.  Maybe, they followed me through!  It makes sense.  The hour delay from the gate could  gave me time to get away.  I mean...they had no chance of survival on earth.  Why not?  If they were here, that would mean the rest of the team was here.  As far as I know, I could be walking into a full-scale war.  That is...if the death glides didn't vaporize everyone already._

At the edge of town, Jeremiah peeked out from behind a building to survey the Stargate.


----------



## ajkar (Apr 2, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
22 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> Originally posted by Donovan
> "Commander! Grayson's coming this way! Up the main road toward the Square!"




That Stewart was shocked that they actually found another member of the squad was putting it mild. He turned to Durant, raised his eyebrows and shrugged. With his head, Stewart indicated to Durant he was ready to retrieve one of the lost ones and spoke quickly and quietly, "I've got your 6, Sir!". He turned and started back pedaling in the direction of the gate on his way to get Grayson and maybe find out just what in 'Hell's Kitchen' is going on!


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
22 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

At the sound of Donovan saying Grayson's name, Durant spun his head and moved to get a better look in the direction indicated.  He could see a figure but from here could not make out that it was Grayson.  Donovan's word was good enough for him.  Durant dropped into a low crouch and scanned the area for signs of anyone else.  "Alright Stewart, let's bring in our little lost sheep."

_Where had Grayson been all this time?  And if he was showing up *back* to the Stargate, what happened to Andreev's team?  This wasn't a military operation, it was an ongoing mystery!_


----------



## Keia (Apr 4, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
23 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Durant scanned the area for potential trouble, but saw nothing that he hadn’t already discounted.  As he moved to intercept Jeremiah, Lt. Stewart covered his back in standard military fashion.  

From the rooftop, Donovan noted that Jeremiah was staying on course and appeared to be attempting to hide from the air.  As a precaution, Donovan quickly scanned the air, and didn’t note any bogeys.  Donovan watched as Jeremiah disappeared as a building got in the way, then reappeared no the other side.  Lt. Reed watched the other quadrants of the city, keeping a sharp lookout for anything amiss.

Within moments, Durant and Stewart neared Jeremiah and could easily spot him.  A few seconds later, Jeremiah also saw Durant and Stewart.  The team was starting to come back together.

_OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart_


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 5, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

When Donovan saw Durant go for Grayson, he continued to watch Grayson move closer.  When he was sure that Durant and Grayson would meet with no trouble he continued scanning the city with his binocs, looking for any possible trouble.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 5, 2004)

Sitting at the edge of town, Jeremiah gathers his wits for the next ordeal.  As he runs through what has happened, he once again questioned his place on the team.  

_Death Gliders, Fire Salamanders, and Evil Gou'ald...all they did was fight.  This was a job for a warrior, not me.  I mean...I love discovering and exploring new languages, but this was the fate of the planet, not some language study.  This was hero stuff.  Yet...usual heroes of earth were losing this one.  That is why he was here...on this planet.  He was bringing the reinforcements.  _ 
A smile came over Jeremiah's face as he thought of himself like Gandalf leading the riders of Rohan to save Helm's Deep.  Just then, Jeremiah spotted Durant and Stewart creeping towards him.  

_They were alive!_

Despite his recent thoughts, he was glad to have some military support.  Without thinking, he yelled out to them.

"Durant...Stewart..."


----------



## Carlo (Apr 6, 2004)

*Prof Lorelai Nguyen*

Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X – 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003


Lorelai watched Myrrdin as closely as she dared. His apparent age, apperance, self confidence and attitude reminded her of a senior tenured professor.  They were a pricklish bunch, so sure of themselves and their power, no matter how few they actually held sway over, that they could be quite maddening to deal with. Also quite dangerous to ones career if angered. In this case that translated to 'dead' rather then 'unemployed'. Surely here was someone to be very warry of. Midfull of this, dispite her own pride and youthful bravado, Lorelai held her tongue and waited.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2004)

_Not in Kansas Anymore...
P7X - 912
35 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas listened closely to Myrrdin's voice, surprised by its multi-layered nature.  He shifted uncomfortably as the Lord stared at Rylee and Lorelai, the look reawakening many of his previous fears for their safety.

He looked back to check that the armoured solider with their weapons was still in the room, hoping to be reassured by the continuing presence of his rifle.


----------



## Keia (Apr 7, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> "Greetings, Myrrdin.  We are members of the Tauri, and we have traveled to your lands in search of lost comrades.  We were sent to bring back men who were lost to us through the Stargate."




Myrrdin stared intently at Andreev as he gave his explanation . . it looked as though Myrrdin could see right through him.  When Andreev finished, Myrrdin paused . . . then said, “I see,” drawing out the words as only a heavy Scottish accent of English could.  There was only one voice, not the chorus of voices from before.  Myrrdin paced a bit before the view screen, long measured strides, not hurrying or lagging behind.  He seemed to be in contemplation over the answer.

Myrrdin stopped, looked over the other three team members, letting his gaze finally rest on Fisher.  He casually took several paces toward Lucas and asked him, “Young man, you don’t have the look of a soldier . . .  not many of you do.  How were these ‘men’ lost through the Stargate?  And how do you know they are on Alvanon?  Perhaps I can be of some assistance . . . .”

Myrrdin had an easy confidence about him, hands clasped behind his back.  His eyes were intent on Lucas’ answer.  Thankfully, they weren’t glowing.

Artorius looked on the conversation with interest . . . more interest in Fallon and Nguyen to be certain . . . but the interest was definitely there.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Jarval (Apr 7, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"I'm not a solider, you're right.  I'm a survival expert, as is she."  He nodded towards Rylee as he spoke, rather surprised to be addressed directly by Myrrdin.  Something in the alien man's casual manner put him at ease, perhaps more so than was wise for the circumstances.

"We were unsure as to how long we would need to be on the planet...  Alvanon, I think you called it, although the name is new to me... so we were assigned to this team in case a long stay was required.

"She is a scientist, and he is an astronaut."  He hesitated uncertainly for a moment, unsure as to Andreev's military status.  "As for the how and why of our mission, you will need to ask Andreev.  I'm afraid my own preparation for this mission was a little rushed, so I've not yet been fully briefed."

Lucas cast a slightly anxious glance to Andreev as he finished, hoping that his friend had an explanation that would suit Myrrdin.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 8, 2004)

*Rylee Fallon*

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She watched quietly as Myrrdin paced about the room, before addressing both Andrev and Lucas.  So, they were to be questioned then.  She supposed she should have expected that.

She was not quite sure what to make of the situation.  They were being treated well enough, almost in a cordial manner.  However, that did not change the fact that they were on this ship not by their free will, but because they had been taken prisoner.  Their weapons had been removed, but that had been by polite request and with the promise of their return.  Then again, these guys held all the power, they did not have to keep her word.  

Absently, she brushed her bangs out of her eyes, and took a closer took at their surroundings, noting any other exits, the number of guards, the distance between them and the guards who were holding their weapons.  As the others spoke, she took a moment to size up all of the guards, including Artorius.  She paid careful attention to detail, in case she would need to recall the information later.  

Then, noticing Lorelai's serious expression, she offered her a small smile of reassurance, hoping that did not appear to be a forced smile.




> "I'm not a solider, you're right. I'm a survival expert, as is she." He nodded towards Rylee as he spoke, rather surprised to be addressed directly by Myrrdin. Something in the alien man's casual manner put him at ease, perhaps more so than was wise for the circumstances.




Lucas' words brought her attention back to the conversation, and she glanced over at her companion.  She supposed she could understand his reasoning for being truthful, but did he have to be so... forthcoming?


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X - 912
23 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003


> Posted by Jeremiah Grayson:
> "Durant...Stewart..."



Seeing nothing that appeared threatening and knowing that Donovan and Stewart had him covered, Durant raced forward to join Jeremiah.  _Why's he keeping looking up?  Has he encountered something to make him that scared of the air?_

Once he reached Jeremiah he looked him over to make sure there were no visible signs of injury.  He had only gone through the Stargate moments before them, but it seemed he had arrived quite a bit earlier.  "Grayson, you alright?  We've been looking for you and the others.  Have you seen 'em?   Are they with you?"

Durant put an arm behind Jeremiah as they talked, urging him to move towards the group.  They had seen nothing to prove people had been around lately, but Jeremiah seemed nervous and he didn't feel comfortable out in the open like this.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 9, 2004)

Staying put,  Jeremiah waits for his friends to approach him.  What were they waiting on?  Was it just cautious...or had they encountered the Gou'ald that Medraut had warned him about?

_I can only imagine what they went through.  I hope they all made it.  Wait a minute...were is the rest of the team?_

The reality of the situation finally sets in.  The danger had always been in the back of his mind, but now he could not set it aside.  

_They could be dead!  He could be next!  _ 

The mere thought of his death rattles him to the bone.  His fears continued to plague him as Durant came racing up to him. 

_Settle down.  I have to settle down.  Medraut...the evil Gou'ald...the fire salamander...we have so much information to exchange.  There are still people to help._



> "Grayson, you alright? We've been looking for you and the others. Have you seen 'em? Are they with you?"




"I'm okay.  Others?  Aren't they with you?"


----------



## kid A (Apr 9, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> . . . not many of you do. How were these ‘men’ lost through the Stargate? And how do you know they are on Alvanon? Perhaps I can be of some assistance . . . .”




He watched Myrrdin carefully, especially when the Goa'uld was studying or addressing the members of his team.  It seemed to Andreev as though Myrrdin was judging their importance, their very worth to him, right here before them.  Andreev feared what may come of this meeting, but it was his hope that something could be resolved without bringing harm to the others.  Listening as Lucas answered Myrrdin, Andreev thought quickly about what details of their mission he could hold back while still being truthful.  

Calmly, diplomatically, Andreev picked up where Lucas left off for him.  "My friend is correct.  The details of our mission are few, as this assignment was a rushed one from the start.  The reason for our men's disappearance is unknown to us.  We were simply instructed to travel to their last known destination, search for their present location and retrieve as many as possible.  This planet," Andreev gestured toward the viewscreen," is the point to where the last coordinates have led us, and we were barely out of the Stargate before your men escourted us to you."


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
37 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lucas Fisher said:
			
		

> "We were unsure as to how long we would need to be on the planet...  Alvanon, I think you called it, although the name is new to me... so we were assigned to this team in case a long stay was required.  She is a scientist, and he is an astronaut . . . . As for the how and why of our mission, you will need to ask Andreev.  I'm afraid my own preparation for this mission was a little rushed, so I've not yet been fully briefed."




Myrrdin listened with interest to Lucas’ explanation of his purpose and the reasons for their visit.  On Lucas’ comment about Rylee, Myrrdin followed his gaze and let it linger a moment or two on Rylee’s eyes.  He then returned to listening and watching Lucas.  When Lucas finished, Myrrdin nodded and looked up at him.

“You have witnessed death for the first time recently . . . I can see it in your eyes,”  Myrrdin said, “I also see the truth in what you say.  It is good that your leaders have brought you on this journey.  The world below is dangerous, and an expert in mountain climbing would come in handy where you were going.”


			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> Calmly, diplomatically, Andreev picked up where Lucas left off for him.  "My friend is correct.  The details of our mission are few, as this assignment was a rushed one from the start.  The reason for our men's disappearance is unknown to us.  We were simply instructed to travel to their last known destination, search for their present location and retrieve as many as possible.  This planet," Andreev gestured toward the view screen," is the point to where the last coordinates have led us, and we were barely out of the Stargate before your men escorted us to you."




Myrrdin turned from Lucas upon Andreev’s continued explanation and calmly paced over to stand before him as  Andreev continued.  Standing only a few inches taller than Andreev, Myrrdin met Andreev’s gaze and held it as Andreev finished his explanation.  He pursed his lips and glanced down for a moment.  He paused for several seconds then looked up at Andreev again.  He again looked to the ground . . . actually it looked as though he were looking at Andreev’s feet . . . his bare, blistered feet. 

“I see,”   Myrrdin again replied to Andreev’s explanation.  He again calmly paced before the four, this time stopping in front of Lorelai.

“You are a lovely one of exotic beauty, child,”  Myrrdin said appraisingly in a strong Scottish accent, “and a mind as well – a rare combination of qualities, indeed.  What was your purpose on Alvanon? Why was one as lovely and as young as you chosen to search after little lost sheep?”

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Apr 9, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Donovan and Reed kept a sharp lookup, noticing no movement on the streets the two could see, nor in the nearby mountains and air.  In fact, it didn’t appear that there was anything living moving nearby (other than Durant, Stewart and Grayson) . . . no birds, no trees of any kind, no grasses or even moss on the buildings.

Durant met up with Grayson near an intersection of two streets, the cobblestone lanes leading off at perpendicular angles to each other.  The buildings nearby were the same grey stone, two of the four at the intersection were two stories tall.  The remaining buildings were a single story and a three story building.  Heavy furs covered the archways into the buildings – all accessible from close to the intersection.

The pale light of the sun overhead cast no shadows over the streets – only the soft light suffused the area.  Stewart observed the reunion with one eye, keeping the other alert for possible trouble.  It was his ears that picked up something usual, however – not his eyes.

Stewart heard a low humming sound – almost imperceptible – coming from the south, or whatever served as south here.  Regardless the sound was at the nine o’clock position from their current facing.  Almost simultaneously on the rooftop, Reed pointed out an odd sight on the horizon.  

“Is that a storm cloud on the horizon?” Reed asked curiously to Donovan, pointing to the west.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 9, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> “Is that a storm cloud on the horizon?” Reed asked curiously to Donovan, pointing to the west.




Donovan noticed the sound when Reed mentioned it.  He followed her gesture, and replied, "I dunno."  He raised his binocs to his eyes, trying to get a better look at the source of the sound.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 10, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _Somewhere over the planet
> P7X - 912
> 37 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_
> 
> ...


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 12, 2004)

Leaning up against a building, Jeremiah struggled to push his worries into the back of his mind.

_I am safe...for now.   What ever happened to them, I ---  Actually, he didn't say what happened to them.  He only asked if they were with me.  Missing is a lot better than dead.  Missing people could be found, but dead...dead was permanent.  _ 

Just as he was about to ask about the others, Jeremiah noticed something.  It was quiet.  Really quiet.  No birds...No crickets...no sounds of nature what so ever.  He had never been somewhere so quiet.  Was it like this when he came, or was this a recent change?  



> Stewart heard a low humming sound – almost imperceptible – coming from the south, or whatever served as south here. Regardless the sound was at the nine o’clock position from their current facing. Almost simultaneously on the rooftop, Reed pointed out an odd sight on the horizon.
> 
> “Is that a storm cloud on the horizon?” Reed asked curiously to Donovan, pointing to the west.




This was also like no storm cloud he had ever seen.  It had a kind of evil, quality to it.   

Turning to Durant, "I found our Tok'ra contact."  Pointing to the building with the statue, "There is a teleporting device over in that building." "I takes us underground."


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant was less than pleased that Jeremiah was not with the others.  However, deep down he knew better than to expect things to come together that easily.  


> Turning to Durant, "I found our Tok'ra contact." Pointing to the building with the statue, "There is a teleporting device over in that building." "It takes us underground."



Hearing that Jeremiah had made contact with the Tok'ra changed things, finally a bit of good luck.  He looked back at the building with the statue that Jeremiah had indicated and then back at the rest of the group.  His first reaction was to have Stewart bring Reed and Donovan while he and Jeremiah went back to check the area out.  The group was split up enough already though, no need to make things worse.

"Stewart, have Reed and Donovan follow us down the street.  Grayson's found the Tok'ra!"  As he spoke he noticed a puzzled look in Stewart's eyes as he looked off into the distance.


----------



## ajkar (Apr 12, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> Stewart heard a low humming sound – almost imperceptible – coming from the south, or whatever served as south here. Regardless the sound was at the nine o’clock position from their current facing. Almost simultaneously on the rooftop, Reed pointed out an odd sight on the horizon.






> Originally posted by Lt. Commander Durant
> "Stewart, have Reed and Donovan follow us down the street. Grayson's found the Tok'ra!" As he spoke he noticed a puzzled look in Stewart's eyes as he looked off into the distance.




For the first time since they arrived on this planet Stewart felt dread wash over him. He had to shake it off! Then he caught Durant looking at him questioningly and snapped out of it as he told Durant, "We need to get to cover, I think we're about to have company from above." 
  As he picked up on Durant's order, he threw caution to the wind and gave a quick loud whistle up to Reed and Donovan. Once he had their attention, he used hand signals that would tell them to get to cover from their exposed position on the roof. Then he indicated that they needed to join the three of them on the ground.

Once Stewart was signaled back that they understood, he turned back to Durant and said, "Sir, can I suggest we get inside and try and see what is coming before whatever is coming catches sight of us." 

Stewart moved quickly toward the closest doorway while he kept an eye on Durant to see what orders he would give.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 13, 2004)

With the storm on the horizon, Jeremiah finds himself disagreeing with Durant's orders.  

_What was this 'storm'?  Is this what Medraut had warned him about?  Maybe, it was responsible for the disappearance of the others.  In which case, someone should stay behind.  I didn't want to be the one to volunteer, but...maybe the knowledge was worth the risk.  I could stay.  _ 

Jeremiah tried to choke down his fears.

_If it was another alien, they would need me to talk to him.  Yet...if I stay, there will be no one to translate for Medraut and the team.  Still, someone should stay._

As the storm moved in closer, Jeremiah decided to voice his opinion.  He hated to put someone else in danger, yet he knew it wasn't his decision.  Now was the time for Durant to show what kind of leader he really was.  No one knew everything, and we all know that no one is right all the time.  I just want him to be open-minded.  A commander should be open-minded, but Lord know that they don't have to be.  Jeremiah had met his share of stubborn, close-minded military men.  Hopefully, Durant would be different.

"Someone should stay.  That...thing could have something to do with the others disappearance.  Trust me, I'm not trying to undermined your authority.  Medraut, our Tok'ra contact, said that there was danger up here.  Fleeing might no be a bad idea, but we don't know what that thing is."


----------



## Keia (Apr 13, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
25 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> Donovan . . . replied, "I dunno."  He raised his binocs to his eyes, trying to get a better look at the source of the sound.




Donovan briefly enjoyed the pale light of the sun, which cast no glare into his binocs.  With the glare, Donovan was able to see the growing cloud on the horizon much clearer.  The cloud was dark, rolling, blotting out the sky as it grew on the horizon – obviously heading toward the town.  The cloud filled the western visible horizon from the ground to the sky and to the north and south until Donovan’s sight was blocked by the mountain ranges.

It took several moments while Donovan studied the cloud . . . when it finally dawned on him.  First, the wind was blowing ever so lightly toward the west, so the cloud was coming against the wind.  Not unusual in and of itself until Donovan remembered his time served in the Middle East and Africa with Durant.  

That wasn’t a cloud . . . that was a *swarm *. . . he had no idea what kind of insects they were, but the cloud was massive.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Apr 13, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
38 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lorelai Nguyen said:
			
		

> "I'm along to try and solve the technical problems and decipher ...advanced...sciences we might find during our rescue mission. As to why me?" She shrugged and gave her best game smile. "I don't exactly know but it was a challenge I could not refuse."




Myrrdin seemed to enjoy watching as the hint of red spread on Lorelai’s face, thought it only showed in his eyes, which sparkled and hinted of sophistication and unknown knowledge.  Myrrdin looked at her intently as she finished, staring into her eyes as though looking through those windows to her very soul.

“You *know* why they you were chosen, not _ultimately_, but I sense that your life was threatened . . .”  Myrrdin mused, “and has been threatened since you started on your journey.”

Myrrdin was about to add more, when a Jaffa near a podium on the side of the room spoke up . . .

“M’Lord,” the Jaffa said in a similar accent, “it is beginning on the surface . . .”

“Very well, Kai, please show all of us,”  Myrrdin replied.

The view screen, which had shown the planet slowly rotating, zoomed in to a large mountain range, then to a town of stone, and finally to the Stargate.  It slowly zoomed out, revealing a large, dark mass several times the size of the stone town.  The mass was approaching the town slowly . . . or so it appeared.

“Witness the reason behind my _request_ for your presence here,” Myrrdin commented.  “If you had remained in that town . . . you would have been consumed.  I would not let that happen.”

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 13, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
38 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She raised her eyebrows slightly as Myrrdin exchanged words, first with Lucas, then with Lorelai.  From the alien's words, it almost sounded like he could read their minds. The idea of someone going through her thoughts was not a very pleasant one for her, so she was quite relieved when the Jaffa spoke up, interrupting their 'interrogation'.



> The view screen, which had shown the planet slowly rotating, zoomed in to a large mountain range, then to a town of stone, and finally to the Stargate. It slowly zoomed out, revealing a large, dark mass several times the size of the stone town. The mass was approaching the town slowly . . . or so it appeared.




She tilted her head to the side as she watched the viewscreen, and the dark mass that appeared to be approaching the village.  It was like nothing she had ever seen before, but definitely looked like something she did not want to encounter.  "What is that?"


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 13, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
25 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> That wasn’t a cloud . . . that was a swarm . . . he had no idea what kind of insects they were, but the cloud was massive.




Donovan slowly lowered his binocs at the sight of the insects.  He heard a whistle, and saw Stewart on the street below, signalling to him to find cover.  Donvoan turned to Reed and spoke, "I think we'd better get down there, or at least get off the roof.  Whatever the hell those things are, I don't want to be around when they get here."  He grabbed his gear and headed toward the window.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
25 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

After catching sight of the darkening sky, Durant continued to move towards Stewart and listened to Jeremiah.  


> "Someone should stay. That...thing could have something to do with the others disappearance. Trust me, I'm not trying to undermined your authority. Medraut, our Tok'ra contact, said that there was danger up here. Fleeing might not be a bad idea, but we don't know what that thing is."



"No, I don't think any of us are going to stick around.  If that thing is dangerous I don't think we want anything to do with it."  

Durant stopped in his tracks for a moment and redirected Jeremiah back in the direction he had come from.  "Stewart, pass the word.  I want all of us in the building with the statue back here, NOW!"

If Jeremiah had indeed found their contacts and safety, it was better to avoid this new encounter there.  Maybe the Tok'ra would have some idea where Andreev and the others were, too.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 14, 2004)

As the immense wall of darkness hits the edge of town, Jeremiah is amazed by both the size and speed of this ‘Storm’.  The low hum was now clear.  He had no doubts, now.  This was definitely what Medraut had warned him about.  



> "No, I don't think any of us are going to stick around. If that thing is dangerous I don't think we want anything to do with it."




With the ‘Storm’ almost on top of them, Jeremiah began to come around.

_This was no storm.   I don’t know what it is, but I’m getting the feeling that this thing can not be reasoned with. Durant probably has the right idea.  Let’s get out of here._

“On second thought…we should go.  I’ll lead them to the teleport."

Jeremiah can not help but wonders how much help Medraut will be.  So far, he was only mildly impressed  by Stargate command’s chosen contact.  Yet Medraut could surprise him, ...remember..., military is not the only kind of aide.


----------



## Keia (Apr 15, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

None of the team on the surface had any experience on just how long it would take for the growing dark cloud to flow through the town.  The swarm grew on the horizon and seemed to inch its way closer and closer to the town.  The buzz from the cloud grew louder as well and was identifiable as thousands, perhaps millions of beating wings.

Stewart quickly passed the word up to Donovan and Reed, both of whom hadn’t needed to hear it to start their way down.  Reed was already down and through the second story window before Stewart whistled.  Accepting the handed gun from Donovan, Reed held it and the heavy fur aside so that Donovan could climb down as well.  His foot missed its purchase on the sill of window briefly, but Donovan managed to gather himself and get through without incident.

Jeremiah started back the way he had come, hustling down the street and back into the large central square of town.  Durant followed closely behind and Stewart was midway between Durant and Donovan who was almost 90 feet behind Durant.  Reed followed closely behind Donovan.

“I hate storms . . . and I absolutely hate bugs,” Reed commented to Donovan as they hustled. “I figure this is probably a bad time for childhood fears to kick in, huh?”

Arriving at the main square, the team noted that it was well over a hundred yards on a size.  The courtyard had a single large statue of something biped in the middle and several large four or five story buildings surrounded the courtyard itself.  The statue was of a biped, mostly humanoid. The humanoid was heavily muscled and had many human features . . . though there was something odd about it. Either the sculptor was particularly bad . . . or the humanoid had thick broken skin, no ears, and extra skin covered the nose and eyes. Hair was apparent on the head and most exposed area but didn’t hide the broken skin. Clothing was sparse - a one piece covering its chest and pelvis. It appeared to be gesturing skyward with one six fingered hand with the other palm up and outstretched. The outstretch hand had nothing in it . . . and was also twenty feet off of the ground.

Durant could identify a figure standing on the steps of the building Jeremiah was heading toward.  The humanoid looked large, much larger than a human.  In fact, he looked a lot like the statue in the courtyard, though the humanoid was pointing at the cloud.  Neither Jeremiah nor Durant could make out the words he was saying.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Carlo (Apr 15, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _Somewhere over the planet
> P7X - 912
> 38 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_
> 
> Lorelai stared in disbelief as she realized that the cloud not a storm but some kind of living mass of something. In the back of her mind she wanted to ask more of Myrrdin, to know what he knew about her and the others, but for now she was focused on the scene below. If the rest of the team had made it through, they were down there somewhere. "Dear Go..." She managed "What is that?"


----------



## kid A (Apr 15, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
38 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “Witness the reason behind my request for your presence here,” Myrrdin commented. “If you had remained in that town . . . you would have been consumed. I would not let that happen.”




As the cloud began to spread through the town, Andreev wondered not only what it was, but also what it was capable of.  _What might it do to Craig, Jeremiah and the others if they are still on the surface?_  Rylee and Lorelai had already voiced his own inquiries, however, at least so far as asking what the cloud actually was.  Because of this, and also due in part to the fact that Myrrdin was almost purposefully not addressing Andreev, he remained uncharacteristically quiet.  He continued to watch the viewscreen, and (im)patiently awaited Myrrdin's response...


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 16, 2004)

Hustling back to the teleport, Jeremiah picked out the shape of a few bugs in the massive cloud.  

_Insects?  It’s just insects.  I’m not afraid of bugs.  I know this is an alien species.  One in which, I know nothing about.  For all I know, they could be meat-eaters or poisonous, but neither of them seemed likely.  I can’t help but think of the swarm of locust in the bible.  They were only after the crops.  A swarm of this size would need a hell of a lot of food, and the only animal I seen on this planet was Medraut.  Yet, Medraut was the one who warned me about them.  Wow…if a being with the strength and knowledge of Medraut fear these bugs, maybe we should too.  I wonder if the bugs are what marked up his back._

Jeremiah’s pace is quickened by his new found fear.  Yet his fears are slightly relieved, when he found Medraut on the stairs in front of the building.  

_He came out.  How bad can it be?_

“Medraut!”  The overpowering hum of the swarm drowned out both Jeremiah’s and Medraut’s voices.  Cupping his hands over his mouth, he continued to yell out in Gaelic.
“What?  I can’t hear you!  What can we do?”

The movement of his lips was the only sign that Medraut might be talking.  Whatever he was saying,  he seemed to concern the sky.  Following his finger, Jeremiah tried to see what is was.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant continued to follow Jeremiah.  He had been through here already so may as well leave him in the lead.  Then the large man appeared ahead of them and it seemed Jeremiah was trying to yell to him.  _Must be one of the Tok'ra since Grayson's not trying to warn us about anything._  About that time Jeremiah increased his speed and Durant felt compelled to do the same.   He did check on the progress of the rest of the team as well as the swarm that was descending on the town.


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.06 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

When Jeremiah looked in the direction that Medraut was pointing, all that he saw was the swarm.  Jeremiah strained to hear Medraut over the increasingly loud buzz coming from the swarm.  He thought he heard the words ‘Idiot human’ and ‘hurry’, both in Gaelic.

To Durant, the buzz seemed to have picked up a degree – not unlike engine whine when gears are shifted in a high performance race car.  Jeremiah had slowed somewhat, and was looking toward the sky and the swarm.  Durant was up to Jeremiah in no time, and grabbed him to hustle him forward. 

Donovan and Reed were about ninety feet behind and were running through the square in pursuit of Durant and Grayson.

The vanguard of the swarm, few in number, thankfully, headed toward the moving targets.  The insects appeared to be the length of a man’s arm, with insect wings and multiple legs.  Segmented bodies grey and/or black in color, each seemed equipped with a stinger as well.  All in all, they looked like a vastly oversized mosquito or wasp, perhaps part of both.

As Stewart made his way across the yard, one of the insects impacted into the cobblestone of the courtyard mere feet from him with a disgusting squishing noise.  Eyes were not large like on most insects, though the size of the body may have something to do with that.

Medraut motioned to come to him and disappeared into the governmental building.  Durant and Jeremiah were 150 feet from the entrance (including 30 feet of steps).  Stewart was 200 feet away from the entrance, while Donovan and Reed were 240 feet away.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> "What is that?"






			
				Lorelai Nguyen said:
			
		

> "Dear Go..." She managed "What is that?"




Myrrdin turned to face the quartet, smiling to himself slightly, having just heard an echo in the room.  He paused for a few moments as the cloud started cover part of the town.

“It is known as the ‘bas dubh’* in the language of the land,”  Myrrdin stated, looking over each individual to determine if they knew Gaelic.  He paused, eyes resting appraisingly at Rylee.  He continued in English, “Insects, with a swarm or hive intelligence.  The creatures are flesh-eaters . . . actually they eat almost anything organic.  Luckily, they are migratory and never vary from their path.  Unfortunately, that path carries them through the town you were so recently in.”

The view screen panned in, showing five individuals running through a courtyard in military fatigues.  A few of the insects in front of the swarm were just about to reach them . . .

Artorius shifted uncomfortably nearby, his eyes on the view screen and the fate of those on the ground.

“Are these your lost soldiers, Tauri?” Myrrdin asked.

* Rylee: 



Spoiler



'Black death'


OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 19, 2004)

_Medraut seemed to be pointing at a nearby swamp.  I guess that is where they came from._

Jeremiah could not help but draw a parallel between the ouside statue and Medraut now.  Maybe, this is why the statue is motioning towards the sky.  For the first time, Jeremiah found himself wondering about the survival of the rest of Medraut species.  Someone had to of built this town.  Had these insects wiped them out? 



> Jeremiah strained to hear Medraut over the increasingly loud buzz coming from the swarm. He thought he heard the words ‘Idiot human’ and ‘hurry’, both in Gaelic.




_'Idiot'. Even in a beautiful language like Gaelic, it still sounded ugly.  _ 

The swarm was close now.  The bugs that had look normal sized before now revealed themselves to be huge, as big as a man's arm.  Jeremiah fear was suppased by his anger.  

_Wasn't it just like the military to send us into an area they knew nothing about?  They had time to contact the Tok'ra, but no time to get any intell?
It's sounds to me like more of the military creto: 'Arrogance over intelligence.'     _ 

With Medraut dissappearing into the building, Jeremiah thought it best to follow him.  "Let's get inside!"


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 19, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.06 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Medraut motioned to come to him and disappeared into the governmental building. Durant and Jeremiah were 150 feet from the entrance (including 30 feet of steps). Stewart was 200 feet away from the entrance, while Donovan and Reed were 240 feet away.




Donovan ran as fast as he could in the direction of the giant man that had appeared ahead of Grayson.  He thought that it must be okay - Grayson must have met him already, since everyone was running toward him without another thought.  And Donovan thought that running anywhere would be better than waiting for the bugs to reach him.  He pulled out his knife as he ran, so he could cut any bug that came too close.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 19, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> “It is known as the ‘bas dubh’* in the language of the land,” Myrrdin stated, looking over each individual to determine if they knew Gaelic. He paused, eyes resting appraisingly at Rylee. He continued in English, “Insects, with a swarm or hive intelligence. The creatures are flesh-eaters . . . actually they eat almost anything organic. Luckily, they are migratory and never vary from their path. Unfortunately, that path carries them through the town you were so recently in.”




"Black death," she said, very quietly as she regarded the bugs on the view screen.  It was not so much to provide information to her companions, as she was fairly certain that they could not speak Gaelic, or to show off.  It was simply a force of habit, as she was constantly translating her thoughts, which were in Gaelic, into English, to communicate with the Americans.  

Well, 'Black death' was certainly appropriate.  The creatures seemed quite deadly.  She had seen big bugs before, and had grown used to them as both as annoyance of outdoor living as well as a possible source of nutrition, though she had not had to resort to _that_ in a long time.  But nothing she had seen compared to this.  It was then that she noticed the look that Myrrdin was giving her, and she regarded him quietly, keeping her expression blank.

Then, her attention was drawn back to the view screen, in time to see five people as they ran to escape the bugs.  It did not take long to recognize their wayward companions.  _When did they arrive?_ She wondered to herself.  She was not certain where they were going, but she hoped that they knew of a place where they could take cover from the oncoming swarm.  At Myrrdin's question, she glanced at Andreev, expecting him to answer.  After all, the 'missing soldiers' story had been part of his explanation.


----------



## kid A (Apr 20, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “Are these your lost soldiers, Tauri?” Myrrdin asked.




Myrrdin's question lingered in the air for several moments as Andreev watched the viewscreen with horror.  It had taken him a moment, but a sudden realization revealed exactly whom he was observing flee from the "black death."  In addition, he noticed that there were five of them, not four.  Apparently, Craig had succeeded in finding Jeremiah, where he and his teammates had not.  Although, truth to tell, their chances of survival now seemed slim.  

He did not wish to keep Myrrdin waiting long for answers.  The truth came quickly, and easily.  "I am afraid not, Myrrdin.  They were indeed lost to us for a time, however, those men and women, along with we who stand here before you, comprise our original team.  In travelling to Alvanon through the Stargate, we were seperated from eachother.  We were beginning to search for them," he gestured toward the viewscreen, "when your Jaffa... (_intercepted_) rescued us.  Is there anything you can do to save our comrades from this plague also?"


----------



## ajkar (Apr 20, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.06 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> Medraut motioned to come to him and disappeared into the governmental building. Durant and Jeremiah were 150 feet from the entrance (including 30 feet of steps). Stewart was 200 feet away from the entrance, while Donovan and Reed were 240 feet away




Stewart briefly thought, _I should help the Reed and Donovan...what? How the fric am I going to help them? I can't shoot each bug with this peice of crap. The only thing that would happen would be me dying with them if we don't make it._

Stewart did not hesitate. He saw where the large stranger was directing them and he focused on that point as if it was the goal line. He pretended the bugs were the defensive line trying to prevent him from getting there. With all the speed he could muster, Stewart leaped the bug that fell in front of him. It must have all the years of leaping over prone football players, Stewart made the leap with his right arm outstretched and the left arm could have been cradling a football. As soon as he landed, he spun out of the way of another without slowing down. He automatically refocused on his goal and quickly ducked under one the insects that swooped down at him. He ran with the determination knowing that the game clock had reached zero. It was going to take quite a few of them to stop him from making it to the end.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 20, 2004)

Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003


  While somewhere in the back of her mind the thought of Durant being torn apart by large inscects intrigued her Lorelai recognized it as an unhelpful, spitful display of immaturity.  In the front of her mind she saw her teammates about to be torn apart.  She took an involontary step towards the display, her eyes focused on them, willing them to run faster.
"Faster...faster." she urged them on in barely a whisper, unthinkingly dropping into her mothers native tounge <Vietnamese>.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Grayson broke into a run . . .  assisted by Commander Durant, hustling toward and up the steps.  The swarm seemed to fly by them, occasionally impacting on the ground or steps near them.  The pair needed almost two steps for every actual step of the incline. A large archway stood open leading into what appeared to be a large reception area within the building itself.  

From that point Jeremiah guided Durant as they entered the reception area of the governmental building.  Two stone arched stairway lead both up and down from the reception area. Heavy furs covered many areas along the walls of the reception area. Another statue was in the center of the reception area, again of the same or similar person to that within the central courtyard.  This statue had its arms outstretched, its palms at its eye level and facing outward to the entrance. 

Through the entrance and standing in front of the statue was a hulk of a humanoid, skin pale and thick. The creature wore a fur loin cloth for its only clothes and a brass torc on its arm. It’s right hand had a metal device on it, finger tips encased in the metal, bands connecting in the palm and around the wrist, a crystal in the center of the palm.

Stewart moved with the subtle grace of a running back on a mission.  The swarm had thickened and Stewart noted in the back of his mind that his commander and the young linguist had made it into the building.  Several of the bugs clawed or bit at him, but seemed to get into each others way more that successfully harm Stewart . . . much.*  Up the stairs and into the building (which had a few stray insects in it as well), Stewart glided into the room, muscles pumping.  Durant and Grayson were standing next to the large creature, urgin him to get close to them.

Donovan ran through the growing swarm, watching Stewart evade the ever increasing number of insects.  Donovan heard a few muffled shrieks right behind him, drowned out by the loud buzzing of the nearby insects and the approaching swarm.  Donovan merely had to hold his knife out to cut an insect on the way by, they were so numerous around him.  Battered by the insects, Donovan felt one of them latch onto his upper thigh as he climbed the stairs at a run.**    He was careful though, one misstep and he would be covered before he could stand again.  As he neared the entrance he didn’t hear the shrieking anymore . . .  Reed was no longer behind him.

* - Stewart took 15 points of vitality damage from the impacts . . . no bites, claws or stings.
** - Donovan 27 points of vitality, 4 wound points from a bite critical, GM used action die, 6 remain against this group.  

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> "I am afraid not, Myrrdin.  They were indeed lost to us for a time, however, those men and women, along with we who stand here before you, comprise our original team.  In traveling to Alvanon through the Stargate, we were separated from each other.  We were beginning to search for them," he gestured toward the view screen, "when your Jaffa... (_intercepted_) rescued us.  Is there anything you can do to save our comrades from this plague also?"




“Sadly . . . no,” Myrrdin replied to Andreev.  His eyes narrowed, however, when he continued.  “If they _had_ been present when my Jaffa risked their _lives_ to save yours, then yes.  The swarm generates a resonating field that interferes with transport rings, ship electronics, and all manner of devices.  I’m guessing your crude communication devices weren’t working when you arrived, either.”

“In several hours, when the swarm has passed a good distance away, you may return to the surface and search for your comrades,”  Myrrdin stated.  He paused for several moments as though considering.  While he was considering, the group saw the swarm envelope the location the figures were heading into, until the screen showed only the blackness of the swarm.

“Until then, you shall have my hospitality . . . perhaps an opportunity to bathe . . . new clothes and . . . shoes . . . as well as some food and drink will be provided to you.  If there is nothing else, Artorius, please escort the Tauri to guest quarters where they may rest and refresh themselves.”  Artorius nodded sharply and raised a hand to help guide the teammates out of the chamber.

“Miss, I would be honored were you to remain a few moments.  I would like to speak personally with you,”  Myrrdin added after a few seconds.  

When Rylee looked back to him . . . she saw Myrrdin was looking at her.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant lept up the steps and into the strange surroundings of the building.  As usual there was not much time to admire the sites since the team was being attacked.    He stood with Jeremiah near the large... humanoid and then turned to make sure everyone else has safe.  

Trying to catch his breathe soon seemed to loose it's importance as Durant watched Stewart get tagged and then Donovan seemed to stumble and then there was just the swarm and no sign of Reed!   He knew in his mind that the worst thing he could do would be to run out to help the others but that didn't matter,  Craig Durant was not about to watch his teammates get attacked while he stood by and did nothing.  

He quickly dropped his gear and followed Donovan's example by pulling his combat knife and charging towards Stewart, making sure he was still breathing and not bleeding.  Then he rushed passed him, towards Donovan...


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 21, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Donovan ran through the growing swarm, watching Stewart evade the ever increasing number of insects. Donovan heard a few muffled shrieks right behind him, drowned out by the loud buzzing of the nearby insects and the approaching swarm. Donovan merely had to hold his knife out to cut an insect on the way by, they were so numerous around him. Battered by the insects, Donovan felt one of them latch onto his upper thigh as he climbed the stairs at a run.** He was careful though, one misstep and he would be covered before he could stand again. As he neared the entrance he didn’t hear the shrieking anymore . . . Reed was no longer behind him.




Donovan ran toward the building, trying to keep his footing until he could reach cover.  He saw Commander Durant run back out the door and past him.  Donovan considered running after the Commander, but with the bite on his leg, he was in no condition to go back into the swarm.  Donovan called out to Durant instead, "Commander, don't go after her!  She's gone!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 21, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She barely heard Myrddin's words as she watched their teammates run for their lives from the approaching swarm.  They seemed to be making their way toward one building, but why?  There was no way to keep the bugs out of the buildings, as far as she knew.  As she watched the screen go black, she felt numbness wash over her.  Gone.  They were gone.  If the swarm was what Myrrdin claimed, and she had no reason to believe otherwise, then there was very little chance that they could survive such an onslaught.  She started to reach for her flask, out of habit, but paused.  That would be... inappropriate.  Instead, she looked to the others, to see if they were holding up okay.

And then they were dismissed.  She was... looking forward to getting her weapons back.  She did not feel whole without them.  That would be a small comfort, anyway.  Also, she was eager to speak with the others, away from the presence of an alien who seemed to have the ability to read thoughts and emotions.



> “Miss, I would be honored were you to remain a few moments. I would like to speak personally with you,” Myrrdin added after a few seconds.




She looked up when Myrrdin spoke up, and saw that he was talking to her.  She kept her face blank, to not betray her emotions, and glanced briefly at Andreev.  She had no reason to mistrust the alien, except for the fact that she tended to mistrust anyone who had a measure of power over her.  WHich meant she did not trust a lot of people.  "Sure..." she replied quietly.


----------



## kid A (Apr 21, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “In several hours, when the swarm has passed a good distance away, you may return to the surface and search for your comrades,” Myrrdin stated. He paused for several moments as though considering. While he was considering, the group saw the swarm envelope the location the figures were heading into, until the screen showed only the blackness of the swarm.




His regal tone and pompous attitude were becoming quite aggravating, wearing Andreev's patience very thin.  Myrrdin had made it very obvious that he primarily had use for the female members of the team.  Lucas and himself were regarded as little more than underlings to the self-titled monarch.  Myrrdin seemed to believe himself a charmer, and it was quite apparent that any diplomacy coming from Andreev(or any _male_ for that matter) was a waste.  As Myrrdin's attention turned back to the viewscreen, so to did Andreev's... only to witness the swarm overcome the area where the rest of the team had just been.

After Myrrdin had ordered Artorius to show them to quarters, Andreev took notice as he called for one of the women to stay.  Glancing back to determine Myrrdin's selected, Andreev found him locking eyes with Rylee, who then glanced back at Andreev.  Attempting to convey that it was her choice whether or not she wished to stay, Andreev shrugged slightly and gave her a concerned look.  When she agreed, he simply smiled and followed Artorius out of the room.  _Perhaps she will have better luck dealing with him._


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 21, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> On the Street, Cobblestone Town
> P7X – 912
> 26.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003
> 
> ...


----------



## ajkar (Apr 22, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart 53VP 14WP 4d6AD*

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.12 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> Originally posted by Durant
> Trying to catch his breathe soon seemed to loose it's importance as Durant watched Stewart get tagged and then Donovan seemed to stumble and then there was just the swarm and no sign of Reed! He knew in his mind that the worst thing he could do would be to run out to help the others but that didn't matter, Craig Durant was not about to watch his teammates get attacked while he stood by and did nothing.




Stewart was just about to breath a sigh of relief when Durant rushed passed him back into the swarm. _Ahh! $#!^ That crazy mutter. D^#* it!_ Stewart tried to catch his breath in one gasp and turned to follow Durant back as he realized the only person that was missing from the group was Reed. 



> Originally posted by Jeremiah
> “We need something to scare them off! Some explosives of something! Do you guys have anything?!”




As Stewart brushed by Jeremiah, Stewart gave a disgusted chuckle as he replied to Jeremiah’s plea, “Man I don’t have $#!^” and gave his sidearm a disgusted slap as if to show that he knew how inadequately equipped he was.

Stewart turned back to the stairs and prepared himself for his probable demise. He was not sure how this would play out but he knew that he couldn’t let Durant try and rescue Reed by himself and be able to live with himself even if they came back. Plus, if Reed was still alive out there it would take the both of them to everyone back.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 23, 2004)

kid A said:
			
		

> Somewhere over the planet
> P7X - 912
> 39 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003
> 
> ...


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
40 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Myrrdin watched as the others departed, with something of a look of satisfaction.  He motioned Rylee to the large table in the room, several chairs were slightly askew and easily sat in.  Meanwhile, Myrrdin motioned to the remaining Jaffa (the one Myrrdin called Kai) in the room, who moved from the console he was at to a panel in the wall.

“So, you know something of my language . . . and you seem to know something about me,”  Myrrdin said while Rylee moved to the table.  “What remains of my deeds on the world of the Tauri?”

As Rylee pondered the question, the Jaffa poured liquid from a large metal pitcher into two metal cups, setting one at the table and handing one to Myrrdin.  The Jaffa left the pitcher on the table beside Rylee’s cup, then returned to his console.

Myrrdin looked to be waiting until Rylee sat before he himself sat, though there was no indication of where he was going to sit . . . or how close to Rylee.

OOC: Fallon, language is Gaelic


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
40 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Artorius and three other Jaffa guided the remaining trio through the bronze metal halls of the spaceship - Artorius and one Jaffa in front, the Jaffa with the weapons and another behind.  It appeared to Andreev that the ship was simply massive.  They had passed numerous passages and rooms, turning right twice.  The thought of what kept it aloft, how gravity was generated, what was the light source, even the power source passed through Andreev’s mind, but lingered on Lorelai’s mind.

One patrol passed the group After walking some distance away from the main conference room, Artorius slowed slightly to speak with Andreev as they walked.

“I must apologize for my liege,” Artorius explained.  “These are trying times for him.  Much has happened recently.  He trusts in very few, and I believe you are not one of them.”

OOC: Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 23, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
40 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She accepted Myrrdin's invitation, choosing a chair that seemed a little apart from the others and sitting down.  She felt... weary, and it was good to rest.  She glanced at the cup on the table curiously, and remembering that her own flask was nearly empty again.



> “So, you know something of my language . . . and you seem to know something about me,” Myrrdin said while Rylee moved to the table. “What remains of my deeds on the world of the Tauri?”




It felt very odd to hear someone talking to her in her native language.  She hadn't spoken it with another individual in years.  She paused at his question, thinking.  Her father had been a fan of Myrrdin's story, and had told it often, but she was not sure how well known it was within the rest of the world.  At last, she replied in Gaelic, "As far as I know, not much more than stories, and those have changed drastically over the centuries."  After a pause, she added, "Though the stories seem to remain true about your... preference in furniture."


----------



## kid A (Apr 23, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
40 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “I must apologize for my liege,” Artorius explained. “These are trying times for him. Much has happened recently. He trusts in very few, and I believe you are not one of them.”




Only as Artorius spoke did Andreev became aware of how closely he had been observing the ship as they strode through the halls.  Taking into account all that he could, he had been studying the ship in great detail, regarding every facet with fascination and awe.  The only place one could even fathom a vessel of this magnitude before today had been in a science fiction novel or film.  And yet, here he was, standing... no... _walking_ through a ship, the interior of which seemed to rival the size of an aircraft carrier at the very least.  

Andreev gave Artorius his full attention as he spoke.  Waving off Artorius' words, he replied, "There is no need for you to aplogize, my friend.  I do not wish to be an ungrateful guest in your master's house, as it were.  I am simply worried about the safety of my comrades, both here and the planet surface.  Of all my companions, I am the only one whom has ventured into space, and even this," he gestured to the ship around them, "is quite beyond my humble experience."

As they continued down the hallway, Andreev felt he could talk to Artorius easier than his master.  His newfound comfortability allowed him to voice his concerns to the lead Jaffa.  "My friend...  Artorius, was it?  What are the chances of survival from this...  _black death_?"


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Durant saw that Stewart was relatively unscathed, though as he neared Donovan, he saw an arm sized insect on Donovan’s thigh.  A few of the insects had entered the large room through the heavy furred door covering when they were opened.  The insects buzzed by those in the room, missing badly . . . except for one, who was crushed in the large humanoids hand as tried to strike him.

The insect was still attached to Donovan’s leg, and it felt as though the insect was sucking the blood out of him.  He almost stumbled through the curtain, then with a swift motion, sliced through the insect’s head with his knife.  The chitin shell separated smoothly at the stroke of his knife, the body falling onto the floor.  A bite the size of Donovan’s  thumb lay open and bled steadily from where the insect was.

Durant looked past Donovan through the heavy curtain out onto the stairs and beyond.  He didn’t see any sign of Reed, the insects acting like a fog, limiting visibility to fifteen feet.  He didn’t hear Reed, though any scream would have been drowned out by the loud buzz of the coming swarm . . . but for a second Donovan thought he heard her.

Stewart moved in readiness to the curtain, standing next to Durant, ready to follow where Durant lead.  Stewart, amazingly, thought that he spotted* Reed, some thirty feet away at the bottom of the stairs.  It was only for an instant, but he was certain she was there, in a heap at the bottom of the stairs.



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> “Is there anything you can do? They need your help. Please.”!”




In his haste to ask the question of Medraut, Jeremiah had used English rather than Gaelic, and Medraut merely looked at Jeremiah in confusion, the remains of an insect dripping from his hand to land wetly on the ground.  Quickly switching to Gaelic, Jeremiah asked again . . .

“I have done more already than anyone else would have, coming this far to help,” Medraut replied in Gaelic, “Stay by the statue and I will activate the rings sending you and your comrades to safety.”

Unsatisfied with the response, Jeremiah moved toward those at the curtain, but was still 15 feet away from the curtain to the outside.  Nearing Stewart, he called out . . .



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> “We need something to scare them off! Some explosives of something! Do you guys have anything?!”






			
				Stewart said:
			
		

> As Stewart brushed by Jeremiah, Stewart gave a disgusted chuckle as he replied to Jeremiah’s plea, “Man I don’t have $#!^” and gave his sidearm a disgusted slap as if to show that he knew how inadequately equipped he was.




*– Natural 20 on spot check visibility doubled for Stewart only.  Assuming the die is spent  
OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Artorius nodded in understanding at Andreev’s awe of his location and the technology around them.  He was used to the reaction from others that Myrrdin had had on the vessel.  Even Artorius himself had been a young wide-eyed boy on the vessel his first time.

Artorius’ strength and confidence was evident in his stride, the way he carried himself, in the way he was comfortable in conversing with a relative stranger.  His chiseled features didn’t seem to have the look of many of the other Jaffa that the team had seen on the vessel.



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "My friend...  Artorius, was it?  What are the chances of survival from this...  _black death_?"




Artorius looked solemn at the question, pausing a few moments, indicating that the group had reached their location – a narrow hallway leading to two open arch doorways twenty foot down the passage.  He indicated and waited for Lorelai and Lucas to enter the hallway and rooms ahead of them, guided by the remaining Jaffa.  In a moment, Artorius was relatively alone with Andreev at the entrance to the hallway.

“One of the first times we had come to the system, I had led a patrol that encountered the black death . . . I lost eight brothers that day . . . and the swarm was only perhaps a thousand strong,” Artorius paused in the story, keeping his voice low.  “I’m uncertain why I survived, or how, but Myrrdin found me personally and brought me back from the beyond the brink of death itself.”

“I tell you this so that you understand . . . You companions are most likely dead,” Artorius said with conviction, “though if there is something left, Myrrdin will do anything in his power to bring them back to you,” Artorius finished.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Apr 23, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “I tell you this so that you understand . . . You companions are most likely dead,” Artorius said with conviction, “though if there is something left, Myrrdin will do anything in his power to bring them back to you,” Artorius finished.




"I see."

Artorius would have had the same effect had he punched Andreev in the stomach.  According to the Jaffa, his friends had been, in all likelihood, obliterated by the 'black death.'  Despite his resolve to complete the mission, he did not know how they would go on with the loss of half their team.  That was not to mention, of course, that he may have lost an old friend, and several new ones.

He was speechless.  He hated the thought of sitting up here on this ship while his friends were on the planet below, suffering or dying.  And yet, there was nothing for him to do, as Myrrdin would not allow them to return to the planet's surface until the swarm had passed.  He looked up once more to Artorius.  "What are we to do while we await the swarm's passing?  Will Myrrdin allow us safe passage back to Alvanon to search for our comrades?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

Using adrenaline and his knife, Durant tore down one of the animal hide coverings and quickly through it around himself like a blanket.   
He then rushed out into the swarm, towards the steps,  yelling as loudly as possible, "Reed!  Reed! Where are you Reed!"


----------



## Keia (Apr 23, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
41 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Noticing where Rylee had positioned herself at the table, Myrrdin sat two chairs away.  He pulled the chair away from the table slightly and sat somewhat more heavily than he anticipated.  He drank from his cup then placed it on the table .  Myrrdin rested his left elbow on the curve of the table and set his head in that hand . . . slowly massaging the bridge of his nose.



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> "As far as I know, not much more than stories, and those have changed drastically over the centuries."  After a pause, she added, "Though the stories seem to remain true about your... preference in furniture."




Myrrdin nodded in silent understanding, and only mentioned that "Some things transcend legend.”  He drank deeply from his cup, and regarded Rylee while he did it.  He leaned his 

“So . . . tell me,”  Myrrdin started, “Did you really only come through the Chaapa’ai to this world of all places, looking for missing soldiers.”

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 24, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
41 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> Myrrdin nodded in silent understanding, and only mentioned that "Some things transcend legend.” He drank deeply from his cup, and regarded Rylee while he did it.




"I suppose so.  Are there any truth to the legends?"  She then glanced down at the cup that had been set upon the table, and it occurred to her that she was being rude.  She is slightly embarrassed... she had spent several years away from constant human contact, and it appears that she had forgotten many social niceties.  Picking up the cup, she took a sip.



> “So . . . tell me,” Myrrdin started, “Did you really only come through the Chaapa’ai to this world of all places, looking for missing soldiers.”




A look of confusion crosses her face at Myrrdin's choice of words.  _Chaapa'ai?_  She had never heard that word before, and wondered if it was Gaelic.  The way he used it in a sentence, it sounded like he was referring to the Stargate.  She sighed deeply and paused as she considered her answer.  "I do not know.  The American government only informed a few people of the details of the mission.  I was not one of them."  Then, it occurred to her that she did not even know why she had been invited along on this mission.  She was not a scientist as Lorelai and Andreev were, and up until a few days ago, had no contact with anyone from the American military.  How did they even know where to find her?  It was a troubling thought.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 24, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> _On the Street, Cobblestone Town
> P7X – 912
> 26.18 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_
> 
> ...


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> He looked up once more to Artorius.  "What are we to do while we await the swarm's passing?  Will Myrrdin allow us safe passage back to Alvanon to search for our comrades?"




Artorius’ face slightly flushed with anger, then he composed himself, “Of course, my liege will allow you to recover your comrades.  In fact, I would not doubt that Myrrdin would send an escort and medical support to provide whatever help they could.  To do anything else. . . .”

 “As for your wait, the best accommodations have been provided for you and those under your command,” Artorius replied.  To support his claim, Artorius guided Andreev down the narrow hallway to the two rooms at the end.  Lucas and Lorelai were still standing just inside the archway, looking in awe at the rooms.

The décor was a hint of roman style, with white draperies hanging from the ceiling.  Golden walls with various rune work, tables filled with a cornucopia of foods, and chairs and divans abounded for relaxation.  The other room was obviously a large bath, with several pools of water, steaming rising from one.  Within both rooms were female and a few male attendants bedecked in roman style togas, though in tartan patterns.  Not a single attendant was unattractive.

Speaking to Andreev as well as Lorelai and Lucas, Artorius proclaimed, “Please, make use of our hospitality to take your minds from your worries.  These attendants will see to your _every_ need.  Will there be anything else you require?”

OOC: Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen.


----------



## Keia (Apr 24, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
42 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> "I suppose so.  Are there any truth to the legends?"




Myrrdin looked up form his cup and smiled, "There is always some truth in legends.  Unfortunately, I have not been to the world of the Tauri in some time . . . I am not familiar with your legends."



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> She sighed deeply and paused as she considered her answer.  "I do not know.  The American government only informed a few people of the details of the mission.  I was not one of them."




"I am not familiar with this 'American'  . . . is he a good king?  I would think not if he sends a warrior and a beauty such as you on a mission without telling you what you were fighting for.  Who would know why you are here . . . of those that are with you on my ship?"

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Isn't this a little... opulent for a spaceship?"  Lucas said weakly on seeing the rooms in front of him.  "I thought you had to get everything as small as possible for space flight...  You know what?  I'm going to sit down somewhere and stop trying to understand all of this."

Making his way over to one of the chairs, Lucas sat down heavily, cupping his face in his hands.  Aliens, travel through a Stargate, more aliens, teleportation, and having seen his friends quite possibly being eaten alive.  Today had become rather more than he could cope with...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 25, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
42 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> Myrrdin looked up form his cup and smiled, "There is always some truth in legends. Unfortunately, I have not been to the world of the Tauri in some time . . . I am not familiar with your legends."




She smiled faintly, and nodded her head.  "Yes, I suppose you are right."  She was curious about just how much truth there was to the stories.  If this fellow truly was the same as the Myrrdin in the tales, then it would be helpful to know some information about him.



> "I am not familiar with this 'American' . . . is he a good king? I would think not if he sends a warrior and a beauty such as you on a mission without telling you what you were fighting for. Who would know why you are here . . . of those that are with you on my ship?"




Her smile grew a little bit, as she was pleased by the flattery.  She ducked her head, so he might not see the way she arched her brow at the question that immediately followed.  That was his game then, to get one to lower their guard with flattery, and then try to get information from them.  Clever... and she rather enjoyed the flattery.  "America is a rather unusual country.  There is no American king, persay.  As for who would know..." She paused then, thinking.  Andreev had already established himself as the leader of the group, so she probably would not be telling Myrrdin anything he did not already know. "The one who spoke first, Andreev, is the highest ranking member of this team."  In fact, as far as she knew, he was the only one affiliated with the American military.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 25, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> _Somewhere over the planet
> P7X - 912
> 43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_
> 
> In a moment of compassion Loralai walked over and knelt beside Lucas "Don't feel bad Lucus, this ship is beyond anything I've even seen in theory." She said quietly, placing a gentle hand on his shoulder. "But if we want to get through all of this, an perhaps learn something in the bargin we have to hold ourselves together." She smiled shyly. "And of all of us I suspect its me that will need the most help doing that before its all over."


----------



## kid A (Apr 26, 2004)

*Andreev*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Artorius’ face slightly flushed with anger, then he composed himself, “Of course, my liege will allow you to recover your comrades. In fact, I would not doubt that Myrrdin would send an escort and medical support to provide whatever help they could. To do anything else. . . .”




Although he had meant no harm toward Artorius, Andreev could see why his question had cause to anger him.  "Please, Artorius, forgive me.  I do not wish to imply ill will toward Myrrdin.  It has been, for us, a very long and difficult journey, and it has not been made easier to see our comrades devoured by the _'black death.'_  Once again, I apologize profusely for my rudeness, my friend."  He offered up his best smile for Artorius.

Taking in the two rooms, he was overwhelmed by the hospitality of their "captor."  Rooms more befitting of a Greek or Roman forum, as opposed to a starship, offered temptations designed to fill every need.  Steam from the spa enticed his weary body and the plentiful aromas of food set his mouth watering.  Guilt threatened to bar him from taking part in any of the pleasures set before them.  He truly did not wish to partake in such enticements when his friends were suffering on the planet below.  And yet, it would be rude, and possibly dangerous, to refuse Myrrdin's hospitality.  To Artorius, he simply replied, "I do not believe we could want for more.  Your master has been more than generous and we are quite thankful for his care."


----------



## Keia (Apr 26, 2004)

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "Donovan...Stewart.  Go to the statue."  Moving over to the door, Jeremiah looked back at Medraut.  "He can take you to safety." He doubted that they would go, but he had to give them the option.




Jeremiah was all but ignored in his attempt to get the group to safety.  It was either that or he wasn’t heard over the increasingly loud noise of the swarm.

Durant looked to the heavy animal fur curtain covering the archway and had an idea.  With his knife and adrenaline assisting the task, Durant managed to pull one of the two heavy curtains from the archway.  The fur was much heavy than Durant anticipated and he struggled with it until Stewart got beneath it as well and helped carry fur.



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> He then rushed out into the swarm, towards the steps,  yelling as loudly as possible, "Reed!  Reed! Where are you Reed!"




Stewart yelled over to Durant (who was right next to him under the furs) but was barely heard by Durant against the overwhelming buzz of the insects.  “Reed’s at the bottom of the stairs, sir!!”

Nodding, Durant and Stewart made their way down the stairs.  Surprisingly, the pair felt almost no impacts off of the furs, and none of the insects attempted to get beneath the furs or between the bottom of the furs and the ground.

As the two moved onto the stairs, a large stream of insect flowed into the room through the partially opened archway.  It almost seemed as a several foot thick rope or snake the way it coil into the air of the reception area of the building.  Peering out, Durant and Stewart made out the form of Reed . . . prone on the ground curled up and fending off the insects.  Her mouth was open in a scream, though they heard nothing.  Blood was . . . everywhere.



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> Turning to Medraut, Jeremiah tried not to let his resentment come out in his Gaelic.  "Please take them to safety."  "I will stay and help."




Standing at the doorway, Jeremiah tries to remain focused as thoughts raced though his head.  As such, he was literally bowled over by the rush of insects that poured through the now open archway.  Any further thoughts were cast aside as the insects slammed into him, taking his breath from him, and knocking him prone*.  At that moment, Jeremiah understood . . . this swarm was truly a force of nature – unable to be controlled or contained, merely avoided.

Donovan staunched his wound and tied it off with a strip of his shirt, looking up in time to see Jeremiah get knocked down . . . and the coil of the swarm that had entered the room through the opening left by Durant and Stewart. **

* - Jeremiah took seven point of damage from a slam and was knocked prone (no bites or claws).

** - Donovan still has a partial action that he can use in this round, I’ll incorporate it into the beginning of the next.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 26, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Donovan staunched his wound and tied it off with a strip of his shirt, looking up in time to see Jeremiah get knocked down . . . and the coil of the swarm that had entered the room through the opening left by Durant and Stewart.




Donovan saw the column of insects knock Grayson down.  "$%@*!!!"  His leg still hurt like hell, but Donovan picked himself up off the floor and ran over to Grayson.  He attempted to pick Grayson up, but thought better of it when he felt the stress on his hurt leg.  Donovan dragged Grayson to the giant man standing by the statue and screamed over the buzzing, "Get us the hell out of here!  I can come back for the others."


----------



## ajkar (Apr 26, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart  5?VP 14WP 2d6AD*

_On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Stewart was amazed that the two of them were not immediately overwhelmed by the insects. As they neared the prone form of Reed, Stewart stepped over to the far side of her so that Durant was on one side and he on the other, then confirmed that the fur drape covered all three. He saw that Reed was in very bad shape and proceeded to swat, stomp and kick the bugs off of her and out from underneath their protection. 

Stewart was aware of their situation but, whether Reed was alive or not, this was not the time or place to see if she was. There would be time for that later, no one gets left behind, alive or dead. He made sure he had a firm grip on the drape with one hand and used his elbow as a hook to pick Reed up under her arm. While he waited for Durant to do the same he peeked under the drape to get his bearings to go back up the steps and hopefully to safety.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 27, 2004)

MadThinker said:
			
		

> On the Street, Cobblestone Town
> P7X – 912
> 26.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.24 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

It was very difficult maneuvering with the huge curtain draped over them but with Stewart's help they made their way to Reed without much incident.  Durant had lost people in battle before and it was never pretty. However, the sight of Reed, her mouth stretched open in a scream that could not be heard and all the blood made this scene one he hoped he would not have to see ever again.  _Damn, she's lost a hell of a lot of blood!  Don't dwell on her now, just get her out of danger so Luke can do his thing._ 

As Stewart positioned himself and lifted Reed's body from one side, Durant lifted the other.  He used his free hand to hold the giant curtain over them and they made their way back the way they had come.  _F@($ this mission!  This is way too many good people getting their asses handed to 'em before we can even figure out where the hell we are or what's going on!_


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2004)

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

As Stewart and Durant worked for several seconds on clearing the insects from Reed, the dire nature of her condition became more apparent.  When the bugs were cleared, and it was time to pick her up, neither Durant nor Stewart could find someplace that didn’t have a bleeding bite or claw mark.  Chunks of flesh were missing and she was bleeding from everywhere.

“Cooommm . . . and . . . .errrrr,” Reed tried to speak through the tears, but the mess of her face and throat made it almost unintelligible.  

Finally as Durant and Stewart gave each other a signal through eye contact, they lifted her as one, holding the insects at bay with the heavy fur covering.

“ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!” Reed screamed, then simply passed out. With little effort, the duo made their way back up the stairs, holding the limp form of what was a once beautiful Lt. Chris Reed.

--------------------------------------------------

Inside the reception area of the building, the insects continued to pour through the opening.  Jeremiah translated Donovan’s orders and Medraut nodded.  With a motion from his hand, three metal rings rose up from the ground encircling them and a blinding light enveloped the trio.  When the light faded, the rings were retreating into the ground . . . and they were in another room.  

Several of the insects were also within the rings when the group could see again.  The insects appeared disoriented and Medraut made quick work of two of them, crushing their bodies in his large hands.  Donovan stabbed two with his knife killing them, but several others took flight and tried to escape their slaughter and return to the swarm.

“We must kill any insects that get down here,”  Medraut explained to Jeremiah, “Not only could they bite us . . . they could breed and even spoil the water supply.”*

* - in Gaelic
OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Apr 28, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> "The one who spoke first, Andreev, is the highest ranking member of this team."  In fact, as far as she knew, he was the only one affiliated with the American military.




“That is odd,” Myrrdin commented, “for his intonation and speech patterns are different than for your other two companions.  Do the leaders of your military come from another country or planet?”

“As for some of the legends . . . I’m interested in hearing your stories of me.  In exchange for these stories, I will impart one truth to you from any part of the stories – you get to choose.  But only one truth,”  Myrrdin smiled good-naturedly and relaxed in his chair.

“M’lord,”  Kai called to him from the console.  Myrrdin looked only mildly irritated by the interruption.  “There appears to be a distortion in the swarm near the last sighting of those on the planet.”

The viewscreen supported the Jaffa's claim.  The blackness that was the insect swarm had lightened near where Rylee's teammate last were.  Nothing on the surface was visible - sort of a charcoal grey against a pitch black . . . noticeable, but nothing significant.  But still . . .

OOC: Rylee Fallon


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003


> “Cooommm . . . and . . . .errrrr,” Reed tried to speak through the tears, but the mess of her face and throat made it almost intelligible.   “ARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!” Reed screamed, then simply passed out. With little effort, the duo made their way back up the stairs, holding the limp form of what was a once beautiful Lt. Chris Reed.



Each sound Reed made stabbed at him like a dull knife.  Unfortunately, that was nothing next to the pain Craig Durant felt when her body went limp in his arm and she fell silent.
"*"
Once they reached the top of the stairs Durant shrugged off most of the curtain to see where the others were and where they were all going.  However, no one was there.  No one.  "Son of a $i+(%!!"  He could not keep a team together on this f^(%ed up planet for anything!  He continued to move away from the open door closer to the reception area and the statue, all the while looking for signs of where everyone went as well as their gear.
"I am getting way to old for this $hi+!  Stewart, you got any ideas?"


*= a long, complex, combination of curses


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 28, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “We must kill any insects that get down here,” Medraut explained to Jeremiah, “Not only could they bite us . . . they could breed and even spoil the water supply.”




Donovan couldn't understand what the big guy was saying, but he could understand his actions.  After he knifed two of the bugs, he pulled out his rifle and trained his sights on any remaining bugs in the room.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 28, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> “That is odd,” Myrrdin commented, “for his intonation and speech patterns are different than for your other two companions. Do the leaders of your military come from another country or planet?”




"I do not think that is the case with all military leaders.  But Andreev seems to have the esteem of those in the American military."



> “As for some of the legends . . . I’m interested in hearing your stories of me. In exchange for these stories, I will impart one truth to you from any part of the stories – you get to choose. But only one truth,” Myrrdin smiled good-naturedly and relaxed in his chair.




Perhaps it was the drink, or Myrrdin's agreeable mannerisms, but Rylee found herself very comfortable in talking with him.  It almost made her forget about how uncomfortable she felt concerning being on a ship in the middle of space.

She found that she was quite interested in Myrrdin's offer to provide clarifications to the stories she had heard so often as a child.  She saw no harm in telling him a few stories.  She paused for a moment though, to try and remember what she could of the legends.  She had not heard the legends in a few years, and so she wanted to make sure that she got the details right.  She first told the tale of the events that resulted in his retiring to the forests in the first place, as that had been her father's favorite tale and she knew it best.  Then she told him a few of the legends of the role he had played in a once great kingdom.



> The viewscreen supported the Jaffa's claim. The blackness that was the insect swarm had lightened near where Rylee's teammate last were. Nothing on the surface was visible - sort of a charcoal grey against a pitch black . . . noticeable, but nothing significant. But still . . .




She paused as Kai spoke up, and turned her eyes toward the viewsceen.  It was easy to see the area in which the swarm seemed to be thinning.  She could not help but to feel a small spark of hope that their companions were indeed alive down there.  "What does that mean?"


----------



## ajkar (Apr 28, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “Cooommm . . . and . . . .errrrr,” Reed tried to speak through the tears, but the mess of her face and throat made it almost unintelligible.




Stewart felt somewhat relieved when he heard Reed trying to speak. _At least she is still breathing._ Because he now knew that Reed was still alive, he tried to be as gentle as he could and did his best to raise her as high off the ground as possible so that only her feet would be dragged as they went up the steps.

Once they were inside he looked around the room for the others. To say that he was dismayed at what he didn't see was putting it mild, "WHAT the sam ^#ll, where the frac did everyone go!" He looked to Durant.



> Originally posted by Durant
> "I am getting way to old for this $hi+! Stewart, you got any ideas?"




Stewart knew Durant was rattled now. This is the first time he saw him like this, looking to others for advice. He saw the bugs still coming through the opening, "Sir, let's get this curtain back up. Then I can see if there is anything I can do to stop Reed from bleeding to death. Hopefully the others will come back for us unless these bugs carried everyone off."

_How do we keep getting into crap like this. I don't know how we are going to accomplish anything at this rate!_


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_




			
				Carlo said:
			
		

> In a moment of compassion Loralai walked over and knelt beside Lucas "Don't feel bad Lucus, this ship is beyond anything I've even seen in theory." She said quietly, placing a gentle hand on his shoulder. "But if we want to get through all of this, an perhaps learn something in the bargin we have to hold ourselves together." She smiled shyly. "And of all of us I suspect its me that will need the most help doing that before its all over."




Lucas looked at Loralai with a faint smile.  Worry and mental exhaustion showed clearly in his face, but he made a visible effort to get a hold of himself.

"You're right, I need to pull myself together.  I'm just not used to dealing with this kind of thing."  He gestured towards the opulent room, and by extension, the spaceship itself.

"Although I guess that goes for everyone else who hasn't been abducted by aliens..."  He grined at the thought.  "I'd just be happier with a mountain or forest than rockets and laser guns.  Speaking of which, have you go any ideas as how all this stuff might work?  We didn't get laser pistols..."


----------



## Carlo (Apr 28, 2004)

Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
43 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003[/i]

     Loralai smiled again at his mention of being abducted by aliens then her pretty mouth took a more serious set as she looked around the room. "I'm not sure how all this works yet but I'd be a poor scientist if I didn't know something by the time we leave.  Hopefully I'll be able to figue out at least a few things that might help us."
     She stood and walked towards the baths. "For the moment though I think it would be a good idea to avail ourselves of our hosts hospitality and then see what kind of clothing and replacement gear we can obtain."


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 29, 2004)

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

The disorientation that had began to fade with time returned with his transportation through the rings.  Lying on the floor, he tried to push a thought past the pain, but his headache combined with a significant chest pain slowed the process.     

_Are we safe?  The buzzing isn't as loud._

The disorientation started once again to fade.  As his vision cleared, he could see Donovan pull his knife from a recently deceased bug.



> “We must kill any insects that get down here,” Medraut explained to Jeremiah, “Not only could they bite us . . . they could breed and even spoil the water supply.”*




His headache still with him, Jeremiah doesn't take the time for an  exact translation.  "Donovan...We have to kill them all."  "Kill them all, then go back for the others"

Jeremiah was glad to be safe, yet they must go back for the rest of the team.  With both Donovan and him injured, who would return?


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

As Stewart helped Durant place Reed gently on the ground, Durant was hit by a moment of inspiration.  Or so he hoped.  "Screw this getting fried or eaten by alien monster crap!  Let's see how these bastards like alien guns!"  Durant popped open the case containing the two Zats they had been issued before leaving.  He tossed one to Stewart and held his the way he had been instructed at the range.  "Ya handle it just like this."  Then to himself he muttered, "Here goes nothing..."


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 29, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

On the Street, Cobblestone Town
P7X – 912
26.36 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> His headache still with him, Jeremiah doesn't take the time for an exact translation. "Donovan...We have to kill them all." "Kill them all, then go back for the others"




Donovan was aiming at any remaining bugs when Grayson translated.  "I'm on it, Grayson.  Just try to convince your friend that he needs to get Stewart and the Commander here too.  I can cover for him."


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

_In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
26.48 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Durant illustrated the use of the Zat’nik’tel to Stewart by aiming through the curtain covering the pair and Lt. Reed and firing a pair of shots into the mass of insects in the room.  It was almost impossible to miss them . . . and he didn’t.  Dozens of insects fell at each shot.

Stewart took the momentary lull in the insect’s attack to spread the remaining hanging curtain to cover the archway entirely.  Stewart then covered with the heavy fur again and fired off a shot with the zat himself.  As with Durant’s shots, several dozen insects fell to the ground from the spreading energy of the zat into the swarm.

With the steady stream of insects entering the room cut off, and the Zat fire dealing with large numbers of insects at a single time, Durant felt that pair had a glimmer of hope in holding out against the insects.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Beneath the reception area, Donovan fired off several shots from his rifle, each hitting an individual insect.  Medraut waves his hand and beams of force emanated from a device on his hand, slamming a few insects into a nearby wall, killing them. 

“I believe that was the last of them,” Medraut explained to Jeremiah, “Let us see if your friends have returned.”

After Jeremiah explained what Medraut had said to Donovan, Jeremiah nodded to Medraut and the trio of rings appeared around them.  A light flashed from within the rings covering them, and when it faded, the rings were receded and they were in the reception area again before the statue.

Standing at the doorway, which was now covered by a curtain again, Stewart and Durant were firing white beams of energy that expanded and dropped dozens of insects at a time.  The pair were using one of the heavy furs for covering, and Lt. Reed was lying in a bloody heap beneath them.  Both noted the appearance of flash of light, the rings, and the arrival of Grayson, Donovan and the large humanoid known as Medraut.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> "I do not believe we could want for more.  Your master has been more than generous and we are quite thankful for his care."




“I understand these have been difficult times for all of you,” Artorius sympathized, “but take the opportunity to relax and refresh yourselves.  You will all need to be at your full strength to help your ‘comrades’ on the planet with the danger has passed.”

“The ladies and gentlemen are here to assist you,” Artorius added.  “Unfortunately, none of them speak your English, but they are versed in Latin, Greek, Arabic, and Gaelic.  I will remain to pass your needs to the attendants if no one here speaks any of these languages.”

When Lorelai looked about the room, there were surprisingly few items of a technological nature.  It seemed as though they had stepped backward in time to all appearances.  Modern conveniences or higher technology was most likely hidden to maintain the illusion of a roman style bath and spa.

OOC: Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> "I do not think that is the case with all military leaders.  But Andreev seems to have the esteem of those in the American military."




“I am quite curious about your military, which does not seem to be the same as the American military,” Myrrdin commented.  “However, I do not want you to think I am looking to conquer the world of the Tauri, or know for some other devious purpose, so I will not ask you to tell me of it.”

Myrrdin enjoyed the stories that Rylee had told him, and complimented her ability as a storyteller.  He told her that most of the story had some basis in fact.  He had retreated from his battle with other ‘chieftains’ for he had made some discoveries . . . some significant discoveries . . . such that it had driven him mad (at least to the other chieftains who recorded the history).



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> "What does that mean?"




“It means that some of the insects have been diverted . . . or slain,” Myrrdin replied.  “A hopeful sign for your friends on the surface, though there are several hours yet to go.”

OOC: Rylee Fallon


----------



## MadThinker (Apr 29, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
26.48 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Standing at the doorway, which was now covered by a curtain again, Stewart and Durant were firing white beams of energy that expanded and dropped dozens of insects at a time. The pair were using one of the heavy furs for covering, and Lt. Reed was lying in a bloody heap beneath them. Both noted the appearance of flash of light, the rings, and the arrival of Grayson, Donovan and the large humanoid known as Medraut.




Donovan saw Commander Durant and Stewart firing at the bugs, and he yelled to them over the buzzing.  "Commander!  Stewart!  Get over here!  This guy can take us to safety!"

Donovan saw Reed lying close to the two of them.  He shouldered his rifle and said to Grayson, "C'mon, help me get Reed over here!"


----------



## Carlo (Apr 29, 2004)

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003


“The ladies and gentlemen are here to assist you,” Artorius added.  “Unfortunately, none of them speak your English, but they are versed in Latin, Greek, Arabic, and Gaelic.  I will remain to pass your needs to the attendants if no one here speaks any of these languages.”

    Lorelai was somewhat dissapointed to note the lack of technology to explore but she took Artorius words to heart. After watching the swarm on the view screen and seeing the planet on their arrival she suspected the Jaffa was correct. And, if their host was offering the chance to clean up and rest, who was she to not take advantage of it. She was still a young woman and her body fairly screamed at her to take a bath. 
"I can speak Latin passingly well Artourius." She told the Jaffa in a pleasant tone and a winsome smile while eyeing the steaming bath. "Perhaps you could stay however and tell us more about Myrrdin and the world below us? I am most curious."

Purple = Latin


----------



## Stargate_Com (Apr 30, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
26.48 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

As Jeremiah lifts himself up, he heard Donovan's response.



> "I'm on it, Grayson. Just try to convince your friend that he needs to get Stewart and the Commander here too. I can cover for him."




"Good."  "I'll tell him."

Still a little disoriented from the fall, Jeremiah was caught off guard when Medraut uses his hand device to smash a few bugs.  

_Wow...Why did he wait this long to use that._

Before he can even ask, Jeremiah gets his answer.  

“I believe that was the last of them,” Medraut explained to Jeremiah, “Let us see if your friends have returned.”



> After Jeremiah explained what Medraut had said to Donovan, Jeremiah nodded to Medraut and the trio of rings appeared around them. A light flashed from within the rings covering them, and when it faded, the rings were receded and they were in the reception area again before the statue.




How could the situation have gotten worse since they left them?  Well, somehow it had.  Jeremiah could only stand in awe as he soaked in the terrifiying scene.  



> "C'mon, help me get Reed over here!"




Both worry and devastation come over Jeremiah's face as he realizes that the bloody heap was Reed.  "Okay"  "I'll get her left side."


----------



## ajkar (Apr 30, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*

In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
26.48 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

"Yeah! Take that m----r f----rs. And that one is for Reed!", Stewart yelled as the bugs fell from the endless blasts from the zat gun. He was amazed and enjoyed watching the countless number of bugs that fell from the zats he and Durant were wielding. _This is more like it!_

Stewart spared a quick glance down at Reed just to be sure that she was still under the curtain and seemingly protected from the bugs. As the number of bugs dwindled and Stewart was sure Durant could handle the rest, he knelt beside Reed and uncovered a bloody mess. Wincing at the sight, he immediately started to try and staunch some of the wounds by ripping off the sleeves of his shirt and tearing them into strips. 

He saw that it wasn't going to be enough and by instinct he quickly tried the tactical radio, "Donovan! Do you read me? We got Reed and she's real bad. We need you A..." _D--n it! Why can't these things work!_

Stewart was starting to panic over Reed's condition and yelled to Durant, "Sir! She needs more help than I think I can give her or if I had real medkit!" Then he turned his attention to Reed again hoping his limited first aid experience would be enough to help her hang on until Donovan came back.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 30, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> “I am quite curious about your military, which does not seem to be the same as the American military,” Myrrdin commented.




"In truth, there is not much I could tell you about it anyway.  I am no longer an active member of the military," she said with a slight shrug, not really interested in disclosing further.

Relating the stories to Myrrdin brought back a number of memories, both good and bad.  However, her own past was not something that she wanted to dwell on, so she turned all of her attention onto the details of the story.  She listened with interest as Myrrdin provided clarifications, nodding in understanding.  "That is quite interesting."



> “It means that some of the insects have been diverted . . . or slain,” Myrrdin replied. “A hopeful sign for your friends on the surface, though there are several hours yet to go.”




"I hope that they are all right," she said, her eyes searching the viewscreen for any indication that they were indeed alive and well.


----------



## kid A (Apr 30, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> “The ladies and gentlemen are here to assist you,” Artorius added. “Unfortunately, none of them speak your English, but they are versed in Latin, Greek, Arabic, and Gaelic. I will remain to pass your needs to the attendants if no one here speaks any of these languages.”




Andreev agreed with Lorelai, and spoke to Artorius with insistence.  "I also speak fluent Latin and Arabic, so I do not believe we will need your translation.  However, I am in agreement with Miss Nguyen in that it would be most beneficial to us if you would be able to stay longer and tell us more of your world and master.  You could stay now, or perhaps join us for a drink after we have refreshed ourselves."


----------



## Keia (May 1, 2004)

_In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
27 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Durant and Stewart seemed to make short work of the thousands of insects in the room.  They didn’t really kill them all . . . the insects that weren’t lying on the ground in the dozens, had flow into the farther reaches of the building down various hallways.  Any that seemed interested in taking a bite of the team were quick targets (them and several of their nearby friends) *

With the cover fire provided by Stewart and Durant, Donovan and Grayson made it to Reed’s crumpled body.  The damage was much worse the closer they got.  Large chunks of flesh were missing from her body, making Donovan’s wound look like a paper cut.  Her beautiful face had several long gashes and a part of her cheek was missing, blood flowed slowly from the numerous wounds.  

As the two attempted to move her, she opened her eyes, which rolled unseeing, and emitted a low moan.  As the two picked her up as gently as possible, she screamed and her head lolled, unconscious.

Once in hand the group moved to the large humanoid, who remained standing impassively at the larger statue of a similar person.  When the foursome arrived (and a nod from Grayson), Medraut activated the rings, returning Donovan and Grayson were they had been before.  

After a moment of rapid blinking, Durant and Stewart could make out the room. The room had glistening rough walls of a rounded room with two tunnels leading out of the room. There were no windows and the light for the room appeared to be coming from all around.

They also managed to get a better look at the alien with them.  The humanoid was quite tall and wore a fur loin cloth for its only clothes and a brass torc on its arm. It’s right hand had a metal device on it, each of his six finger tips encased in the metal, bands connecting in the palm and around the wrist, a crystal in the center of the palm.

*– Durant used 8 charges, Stewart used 7 charges.  Please add the weapons to the characters sheets (42, 43 charges remain respectively).

OOC: Out of Combat . . . Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"I'd like it to be noted that I _don't_ speak any of Latin, Greek, Arabic, or Gaelic.  If it'd been Russian, on the other hand."  Lucas smiled.  "But one of you two wouldn't mind translating for me, would you?

"Speaking of which, I don't suppose I could get a drink, could I?"  Lucas leaned back in his seat, trying to get more comfortable.  While still looking tired, most of the anxiety had (for now at least) left his face.


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
48 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> "In truth, there is not much I could tell you about it anyway.  I am no longer an active member of the military," she said with a slight shrug, not really interested in disclosing further.




“So you were a soldier in the military?” Myrrdin asked.  He smiled to himself and added, “You do not have to answer that . . .  I said that I didn’t want to know about your military, and I mean to keep my word – regardless what my subconscious thinks.”



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> "I hope that they are all right," she said, her eyes searching the viewscreen for any indication that they were indeed alive and well.




Myrrdin nodded in agreement, then appeared somewhat alarmed and ashamed of himself.  “I apologize, miss,”   Myrrdin commented.  “I only meant to keep you a moment or two . . . time passed more quickly than I thought . . . I’m certain you would like to refresh yourself and reassure your companions that may be worried about you.  Perhaps we can continue this after . . . in fact, I would like that very much.”

Myrrdin motioned the Jaffa Kai to escort Rylee to where the others were located . . . an opulent roman style bath and relaxation area.

OOC: Rylee Fallon


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
48 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> “So you were a soldier in the military?” Myrrdin asked. He smiled to himself and added, “You do not have to answer that . . . I said that I didn’t want to know about your military, and I mean to keep my word – regardless what my subconscious thinks.”




"In a manner of speaking," Rylee said after a brief pause.  She was hesitant about talking about her past; she did not want to share it with her companions and she certainly did not want to share it with an alien.  So she did not elaborate any further.



> Myrrdin nodded in agreement, then appeared somewhat alarmed and ashamed of himself. “I apologize, miss,” Myrrdin commented. “I only meant to keep you a moment or two . . . time passed more quickly than I thought . . . I’m certain you would like to refresh yourself and reassure your companions that may be worried about you. Perhaps we can continue this after . . . in fact, I would like that very much.”




"Yes, I would like to speak again later.  It has been a long time since I have been able to speak with another in the language of my homeland," she replied.  Not that she had ever expected to speak to another person in Gaelic again, and she never expected to be doing so in a situation as this.  She offered Myrrdin a small smile, before taking her leave and following Kai to where the others were.  She already felt a little more at ease... though not completely.  When they reached the bathing area, she paused, gazing at the decorations in amazement.  She had certainly not been expecting this...


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Carlo said:
			
		

> "I can speak Latin passingly well Artorius." She told the Jaffa in a pleasant tone and a winsome smile while eyeing the steaming bath. "Perhaps you could stay however and tell us more about Myrrdin and the world below us? I am most curious."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MadThinker (May 3, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
27 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> With the cover fire provided by Stewart and Durant, Donovan and Grayson made it to Reed’s crumpled body. The damage was much worse the closer they got. Large chunks of flesh were missing from her body, making Donovan’s wound look like a paper cut. Her beautiful face had several long gashes and a part of her cheek was missing, blood flowed slowly from the numerous wounds.




Donovan grimaced at the sight of Reed, and he began to think about how best to stabilize her.  Once in the room, Donovan asked Jeremiah, "Can you ask your friend if he has any kind of medical facility I can use to help Reed?"


----------



## Jarval (May 4, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Thank you."  Lucas smiles at the woman, then looks back to Artorius.  "Water's fine for now.  Probably better that I keep a clear head, at least until we know what's happened to our companions on the surface."

"Hey, Rylee, how did it go?"  He gets to his feet as Rylee enters the room.  "What did Myrrdin want?"


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
27 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

After blinking and rubbing his eyes, Durant was slowly able to make out the room around him.  Donovan was already doing what he could for Reed but she did not look good.  That was actually a real understatement and the fact that Donovan was asking for help did make matters appear any better.  "Grayson, does this guy have any healers that can help.  Donovan is gonna need more than bandages to pull her through this."

As things came into focus more while he was talking, Durant noticed that the Tok'ra he was coming to ask for help appeared to be living in an underground shelter and there had been no sign of others during all of this.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 4, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She smiled wearily at her companions as she entered the room; probably the first time any of them had seen a real smile since they'd met her.  Apparently, Rylee was feeling somewhat less cranky than usual.



> "Hey, Rylee, how did it go?" He gets to his feet as Rylee enters the room. "What did Myrrdin want?"




Slowly, she sat down on one of the chairs, wincing slightly as she did so.  She had completely forgotten to tend to her own wounds after they came through the Stargate, something that she intended to take care of in a few minutes.  "He had a few questions for me, but mostly he wanted to talk about a bunch of old legends."


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 4, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Deleted.


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 4, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
27 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

The flashes of light leveled line after line of bugs as Jeremiah once again wondered why it took so long for these weapons to emmerge.  His focus, however, soon changes to Reed mangled body.  Jeremiah was horrified.  He had never seen such carnage.  Nothing ever close.  He was afraid to touch her, but knew that he must.  His lightest touch causes her to let out a low moan as her lifeless eyes rolled back into her head.  The absolute horror of Reed's condition drowned out the danger of the insects for the time being.  They had no choice but to pick her up, and when they did, she let out a scream that shoke Jeremiah almost to the point of dropping her.  

_Oh my God.  She's not going to make it.  No, I can't think that way.  She'll make it.  She has to.  _ 

With everyone inside the rings, Jeremiah needed only to give a nod and they were back to safety.


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 4, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

In the Government Building 
P7X – 912
27 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003

Standing over Reed, Jeremiah cast a deep look of concern.  



> "Grayson, does this guy have any healers that can help. Donovan is gonna need more than bandages to pull her through this."






> "Can you ask your friend if he has any kind of medical facility I can use to help Reed?"




Still in a trance, Jeremiah slowly backs away from Reed.  "Yeah."  "I'll talk to him."   

A sigh gives Jeremiah the time to gather his strength.  He had a job to do.  He was their only communication.  Turning to his new friend, he spoke in Gaelic.  "Is there any medical facilities down here?"  "Is there somewhere, something, or someone we can take her to for help?"


----------



## Carlo (May 4, 2004)

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003[/i]

Lorelai was torn, the steaming bath looked so good but it brought up the need to disrobe in public. Not that she was that much of a prude, she had been to a few college parties after all. It was just that, well, she knew that she had not made the greatest impression on many of the party members, her life had been so different before. Before... that seemed like an eternity ago, but in any event somehow jumping naked into a bath infront of them seemed odd.  She aganonized over the problem for a long moment before finally her need for cleanliness won out. She took a deep breath and walked towards the steaming bath and began removing her gear. "God only knows when we'll get the chance to clean up again and it woudl be a shame to let all this go to waste." She said then turned to one of the attendants. "Might we be able to get our clothing cleaned or acquire replacments while we bathe?"


----------



## kid A (May 4, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "God only knows when we'll get the chance to clean up again and it woudl be a shame to let all this go to waste." She said then turned to one of the attendants. "Might we be able to get our clothing cleaned or acquire replacments while we bathe?"




Although Andreev felt more than a little guilty for trying to relax while the fate of their friends was indeterminable, he saw a certain justification in Lorelai's comment.  Despite Rylee's mendings, his feet still ached and he could use a good soak.  "I will also bathe while we have the chance.  Perhaps afterwards we will be able to discuss our situation," he offered to the others.

Just as he began walking toward the bathing area, Rylee appeared through the doorway.  Many questions popped into his head, but she seemed exhausted, so he gestured to his feet, deciding to ask only one: "Miss Fallon, should I remove these bandages before I bathe?"

In the background, he heard Lorelai ask one of the attendants a question.  He chimed in, hoping that their insistence would not make them appear ungrateful to their host.  "Indeed, might we have access to our gear, so that we may acquire clean garments?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 5, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X – 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> Just as he began walking toward the bathing area, Rylee appeared through the doorway. Many questions popped into his head, but she seemed exhausted, so he gestured to his feet, deciding to ask only one: "Miss Fallon, should I remove these bandages before I bathe?"




She looked up in time to see Lorelai disappear into the bathing room, as Andreev asked her a question.  She is quite surprised; she had prepared herself mentally for a barrage of questions from him, but the one he actually asked her was the last one she had expected.  "Ah... you can take the bandages off.  But I would avoid the hot bath, if I were you."

She bit her lower lip, and regarded her boots seriously.  She was quite surprised at the callousness displayed by some of the other members of the team.  The others were on the planet, possibly dying, and they were more concerned about taking a hot bath.  But, on the other hand, she too yearned to get cleaned up, and deep in her heart she knew that sitting around worrying was going to do nothing for their missing companions.  She sighed and shook her head.  Things were so much simpler up in the mountains.  Granted, it had also been quite lonely.  "What am I doing?  I do not understand these people," she said quietly.  The question was mostly directed at herself, but a response from Lucas would not be unwelcome.


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"I guess a bath comes a bit higher up your list of priorities if you're used to living with hot water on tap all the time."  Lucas replied to Rylee.  "Of course, they probably think we're smelly savages for not immediately diving into the tub."  He smiled, then noticed her look of pain as she moved.

"Oh, I'd forgotten you'd been hurt.  How bad is it?  I can probably get a first aid kit from Artorius if you want?"  He started for the door, then paused.  "Or they might even have some kind of super space age first-aid kit.

"Hey, Andreev?"  He called through into the bathroom.  "Can you ask one of these guys if there we could get hold of some of our gear, or if there are any medical facilities on-board?"


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_

OOC: For time concerns, I will assume that Jeremiah will translate the comments between Durant, Donovan, Stewart and Medraut.  Let me know in a post if that will not be the case.



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> Turning to his new friend, he spoke in Gaelic. "Is there any medical facilities down here?" "Is there somewhere, something, or someone we can take her to for help?"




“I am the only one in these facilities, Tauri,” Medraut responded.  “I have some tools that may aid in the healing of the female.  I would not worry, your bodies are amazingly resilient.  Come with me to the meeting room and I will help as I can.”

With that said, Medraut ambled from the room down a hallway.  Jeremiah recognized that it was the same hallway that he traveled the first time he was here.

Assuming that the team followed the large humanoid, Medraut (limping heavily) guided the four (with Reed carried between them) down several hallways into a room of the same stone as the entrance.  A long, flat table and chairs of stone are in the room as well as a raised pool of clear liquid (with stone of the same material as the walls) against one wall.  Various metal cups line the rim of the well.  

“Place her on the table and I will do what I can,”  Medraut said.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003[/i]



			
				Lorelai said:
			
		

> She said then turned to one of the attendants. "Might we be able to get our clothing cleaned or acquire replacements while we bathe?"




“Of course,”  the female attendant said, smiling pleasantly, “Robes or togas will be available – as you prefer – until your clothes are properly cleaned and returned to you.  Please follow me and we may begin your bath.”

The attendant looked to Andreev, hoping that she managed to answer his question as well. “My name is Iseult, and your comfort and relaxation are my responsibility.”

With that said, the woman in the tartan toga bowed slightly, then began walking to the room with the baths.  She paused, looking for Lorelai to follow, and added, “Screens are available should you wish you privacy from you companions . . . though that is not the custom here."

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 6, 2004)

_Somewhere over the planet
P7X - 912
44 minutes since arrival, June 3, 2003_



> "I guess a bath comes a bit higher up your list of priorities if you're used to living with hot water on tap all the time." Lucas replied to Rylee. "Of course, they probably think we're smelly savages for not immediately diving into the tub." He smiled, then noticed her look of pain as she moved.




She smiled at Lucas' words, feeling comforted by them some.  Of course, people had different priorities.  "You are right, of course.  Perhaps it would be nice to enjoy a hot bath that did not include carrying buckets of river water up a very steep hill."

She is a little surprised at Lucas' concern, but quite touched by it.  "Probably nothing worse than a few burns and broken ribs."  Then, when Lucas asked Andreev about their gear, a look of concern came over her face and she got to her feet.  Where were her weapons?


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

As they followed behind Medraut carrying Reed, Durant noticed they all tried to carry her as gently as possible.   The sad fact of the matter was that she was unconscious and could no longer feel a damn thing.  But she had been a valuable member of the team, even if just for a short while, and it was obvious she had meant something to her teammates.

"Where are the rest of the Tok'ra?"  Durant asked in English without thinking.  Or perhaps he simply expected Medraut to know English, seemed like most everyone did.  At least on Earth.  "We were sent to recruit the Tok'ra in helping us to retake the Stargate back home.  Are the rest of them nearby?"


----------



## kid A (May 6, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003[/i]



> The attendant looked to Andreev, hoping that she managed to answer his question as well. "My name is Iseult, and your comfort and relaxation are my responsibility.”




Andreev winced at Rylee's answer about his feet, but nonetheless thanked her and continued toward the bathhouse.  He would simply have to set his feet on the edge of the tub.

He felt a slight bit of confusion, as the woman, _Iseult she said her name was_, did not directly answer his question about their gear.  Lucas had requested that Andreev ask the same question, not moments after he had already inquired Iseult about it in Latin.  Turning first to nod in ascent to Lucas, he returned his gaze to the attractive woman and repeated his question, "Will our belongings be returned to us soon, so that we may have access to our equipment?"


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Will our belongings be returned to us soon, so that we may have access to our equipment?"




Andreev noticed a deep blush rise from Iseult's chest and into her face.  Looking into her eyes, he could easily see her embarassment.  "I'm sorry, m'lord . . . of course your gear will be provided to you.  I will send a runner at once."

Iseult nodded at a younger female attendant, who left the room at a fast walk.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## kid A (May 6, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Andreev noticed a deep blush rise from Iseult's chest and into her face. Looking into her eyes, he could easily see her embarassment. "I'm sorry, m'lord . . . of course your gear will be provided to you. I will send a runner at once."




Andreev watched as Iseult blushed, feeling another tinge of guilt for having needlessly embarrased the young woman.  He quickly turned to Lucas and Rylee, informing them, "Iseult has sent for our gear.  I do not know if this will include our weapons, but at the very least we will be able to change into fresh clothes."

Turning back to the attendant, he put on his most dashing smile, and did his best to reassure her.  "My dear, I meant no insult to your service.  I simply did not know if we had been permitted access to our belongings.  Please do not worry about it a moment longer."  He moved to one of the tubs and offered a request to her, "We will be needing the screens you had offered.  Where we come from, privacy is valued during such activities."


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 7, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

Medraut's word gave off a kind of confidence when he spoke of her resilience.  A confidence that gave Jeremaih some confidence himself.  Yet as he looked over the teams eyes, he felt a still strong feeling of doubt and concern.

"They are a far more advance race."  "She will be fine."

Too bad, he didn't have the confidence his words protrayed.  She was in pretty bad shape.  Even with both hands, he found it hard to hold on to her as a seemingly endless supply of blood ran down her like water.

_Medraut has to be able to heal her.  He is a Tok'ra.  They use humans as host.  They most know how to heal them._

As the enter the room, Jeremiah noticed the water.  Did it possess healing qualities?  It would explain why he he had felt better earlier.  Carefully, Jeremiah helped place her on the table.

In Gaelic, "Please save her."


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 7, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Where are the rest of the Tok'ra?"  Durant asked in English without thinking.  Or perhaps he simply expected Medraut to know English, seemed like most everyone did.  At least on Earth.  "We were sent to recruit the Tok'ra in helping us to retake the Stargate back home.  Are the rest of them nearby?"




Though obviously refering to Medraut, Jeremiah tried to field his question.  

"I have yet to see any other Tok'ra, but this is the only facility I have been too." 

He was just about to ask, when he thought of his timing.

Tentively he spoke to Durant, "Maybe, I should save the question until he is done with Reed."  "He may need to focus, and we could use some healing ourselves."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003


> Tentively he spoke to Durant, "Maybe, I should save the question until he is done with Reed." "He may need to focus, and we could use some healing ourselves."



"I could care less who or where the Tok'ra are, right now.  As long as we can save Reed and find the others."  Durant realized he was a bit sharp with Jeremiah but he really wasn't concerned at the moment.  Confident that Donovan was right on top of anything Medraut was doing, Durant took some time to examine the rooms they were in as well as a closer look at Medraut.  As screwed up as this mission had been he had to admit he was amazed that he was on the other side of the galaxy dealing with an alien being.  

No one would ever take him seriously again.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She sighed softly, feeling a bit relieved when they were informed that their gear would be brought shortly.  Then, she looked to Lucas.  "Perhaps it would be a good idea to get cleaned up some, before we try treating these wounds."  Besides, the prospect of a warm bath sounded really nice.  She hoped that at the very least it would do something to remove her nervousness about being on a spaceship.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Sounds like a good idea."  Lucas agreed affably.  "Better not to get any dressings wet.  And after the heat of that warehouse, I think I need a bath."


----------



## Carlo (May 9, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

Lorelai selected a steaming bath and began tiredly piling her belt, shoes and less reveling pieces of clothing on the floor while waiting for the servants to arrive with the priviacy screens.  "Well then." She said watching the others move to their own selected baths. "I guess our next question is how we go about finding the rest of our team when Myrrdin gives us a chance."


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

The servants arrive rather quickly with the team’s gear and surprisingly enough, their weapons as well.  It looks as though someone was in the process of cleaning all of the gear, but was stopped in mid-clean.

Moments later, four privacy screens arrive . . . along with several other servants.  Now in the room there are six male servants and eight female servants - none of them have been passed over in the looks or manners departments.  As such, both rooms are a bustle of activity.  The screens are set up in the bathing room with practiced efficiency and the team members are ushered in.  Each of the team mates have two servants escort them to the baths, male for the females, and female for the males.  The servants help to remove gear and clothing, offering to have the clothes cleaned and togas (with a tartan) are provided in the meantime (after the baths, of course).  

Surprisingly, when entering the baths, the servants make to enter them as well – to bath and massage each of you while you are here.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Donovan worked to make Reed as comfortable as possible, clearing away the tatters of her uniform stuck in the various wounds, and cleaning where he could.  Based on his assessment and experience, Reed is clinging to life on willpower alone.

Meanwhile, Medraut affixed a circular gem device onto his six fingered hand, the gem in the palm.  He closed his eyes slightly, concentrating, and passed the device over her body . . . once, twice.  He opened his eyes and looked to Durant.

“The female is almost beyond my skills to aid,”  Medraut commented with some concern,  “I may aid her but it will be quite taxing . . . and she must be conscious for it.”

As he waited for Jeremiah to translate for him, Medraut stepped to the well.  He grabbed a metal goblet from the rim and dipped it into the water.  He took a drink from it, then set it on the table to await the response.

In Donovan’s opinion, he thinks he might be able to awaken her - though with the pain alone she would surely die in moments, thereafter.

Stewart paced around the room, thinking of how to be useful.  He got his chance when he spotted an insect crawling on the ceiling enter the room.

OOC: I got an e-mail from Ajkar, who's having computer troubles.  He will be NPC'ed until Ajkar is back on track.
OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Nuke261 (May 10, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant noticed Medraut looking at him and turned to face him.  He had no idea what he had said but the fact that he walked over and took a drink did not give him a good feeling. 

_Damn._

He tried not to let the mood of the room bring him down as he looked at Jeremiah.  "What exactly did he say, Grayson?"  He moved his gaze towards Donovan knowing the bad news would weigh heavily on him as well.


----------



## kid A (May 10, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Surprisingly, when entering the baths, the servants make to enter them as well – to bath and massage each of you while you are here.




Andreev was surprised to see their weapons returned with the rest of their gear.  If nothing else, he expected that they would recieve nothing but their clothing and other, non-lethal belongings.  

And if he was surprised by the return of their weapons, Andreev was floored upon seeing Iseult enter the bath with him.  Not that she wasn't an attractive woman...  she definitely was that...  it was simply that he was not used to such service at home.  Despite her beauty, he was taken aback at her entrance, and instinctivly moved away from her and turned.

Realizing his reactions, and wishing not to embarass the woman again, he turned back in her direction.  Qucikly, he apologized, "I am sorry, my dear, it is simply that I am not used to this sort of treatment where I come from.  I do not wish for you to believe that your _service_ is not appreciated."


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 10, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

Any aggression in Durant's words was probably due to frustration, not angry, thought Jeremiah.  He had the whole team to consider.  With Reed now lying on the table, Jeremiah turned his attention to Donovan who is cleaning Reed up.  He searched for hope in Dovovan's eyes but found little to none. Maybe, Medraut's gem device would provide some results.  As Medraut held the device over her, Jeremiah also searched for hope in his eyes, yet found it was hard to read his not quite human face.



> “The female is almost beyond my skills to aid,” Medraut commented with some concern, “I may aid her but it will be quite taxing . . . and she must be conscious for it.”




What would they do?  Jeremiah knew that this would be a hard decision, and he was glad it was not his.



> "What exactly did he say, Grayson?"




Durant's words once again reminded Jeremiah that he was the translator.  Not everyone spoke Gaelic.  Quickly translating Medraut's words for Durant, Jeremiah waited for a decision.  He knew that translator was an important job, but he wished he could do more.  He hated the wait.


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Gaah!"  Lucas exclaimed, surprised as the servants made to enter the bath.  "Andreev, can you tell these people to get out of my bath, please?  I mean, where's the point in the screens if they're... No, no, _please_ could you get out...  Um, Andreev, a little help here?"


----------



## kid A (May 11, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Gaah!" Lucas exclaimed, surprised as the servants made to enter the bath. "Andreev, can you tell these people to get out of my bath, please? I mean, where's the point in the screens if they're... No, no, please could you get out... Um, Andreev, a little help here?"




Almost precisely after Andreev had begun speaking to Iseult, Lucas began asking for help!  It seemed that Iseult and her friend were not the only two attendants entering the baths.  He leaned past the screen and tried to get the attention of the two ladies entering Lucas' bath.  In his most polite manner, he offered them Lucas' tranaslation, "Ladies, please, my friend means no ill will, but he would prefer if you would let him bath alone."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 11, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She sighed softly as she stepped into the hot water.  Perhaops a bath was exactly what she needed.  It took her a moment to realize that she was not alone though, that the servants who had helped her before were getting into the water as well.  She was not embarrassed as they did so... after all, she was not as impressive in appearance as some of the other women in the room, but she certainly had nothing to be ashamed of.  Besides, she was eager to converse in Gaelic a little more.

Over the screen, she heard Lucas's exclamations, and could not help but to smile wryly.


----------



## MadThinker (May 11, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> In Donovan’s opinion, he thinks he might be able to awaken her - though with the pain alone she would surely die in moments, thereafter.




Donovan cleaned Reed up the best that he could while the giant used his crystal-hand-thing on Reed.  He listened to Grayson's translation, and he said, "I can wake her, Commander.  It's probably her best chance.  I think she's gone beyond my care, but if giant-man thinks he can save her, I'll help him as best I can.  She's gonna be hurting though, and she may not last long, so this guy better be ready to work as soon as she's awake."  

Donovan looked at Grayson and told him, "I need you to tell him that I can help him, but I'm gonna need you to translate quickly!"  He looked to Durant for his orders.


----------



## Carlo (May 11, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

Lorelai removed the last of her cloths behind the screen and slipped into the wonderful, steaming water. At the sound of another soft splash she saw the two(?) servants enter the water along with her. For a moment her body tensed but she forced herself to relax. 'Of course they were there' she though. 'How many ancient civiliztions either bathed as groups or were aided by servant?'   She did have to admit to embaresed her a bit but, when in Rome...ok, when in a huge galiec/egyption spaceship.


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Softly, a stringed musical instrument that the team had not ever heard before began playing in the bath area.  Although unfamiliar with the sound the instrument produced, the music _was_ hauntingly familiar – almost like an early rendition of a more recent song . . . though the name was at the edge of everyone’s mind.



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> In his most polite manner, he offered them Lucas' translation, "Ladies, please, my friend means no ill will, but he would prefer if you would let him bath alone."




Iseult nodded with understanding to Andreev, "I understand, some enjoy to wash themselves.  I will instruct his attendants to not bother him.  Let him know that after the bath, the attendants will be available for massage, if he requested it.”  Iseult spoke quickly in Gaelic to the attendants.  Rylee thought Iseult said something about allowing him to enjoy his own company, though there were a few words she didn’t understand.

Almost immediately the two female attendants averted their eyes from Lucas and began to exit from the bath . . . slowly.  Water dripped from their bodies, their tartan togas, wet and adhering to all of their curves.  At the last was almost out of the water, she turned back to Lucas, smiled and gave him a wink.  Towels oils and soaps were set along the edge of the bath area Lucas using.

All enjoyed a relaxing bath, the attendants that remained washed the respective person's hair and body.  Scented oils were massaged into the skin and hair.  Massages followed the bath, tension seemed to fade away.  [GM fade to Commercial]

Time passed and the quartet were refreshed and sitting in their other room, enjoying the food and drink provided [instruct if otherwise].   Each was either attired in the tartan togas provided or their somewhat dirty uniforms [again instruct what clothes].  Iseult, realizing that perhaps the team wished to converse among themselves for a while, refilled various drinks, then stepped back farther in the room.  Other attendants followed suit.  They were within a call directed at them, but the group could talk without being easily overheard.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

Stress was beginning to creep into Durant's face.  He told himself he was fine, that it was just the fact that they were relying on a translator for such a touchy ordeal.  At least the translator was one of the team and not another Tok'ra.  That helped a little,  
"Well we sure as hell aren't giving up on her!   Grayson, consider yourself part of the surgical crew.  I want you right there the whole time so there is no miscommunication.  What do you need form me and Stewart."

The hope of Reed pulling through was very important.  No matter how risky there was still a chance and that is what mattered.  If Donovan was able to pull Montoya through his mess, then hopefully Donovan and Medraut could do the same for Reed.  

_Hopefully._


----------



## MadThinker (May 12, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Well we sure as hell aren't giving up on her! Grayson, consider yourself part of the surgical crew. I want you right there the whole time so there is no miscommunication. What do you need form me and Stewart."




Donovan looked at Commander Durant.  "Yes sir.  I just need you and Stewart to stick around for now."  He turned to Grayson.  "Tell him I'm gonna wake her."  Donovan did what he could to wake Reed.


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 13, 2004)

*Jeremaih Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

Despite the fact that he was not doing the healing, Jeremiah still felt the pressure.



> "Well we sure as hell aren't giving up on her! Grayson, consider yourself part of the surgical crew. I want you right there the whole time so there is no miscommunication. What do you need form me and Stewart."





> Donovan looked at Grayson and told him, "I need you to tell him that I can help him, but I'm gonna need you to translate quickly!" He looked to Durant for his orders.




His skills with the language were not in question, not even by him.  Afterall, it was Gaelic.  His soul language for a better part of a year.  No...he did not question his knowledge of the highland tongue.  He just prayed that he would not trip over the words.  

Steadying himself, Jeremiah addresses the team first.  "Okay, I'm ready."  "I'll translate thenm as quick as you can give them". 



> "Tell him I'm gonna wake her." Donovan did what he could to wake Reed.




With his determination all but wiping out his signs of worry, Jeremiah turned to Medraut.  "He is going to wake her now, so please...do what you can as fast as you can."  "She will be in great pain".  "If you need anything from me...or any of the team...just say the word."  

After his explaination, Jeremiah found his spot, close to the action but not in the way.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> With his determination all but wiping out his signs of worry, Jeremiah turned to Medraut.  "He is going to wake her now, so please...do what you can as fast as you can."  "She will be in great pain".  "If you need anything from me...or any of the team...just say the word."




Medraut nodded in understanding, then explained, “I need to see as many of her organs working as I can in order to repair them.  When the Tauri wakes her, have her drink from the goblet there as best as she can.  I will try to dull the pain and begin the repairs when she starts.” 

_[Fast forward]_

_With a gasp, Chris Reed awoke to a world of pain.  A light appeared somewhere near her with a slight hum.  She was lying on a stone table and Donovan was talking to her.  She had no idea what was being said . . . she just wanted to scream, but nothing came out.  The coolness of metal was pressed against her lips, and she felt a cold liquid flow into her mouth – mixing with the blood that was already within.  She knew it would feel good to drink the liquid . . . she tried to swallow . . . but couldn’t.  

The light came over her face and the pain lessened . . . she wondered if she should try and go the light.  She heard strange words, and again the coolness came into her mouth.  This time she was successful, but she started shaking . . ._ 

Reed’s body thrashed on the table, and Medraut mentioned that it was the poison of the insects.  He asked that they hold her down and Durant and Stewart sprang into action.  Stewart set his just used zat on the table and grabbed hold along with Durant.  Donovan worked on trying to calm his patient and Grayson was busy trying to get her to drink.

In what seemed like hours but was most likely minutes, Reed stopped thrashing, stopped moving at all.  Anxious looks were passed between the team members until Medraut spoke

“She will live,”  Medraut commented, sounding very tired.  “I need to rest a while . . . perhaps you can tell me why you’re here while I rest.”  With that said, Medruat sank heavily into one of the large chairs.

Donovan checked her vitals and they appeared steady, though weak.  Looking at her body, much of the damage wrought by the insect had healed . . new pink skin covering the areas.  The steady rise and fall of her chest, gave indication to all that she was alive.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Nuke261 (May 14, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

_What a friggin' mess!_
Durant had a limited knowledge of healing and surgery but this was awful.  Having to hold Reed still while Medraut did, who knows what.  A quick look in Donovan's direction made it obvious he was doing everything he could for Reed as well.  He tried very hard not to pay too much attention to her body, her wounds were horrid and the smell was not pleasant either.  

Durant was beyond relieved when they were done.  Everyone seemed confident Reed was out of the woods and it was obvious that most of her wounds had already been healed.  _No wonder people were going crazy over all this Stargate stuff.  Travel and healing alone are beyond anything we could dream of!_  Medraut looked noticeably drained and Donovan didn't look much better.  Apparently, Medraut needed to rest and wanted to hear their entire tale.   That was work for Grayson since he was the only one who could talk to the giant.  So, Durant cleaned his cuts and scrapes, grabbed an M.R.E. and cleaned his weapons while that happened.  He suggested the others do the same.


----------



## MadThinker (May 14, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Donovan checked her vitals and they appeared steady, though weak. Looking at her body, much of the damage wrought by the insect had healed . . new pink skin covering the areas. The steady rise and fall of her chest, gave indication to all that she was alive.




Donovan did what he could to make Reed comfortable after the "surgery" was finished.  He was exhausted from the chase, his injury and Reed's sudden need of medical attention.  He was glad to do it, it was just tiring.

Donovan limped over to Grayson and asked him, "Tell him I said 'thanks.'  Oh, and can I get a cup of water, wherever he got it from?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 14, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Rylee sat back, feeling refreshed after the hot bath.  After getting cleaned up, she had tried to bandage her wounds properly, with Lucas's help if necessary.  If Andreev asked, she would also rebandage his feet.  

She was still concerned about their companions on the planet, but she kept remembering the disturbance among the swarm.  That had been encouraging.  She sincerely hoped that they were well.

For the moment, she was content to listen to the others as they conversed.


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Now back in his uniform, Lucas sat in one of the comfortable chairs scattered around the main room.  With Rylee's wounds now dressed, he felt at ease, having for now done all he could to help.

"So, what next?"  He asked the assembled group.  "I say that as soon as the insect swarm has cleared, we ask Myrrdin if we can return to the surface to look for Durant and the others.  If we ask nicely, he might even send a few of his troops to help us."


----------



## Carlo (May 15, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Lorelai sampled another piece of fruit from one of the elagantly crafted bowls and thought about Luacs's words.  "I agree we should go as soon as possible, but do we want to bring troops along? After all we dont really know what he's doing here and if those we seek are at odds with him."


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 18, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003[/i]

Taking the goblet in hand, Jeremiah studied the substance he thought was water.

_Looks like water, but water doesn't have that kind of healing property.  At least not on earth.  It would, however, explain how I was able to shake of my earlier injures so easily.  Of course, maybe it is just water.  Maybe, the healing device causes dehydration.  Who knows.   _ 

Jeremiah quickly relayed Medraut's instructions.  "Once you wake her, I'm suppose to give her this water."  "Medraut's orders."

Reed woke in obvious pain.  Even her disfigured mask of bites and cuts could not hide her agony.  Jeremiah wanted to provide some comfort, but he was afraid to touch her.  His slightest touch could cause more pain or even damage.  The team was also concerned.  He could see it in their eyes, especially when she started shaking.  

In what seemed like hours but was most likely minutes, Reed stopped thrashing, stopped moving at all. Anxious looks were passed between the team members until Medraut spoke



> “She will live,” Medraut commented, sounding very tired. “I need to rest a while . . . perhaps you can tell me why you’re here while I rest.” With that said, Medruat sank heavily into one of the large chairs.




"Thank you."  "Thank you."  Turning to the team, Jeremiah stated what they already had taking from his actions.  "She is going to make it." 

As Medraut plopped back into a chair, Jeremiah was at a loss for words.  Where to begin?   His block did not last long as he quickly began the tale.


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 18, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Donovan did what he could to make Reed comfortable after the "surgery" was finished. He was exhausted from the chase, his injury and Reed's sudden need of medical attention. He was glad to do it, it was just tiring.




Jeremiah drew back to his nights at the indian camps, sitting around the fire, telling stories.  For a minute, he lost his self in the moment.  All the things that had happened and all the things that were happening were gone.  He was just sitting back and enjoying the language.  



> Donovan limped over to Grayson and asked him, "Tell him I said 'thanks.' Oh, and can I get a cup of water, wherever he got it from?




Donovan's interruption brought him back to reality.  All of a sudden, his chest began to hurt again.  

"I'll ask him."  "Would it be alright if they got some water from the other room?"


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "Would it be alright if they got some water from the other room?"




Medraut nodded and pointed to the well against the far wall of the very room everyone was in.  The well was partially built into the far wall and stood about two feet from the ground.  A stone rim approximately four inches wide encircled the well.  On the rim were several metal goblets of varying size and design.

Moving over to the well, Jeremiah could see the clear liquid of the well, and could see fairly deeply into the well itself which appeared to extend down ten feet or more below the floor level.  At that point the light given by the walls of the room do not illuminate far enough down the well.

“Perhaps it would be best if I were to start,” Medraut said.  “I was contacted and told to expect several people of the Tauri.  My contact would not elaborate on what the Tauri would need from me, but I was informed that I was uniquely suited to assist in this matter.”

OOC: GM Note - Let’s bypass the translating for now and assume that Jeremiah is handling it.  At this stage of the story there will be a bit of dialogue and translating everything with slow the game needlessly.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 18, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She looked thoughtfully at Lorelai and Lucas, considering her words.  "With or without guards, I think its important that we get to the planet as soon as possible.  I hope that they are well, but what will the plan be if they are not?"


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 19, 2004)

*jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003[/i]

In all the commotion with Reed, Jeremiah had failed to notice the well.  Walking over to it, Jeremiah peered down into the hole in hopes of decifering the mystery of the water.  It looked like a typical well.

Taking the goblet from the ledge, he motioned the others th follow.  "Drink up guys."

Dipping the goblet down into the water, he brought it up for a cool, refreshing drink.  

_I wonder if this water can heal people._

Jeremiah was just about to ask when Medraut began to speak.  He would have to ask later.  



> “Perhaps it would be best if I were to start,” Medraut said. “I was contacted and told to expect several people of the Tauri. My contact would not elaborate on what the Tauri would need from me, but I was informed that I was uniquely suited to assist in this matter.”




Translating the words for the team, Jeremiah felt disappointed that they had to return to the mission.  He had so many more questions.  Yet, reason prevailed over passion as he remembered the importance of the mission.

Turning to Durant, "Would you like to explain the details of our mission."  "I can translate."

Waiting for Durant's reply, Jeremiah wondered why Medraut was uniquely suited for their problem.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 20, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

"Sure Grayson.  Tell him why we're here and see what he can do for us.  Not that I'm not grateful for his assistance but we don't seem to be accomplishing much else."  

Durant finished cleaning his weapon before walking over to help himself to some water.  Seeing how ragged the rest of the team was it dawned on him that Grayson was probably not used to this kind of pressure in any form.  As he neared him he stopped.

"This has not been a typical day for any of us.  But you're doing a hell of job Jeremiah.  Nice work."  There was no negativity in his words and he made a point to look Jeremiah directly in the eyes so that he understood how much the words meant.  He then continued to the well to drink.


----------



## MadThinker (May 20, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

He continued cleaning his weapons, sitting near Durant and sharing supplies.  He did not seem to pay attention to any of the others, lost in a world of his own.  When he was complete, he cleaned up his area and walked to the fountain where he refilled his canteens.  Once that was done, he finally sat and drank from one of the provided cups and then walked over to check on Reed.


----------



## Jarval (May 20, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"If we've got wounded, we can either treat them ourselves, or ask Myrrdin to help us with any serious cases.  If we haven't got any wounded..."  Lucas' implication here was quite clear.  "... then really it's up to Andreev what we do next.

"As for the troops, we might need them if we have to move several wounded people.  But again, the decision is Andreev's."


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 20, 2004)

*jeremaih grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Less than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Sure Grayson.  Tell him why we're here and see what he can do for us.  Not that I'm not grateful for his assistance but we don't seem to be accomplishing much else."




"I'll see what he says."

Though dissapointed by the subject matter, Jeremiah was happy to have a conversation in the new language.  He could learn so much more from hearing the language spoken.  

_This language is basically Gaelic, yet there are some small differences.  I wish I had more time to find them._

This adventure had given him more than he had bargained for, but it was moments like this that he lost his regrets.  The possiblities the stargate opened had Jeremiah excited from day one.  So many ancient languages to explore and study.  It was amazing.  Just a short time ago, he had been searching for the root language of earth.  Now, he could find the root language of the galaxy.

Jeremaih told Medraut the details of their mission.  He made sure not to leave out any details, including the story of how they got to him.  As he neared the end of his story, he told of how he had meet with Durant on the surface.  That is when it hit him.  What about the rest of the team?  With the bugs and injuries, he had forgotten that the rest of the team was missing.  

"Durant.  What about the rest of the team?"

"Have you seen any more Tauri, besides us?"


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_

The water was surprisingly cool and refreshing, though it didn’t seem to have any healing properties that anyone noticed.  Donovan noticed this more than anyone, as his thigh still was in decent pain from the insect bite.

Jeremiah spent some time explaining the teams situation to Medraut . . . 



			
				GM Recap!! said:
			
		

> Jeremiah explained that the Stargate on the Tauri world had been compromised.  No one was certain what happened – or if there were actually compromised or if it was a foothold situation.  People from the base were sent to various individuals and tried to kill them.  If they were unsuccessful, they had no idea what happened or where they were.  The most recent planet that had a team had returned from before all heck broke loose was PX7-734, and Jeremiah showed him the coordinates.  This team was assembled to seek help from their allies, notably the Tok’ra and this was the location they were sent.




Medraut said, “I have seen none of the Tauri since arriving on this planet some time ago.” 

Medraut paled noticeably when he saw the coordinates of the planet.  When questioned on where the coordinates had come from, Jeremiah had to check his PDA for the results.  The information had apparently come from an ancient text on earth, those symbols were the only symbols related to the Stargate that was found.

Medraut paused for several minutes, deep in thought, then asked, “Have any of you heard of . . . the Old Ones?”

OOC: *Remember - Feel free to ask you own questions without regard to language and I will assume Jeremiah translates- things will go much quicker this way.*   Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart.


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 22, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

His answer was dissappointing yet not surprising.  If he had met up with the rest of the team, they would of been here.  Or at the very least, he would of mentioned it.



> Medraut paled noticeably when he saw the coordinates of the planet. When questioned on where the coordinates had come from, Jeremiah had to check his PDA for the results. The information had apparently come from an ancient text on earth, those symbols were the only symbols related to the Stargate that was found.




The look on Medraut's face gave Jeremiah some concern.

_What could put a scare into a giant like Medraut.  He was superior in both strength and intelligence.  What had they unleashed?_



> Medraut paused for several minutes, deep in thought, then asked, “Have any of you heard of . . . the Old Ones?”




Puzzled by his reference, Jeremiah searches his memory will he translates for the others.  Maybe, they had heard of them.  "What have we gotten ourselves into?"


----------



## kid A (May 24, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "As for the troops, we might need them if we have to move several wounded people. But again, the decision is Andreev's."




His muscles soothed from the warm bath and massage, Andreev donned fresh clothes from his seabag before approaching the table where his team was seated.  They all looked more than a little refreshed, but the weight of guilt seemed to be wearing on all of them, not just himself.  Their friends were stranded below, and here they were sitting around with not much else to do but... relax.

He sat down next to Rylee and asked her quietly if his feet should be rebandaged.  He listened to the others' concerns and opinions before voicing his reply.  "I believe that our main priority now should be to return planetside and search for our comrades.  I do not believe that Myrrdin will allow us to go free below without some type of escort, however I also could be mistaken about this.  I do not know his intentions toward us, and he has been a gracious host as opposed to the captor we initially feared.  Perhaps Miss Fallon can provide some additional insight into our present benefactor."  He glanced at her, indicating that he was not quite finished yet.  "As far as our friends, I believe that we should concern ourselves with finding them first.  I cannot make a decision now based on information that is not available to me, therefore we shall cross that bridge as we come to it."  Finally, he looked again to Rylee, "What is he like, this Myrrdin fellow?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Upon seeing Andreev emerge from the bath, she wordlessly got to her feet and retrieved her medical kit, already anticipating that he needed his feet bandaged one more.  She figured it was best to keep his feet covered with something, since he did not have any shoes.

She nodded slightly at Andreev's words, for once very glad that he was the one in charge and making decisions, not her.  She is not surprised when he asked her about Myrrdin, having figured this line of questioning would come up eventually.

"He seemed kind enough.  When I spoke with him, he asked a few questions about Earth, but seemed more interested in some old stories."  She shrugged slightly.


----------



## Carlo (May 25, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

"Did he give you any ideas as to why he might be interested in us?" Lorelai asked opening up her lap top and beginning to check to see if anything had been tampered with. "He seems to have gone to a fair amount of trouble to bring us to his ship. I mean, why rescue us at all, you would think a small group of...t'auri...like us would be of little or no interest to someone like him."


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Maybe he just doesn't get enough visitors?"  Lucas suggested, then pulled a face.  "No, that doesn't sound likely even to me.  If he's heard of Earth, he might be interested in finding out more.  Or he could just question anyone who comes through the Stargate.  Given the insects, he's doing them a favour by taking them off-world."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 25, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Well..." she paused, thinking.  "From what Myrrdin has told me, he spent some time on Earth, though it was a very long time ago.  So he might be interested in what is going on there now."  That was purely speculation, of course.  She had no idea of Myrrdin's motives.  

Seeing Lorelai turning on her computer, she shifts in her seat slightly to see what she was doing.  This was the first time she had ever seen a computer that small.  What could it possibly be used for?


----------



## Nuke261 (May 25, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

"The Old Ones?  No, I don't remember hearing anything about them in our briefing.  Andreev might of caught something, if it was brought up."  His thoughts drifted briefly to his missing teammates.  They would have to find them later, now they had to attend to business.  

Durant made his way to a table and sat on it,  listening to the story that Jeremiah passed on.  "What we need to know is where are the rest of the Tok'ra and are they going to help us."  He took another drink of his water, it was surprisingly refreshing.  "We have a situation back on Earth that could compromise every world with a Stargate and we need assistance in doing it.  Do the Tok'ra know what's going on or are we the bearers of bad news."

Durant was becoming less and less happy with events.   Actually he was having a hard time thinking of any part of this operation that had gone right or even well.  It was never easy waiting for someone to translate your conversation and even worse when it didn't seem to go very far.


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> Puzzled by his reference, Jeremiah searches his memory will he translates for the others.  Maybe, they had heard of them.  "What have we gotten ourselves into?"




Jeremiah was blindly translating for Durant and the others as his mind worked through the question he had said aloud.  The only reference to the ‘Old Ones’ was something silly . . . something from H. P. Lovecraft – primordial gods locked away before the dawn of time . . .



> From the dark stars They came ere man was born, unseen and loathsome They descended to primal earth. Beneath the oceans They brooded while ages past, till seas gave up the land, whereupon They swarmed forth in Their multitudes and darkness ruled the Earth.  At the frozen Poles They raised mighty cities, and upon high places the temples of Those whom nature owns not and the Gods have cursed.  And the spawn of the Old Ones covered the Earth, and Their children endureth throughout the ages.




That was all that Jeremiah could remember on the subject at the moment . . . that, and the name *Cthulhu*.



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "The Old Ones?  No, I don't remember hearing anything about them in our briefing.  Andreev might of caught something, if it was brought up."  His thoughts drifted briefly to his missing teammates.  They would have to find them later, now they had to attend to business.
> 
> Durant made his way to a table and sat on it,  listening to the story that Jeremiah passed on.  "What we need to know is where are the rest of the Tok'ra and are they going to help us."  He took another drink of his water, it was surprisingly refreshing.  "We have a situation back on Earth that could compromise every world with a Stargate and we need assistance in doing it.  Do the Tok'ra know what's going on or are we the bearers of bad news."




“Let me answer your last questions, first, commander,”  Medraut explained.  “I do not know where the ‘rest’ of the To’kra are? We fight the goa’uld and are spies and infiltrators – we do not have an army at our disposal . . . we are few.  What we do have is knowledge of the cosmos from before your civilization had even flourished.  ‘Are the To’kra going to help?’ . . . I would think the answer is apparent – have I not helped already?"

"Tell me more of what happened and I will see what information I can provide that would assist you.  And finally, the To’kra had no idea you had accessed the gate to R'lyeh, this PX7-734 that you speak of.  You are not the bearer of bad news – you are the bearer of the apocalypse.”

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Nuke261 (May 26, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003


> “Let me answer your last questions, first, commander,” Medraut explained. “I do not know where the ‘rest’ of the To’kra are? We fight the goa’uld and are spies and infiltrators – we do not have an army at our disposal . . . we are few. What we do have is knowledge of the cosmos from before your civilization had even flourished. ‘Are the To’kra going to help?’ . . . I would think the answer is apparent – have I not helped already?"
> "Tell me more of what happened and I will see what information I can provide that would assist you. And finally, the To’kra had no idea you had accessed the gate to R'lyeh, this PX7-734 that you speak of. You are not the bearer of bad news – you are the bearer of the apocalypse.”




The Apocalypse???!!!
"Hold on here, buddy!  I don't think we understand each other.  We're fighting these Goa'uld, too.  Somehow they've infiltrated and taken over our primary Stargate program, back home on our 'primitive' Earth.  We were sent to enlist the aid of the Tok'ra in eliminating this problem.  If you're saying your asset is knowledge, that's great.  Tell us what to do and how to do it.  Since you have all this info of the cosmos, I'm sure it will be no problem for ya."   He was slightly concerned that Jeremiah had not kept up with the translation as well as it had seemed.  This just kept getting worse.  _Medraut had nothing to offer but man-eating bugs and lots of tribal stories.  None of that was going to help._

"As far as us bearing the Apocalypse, hell, we can't seem to fight off lava-lizards or piranha-flies, what do you think we're gonna do about the end of everything."

Durant wondered for a moment,  _If he really was talking about everything ending, did that include Earth!_  Suddenlly, Durant caught on to what Medraut was saying!  "You know the world this all started on?  Do you know what happened or how we can stop it!"


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Well..." she paused, thinking. "From what Myrrdin has told me, he spent some time on Earth, though it was a very long time ago. So he might be interested in what is going on there now." That was purely speculation, of course. She had no idea of Myrrdin's motives.




Rylee's last comment had piqued Andreev's interest.  The information, accompanied by Lorelai and Lucas' questions caused him to be quite suspicious of Myrrdin's intentions toward his small group.  _When had he been on Earth, and what were his purposes there, I wonder?  Would his newfound interest in Earth reveal a desire to conquer it?_  He turned to Rylee, voicing his questions, "Myrrdin has spent time on Earth?  What can you tell us about his time on Earth?  Just how old is he?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 26, 2004)

> Rylee's last comment had piqued Andreev's interest. The information, accompanied by Lorelai and Lucas' questions caused him to be quite suspicious of Myrrdin's intentions toward his small group. When had he been on Earth, and what were his purposes there, I wonder? Would his newfound interest in Earth reveal a desire to conquer it? He turned to Rylee, voicing his questions, "Myrrdin has spent time on Earth? What can you tell us about his time on Earth? Just how old is he?"




"Myrrdin claims to be a figure in some stories that were popular in my homeland.  Perhaps you might have heard something of them?  His name might be different, like Merlin, or something like that."  She paused then, a thoughtful look upon her face.  "I am not sure exactly how old he is.  Even in the stories that I had heard, he was already quite old."


----------



## kid A (May 26, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*



> "Myrrdin claims to be a figure in some stories that were popular in my homeland. Perhaps you might have heard something of them? His name might be different, like Merlin, or something like that." She paused then, a thoughtful look upon her face. "I am not sure exactly how old he is. Even in the stories that I had heard, he was already quite old."




He had not heard any stories of Myrrdin, but the name Merlin definitely rang a bell.  "_'Merlin?'_  He reminds me more of King Arthur than of Merlin."  Andreev thought for a moment.  This information did not exactly offer up any insight into Myrrdins goals.  He had hoped Rylee had gleaned more information from their...  host...  than this.  However, Myrrdin did not appear to be very forthcoming either, so why would he expect Rylee to be able to get any more information.  Looking at her though, he remembered that Myrrdin seemed to think of himself as a charmer, and that he had hoped Rylee might use that to her advantage.  

"I think it best we propose to him that we return to the planet surface alone.  Based on what we do know, I would prefer this option to travelling with Myrrdin's troops.  However, even if we are permitted to go alone, we must keep in mind that Myrrdin obviously possesses the means to observe us at his will."


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 27, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003

The only reference Jeremiah could come up with was silly.  This could not be what he is talking about.  Could it?  



> From the dark stars They came ere man was born, unseen and loathsome They descended to primal earth. Beneath the oceans They brooded while ages past, till seas gave up the land, whereupon They swarmed forth in Their multitudes and darkness ruled the Earth. At the frozen Poles They raised mighty cities, and upon high places the temples of Those whom nature owns not and the Gods have cursed. And the spawn of the Old Ones covered the Earth, and Their children endureth throughout the ages.




_Had H.P. Lovecraft somehow known about the 'Old ones'?  Where his descriptions of them accurate?  It couldn't be.  Could it?_

Jeremiah starianed his mind to find a lost memeory.  Something...some kind of fault...or weakness.  Yet as Medraut began to talk, he had only found a name, 'Cthulhu'.  His translating now toke his mind as he decided to search for more memories later.  Medraut's answer again was not reassuring, yet he did offer to help.  And from the sounds of it, they would need it.  

His translation was flawless.  Word for word.  In fact, the only word he tripped up on was 'apocalypse'.  And this had nothing to do with translating.

As Medraut wrapped up, Jeremaih decided to test his hunch.  "I will tell you everything I know."  "But first I must ask, does the name 'Cthulhu' have anything to do with these 'Old Ones'?


----------



## Stargate_Com (May 27, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
More than an hour since arrival, June 3, 2003



> The Apocalypse???!!!
> "Hold on here, buddy!  I don't think we understand each other.  We're fighting these Goa'uld, too.  Somehow they've infiltrated and taken over our primary Stargate program, back home on our 'primitive' Earth.  We were sent to enlist the aid of the Tok'ra in eliminating this problem.  If you're saying your asset is knowledge, that's great.  Tell us what to do and how to do it.  Since you have all this info of the cosmos, I'm sure it will be no problem for ya."   He was slightly concerned that Jeremiah had not kept up with the translation as well as it had seemed.  This just kept getting worse.  _Medraut had nothing to offer but man-eating bugs and lots of tribal stories.  None of that was going to help._
> 
> "As far as us bearing the Apocalypse, hell, we can't seem to fight off lava-lizards or piranha-flies, what do you think we're gonna do about the end of everything."




Jeremiah was careful to translate.  Though he did agree with some of what he was saying, he didn't want to offend Medraut.  He did his best to sugar-coat his translation to Medraut, but this toke time.   And Durant seemed to know he was falling behind.  Jeremiah wanted to be angry at his demanding and arrogant attitude, but it was just fustration.  Afterall, everything seemed to be going wrong.  



> Durant wondered for a moment,  _If he really was talking about everything ending, did that include Earth!_  Suddenlly, Durant caught on to what Medraut was saying!  "You know the world this all started on?  Do you know what happened or how we can stop it!"




After what seemed like a realization, Durant seemed to calm down allowing Jeremiah to translate freely.


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_




			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "I think it best we propose to him that we return to the planet surface alone.  Based on what we do know, I would prefer this option to travelling with Myrrdin's troops.  However, even if we are permitted to go alone, we must keep in mind that Myrrdin obviously possesses the means to observe us at his will."



"Yes, that view we got in the throne room was rather impressive, wasn't it?  Beats satellites, that's for sure.  I wonder if it can get sound..."  Lucas mused.  "Anyway, I'm ready to go as soon as we can.  The sooner we can find out what's happened to the others, the better."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 28, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"I am also ready to go as soon as possible, ut Myrrdin made it quite clear that he was going to wait a few hours before letting us go down there.  We should rest until then," Rylee said at last.  The events of the day were wearing upon her.  Though she hated the idea of sleeping while their companions were stuck dealing with the bugs, being exhausted would not help them either.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "But first I must ask, does the name 'Cthulhu' have anything to do with these 'Old Ones'?[/COLOR]




Medraut nodded his head in the affirmative, looking to Jeremiah to continue . . . 



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> Suddenly, Durant caught on to what Medraut was saying!  "You know the world this all started on?  Do you know what happened or how we can stop it!"




“Yes, I know of which world this all started on,”  Medraut replied.  “From the descriptions of the surroundings and terrain, plus what has happened at your base since your return, R'lyeh is the world this started on.  The team that traveled there, unwittingly released minions of the Old Ones . . . at least we can only hope they were minions.  The Old Ones were/are much more powerful than any Goa’uld, even Ra at his height.  It took the combined might of the four great races to lock the Old Ones on R'lyeh.  The event almost wiped one of the great races from existence, and caused another to retire from this galaxy entirely.  A third took a vow of passivity, leaving only the remaining great race to tend to this part of the galaxy.  Time passed and the vacuum of power was filled . . . by the goa’uld. . . .”

Medraut was interrupted by a groan from Lt. Reed, after which she managed, “Commander?”

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

The foursome continued their conversations for a few more minutes before they heard a sharp clapping sound from beyond the arch of their room.  Looking around the servants at the edges of the room looked more wary (much like someone does when their boss comes in the room).

"Perhaps you are ready to continue our conversations," Artorius called from the hallway.  "I am currently available for questions.  If you would prefer, I can escort you to Myrrdin, and we both can answer any questions you may have."

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (May 28, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

_This is not good._
Durant was trying to accept everything Medraut was telling them.  _If this was even half true, they (and by they he meant the entire planet, Earth) were in for a LOT more than they bargained for.  How the hell were they going to stop these things on their own?  Medraut better have some damn good ideas._  Craig Durant had lived his life keeping his country safe from outside forces, there was no way he was going to roll over and quit now that the stakes had gone up.  Before he could ask any more questions, Reed muttered his name.  They were on a first name basis, he called her Chris and she called him Commander.  He rushed to her, being careful not to actually bump her and aggravate any unhealed wounds.  "I'm right here, everything's all right.  What do you want?"


----------



## Stargate_Com (Jun 1, 2004)

*Jeremaih Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Medraut's nod gave life to something he thought was purely fantasy. _ How could it be!? _  He could only assume that the story of the 'Old Ones' was brought to earth by one of the great races..or possibly even the Gou'ald.  The story was probably pasted down generation after generation until H.P. Lovecraft wrote it down.  Lovecraft probably never imaged that this story could be true.  

His excitement overpowered him as he tried to hold back a smile.  Just the thought of a story that old gave him addition hope of finding his root language.  _It had probably been translated dozens of times before it found it's way to English. _ As the possible implications of the story and the stargate raced through Jeremiah's head, Medraut began to talk.



> “Yes, I know of which world this all started on,” Medraut replied. “From the descriptions of the surroundings and terrain, plus what has happened at your base since your return, R'lyeh is the world this started on. The team that traveled there, unwittingly released minions of the Old Ones . . . at least we can only hope they were minions. The Old Ones were/are much more powerful than any Goa’uld, even Ra at his height. It took the combined might of the four great races to lock the Old Ones on R'lyeh. The event almost wiped one of the great races from existence, and caused another to retire from this galaxy entirely. A third took a vow of passivity, leaving only the remaining great race to tend to this part of the galaxy. Time passed and the vacuum of power was filled . . . by the goa’uld. .




Jeremiah's excitement once again got the better of him as he blutted out the first question that came to his head.  "How do we contact the race responsible for this part of the galaxy?"  After all, it made sense that if they toke care of them once, they could do it again.  Besides, he wouldn't miss a chance to talk to another race, especially one this old.

Jeremaih's excitement continued to allow his mind to race.  He felt as though he was living an ancient greek or egyptian myth.  In fact, he would of continued to drift if it weren't for Lt. Reed's moan.  _Thank God she is okay._


----------



## MadThinker (Jun 1, 2004)

*Lt.Luthor Donovan*



> Medraut was interrupted by a groan from Lt. Reed, after which she managed, “Commander?”




Donovan began to check his own wounds while the Grayson translated the giant's words.  He was doing his best to heal his own leg when he heard Lt. Reed's voice.  Donovan got to his feet as quickly as he could and hobbled over to Reed.  "How are you feeling, Reed?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 2, 2004)

> "Perhaps you are ready to continue our conversations," Artorius called from the hallway. "I am currently available for questions. If you would prefer, I can escort you to Myrrdin, and we both can answer any questions you may have."





Upon hearing Artorious' voice, Rylee smiled despite herself, and sat up a little straighter.  He seemed like a very nice gentleman, and the fact that he was easy on the eyes definitely helped.  Besides, she was curious to find out if he had any role in the stories that she had learned as a child.  She looked to Andreev, wondering if their meeting was finished.


----------



## kid A (Jun 2, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Perhaps you are ready to continue our conversations," Artorius called from the hallway. "I am currently available for questions. If you would prefer, I can escort you to Myrrdin, and we both can answer any questions you may have."




As he heard Artorius enter the room, Andreev turned to greet the fellow.  As he was about to speak, however, Andreev realized that he had not recieved the footwear Myrrdin had offered upon their arrival onboard the vessel.  He couldn't very well wander the halls of this ship without footwear for much longer than he already had.  Before he went to greet Artorius, he scanned the room quickly for Isuelt.  "My dear, I was hoping that you may be able to locate something for me to wear on my feet.  As you can see, I am without any kind of footwear, and Myrrdin had offered that he might supply me with a spare set."


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "I'm right here, everything's all right.  What do you want?"




“How about a big-a$$ can of bug spray, sir?” Reed asked weakly.  She smiled thinly, then added, “Something to drink . . .”



			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> "How are you feeling, Reed?"




“I don’t know . . . there isn’t any pain,” Reed said with her eyes widened in a slight panic that she seemed to be holding under control.  “I don’t know if that’s good or bad . . . I feel really weak.”

Donovan took the opportunity to look Reed over.  Both he and commander noticed at the same time that her face, though it still had her drying blood on it, was mostly healed.  Looking through the tatters of her uniform, Donovan noted a similar situation all over her body – her wounds had mostly healed.  In his opinion, she had gone from death row to just observation in a matter of perhaps ten minutes.

With Grayson translating, Medraut informed the others, “Weakness is to be expected – nourishment and liquids will replenish the loss quickly.  I am sufficiently recovered to work on the Tauri’s leg now.”

Medraut indicated Donovan’s leg with the end of his conversation.  Medraut looked proud as Donovan inspected Reed and noted her improvement.



			
				Grayson said:
			
		

> "How do we contact the race responsible for this part of the galaxy?"




“They will not help you in this dilemma,”  Medraut replied, “They would more likely raze your planet to eliminate the risk of further infestation should they become aware of what happened.  What you need is information, which I will provide, and some equipment – of which you will need to recover.”

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> "My dear, I was hoping that you may be able to locate something for me to wear on my feet.  As you can see, I am without any kind of footwear, and Myrrdin had offered that he might supply me with a spare set."




Iseult nodded her beautiful head to Andreev’s request (and even blushed slightly), then translated to the other female who had attended to Andreev in the baths.  The woman darted out of the room.

Artorius entered the recreation room and smiled at everyone, noting that everyone appeared to have cleaned up and changed clothes from the scorched items they arrived in.  “Is there anything else you require?” Artorius asked.  Rylee noticed that Artorius stood somewhat stiffly, as though he were still on duty.

OOC: Still need to know what everyone is wearing here (toga provided or semi-dirty uniform).  Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

A great pressure seemed to be lifted from Durant's shoulders while speaking with Reed.  She looked remarkably better and he honestly could not believe she was speaking so well already.  He looked up to ask Stewart to get her some water and noticed he was already digging through packs for an M.R.E.   Making sure to smile so that Reed knew he was sincere he looked down at her.  "We got the bug problem under control, L-T.  The only ting we have been worried about for the last half hour is your recovery and from the looks of things it is gonna be just fine.  Our alien friend here really helped you out.  He may actually be good for something."  


After hearing Jeremiah's explanation of Medraut's offer of help, Durant let out a small sigh and rolled his eyes.  He walked over closer to Jeremiah and Medraut.  "This mission is turning into a frigging quest.  All right, let's get the info he has for us and find out what and where this equipment is so we can get started."

As they continued  to get better and reorganized for the next leg of their journey, Durant could not help but  think about the rest of his team.  They had encountered no signs of where they could be and he had tried not to think about the idea that they could have been in one of those buildings when the swarm attacked.   No. he refused to believe that.  If something had happened to Andreev and the others he would have known.  He just hoped the two groups would find each other.

"Jeremiah, ask Big Ben here if there is another Stargate on the planet.  Maybe they have two like we do and the rest of the group came through the other one."


----------



## Carlo (Jun 7, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003


"Require?" Lorelai asked from her seat where she was intently engaged in running diagnostics on her precious computer. "Require is perhaps the wrong approach. I would say 'request' is a better word." She looked up from her screen and smiled winsomly at the Jaffa. "Perhaps you would sit with us and tell us more about yourself and your lord? As both a woman and a scientist I am insanely curious about all of this."


----------



## kid A (Jun 7, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

After Iseult had left the room, Andreev walked back to the tables and sat as Lorelai made her request.  To be certain, there was much that they could learn from Artorius, about this planet, Myrrdin himself, the ship...  his mind wandered once again to the vastness and enormity of the vessel upon which they were...  guests.  Up until this point, he could not argue that they had been treated very graciously, despite their hasty and uncertain arrival.  Perhaps, if time permitted, Artorius could provide a tour of the ship.  This was, in fact, his area of expertise, and he would love nothing more than to see the inner workings of such a spacecraft.  

"Artorius, how much time do you expect for the...  insects...  to leave?  Time permitting, I was hoping I might have something of a tour of your vessel?  Our planet has no such spacecraft on this scale, and I am most interested in the engineering and mechanics of the ship."


----------



## Stargate_Com (Jun 9, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

The words that came from Reed's mouth were perhaps the most beatiful words he had heard thus far.  Jeremiah had never seen anyone die and to see her recover from such wounds gave him renewed confidence in Medraut.  

_She was half eaten by those insects, yet she recovered...and quite quickly.  Besides that, she seemed to have no pain.  _ 



> With Grayson translating, Medraut informed the others, “Weakness is to be expected – nourishment and liquids will replenish the loss quickly. I am sufficiently recovered to work on the Tauri’s leg now.”






> “They will not help you in this dilemma,” Medraut replied, “They would more likely raze your planet to eliminate the risk of further infestation should they become aware of what happened. What you need is information, which I will provide, and some equipment – of which you will need to recover.”




_That doesn't sound like protection._  Jeremiah found it hard to believe that such an advance race would resort to elimination as a means of control.  _I guess that showed they extend of the danger they had unleashed._  Yet?  "If they could destroy a planet, why not destroy the planet that they are on?"  The questions continued as if Jeremiah was unable to have a nonverbal thought.  "Did they set up protection for their home world?  If so, how long do we have before Earth meets the same fate?"


----------



## Stargate_Com (Jun 9, 2004)

*Jeremaih Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Jeremiah, ask Big Ben here if there is another Stargate on the planet.  Maybe they have two like we do and the rest of the group came through the other one."




Jeremiah could not help but give a chucle to the commander's analogy.  Yet, one look at Medraut gave him back his composer.  Translating the commander's question, Jeremaih left out the 'Big Ben' part.  He just figured there would be to much explaination to follow. Two stargates?  Jeremiah had to admit that he was impressed with the commander's question.  It would explain the seperation.  But Jeremiah also had to admit, his knowlege of the stargate was quite limited.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant was definitely returning to tactical mode.  

"Jeremiah, do you have a notebook or something?  I want you to write as much of this down as you can in case we need to check it later."  After that Durant helped himself to some more water and checked to make sure Stewart was holding up okay.  While Medraut was treating Donovan, Durant gave Donovan a dirty look to let him know he should have treated his injury before now.  _That kid is always to worried about everyone else, he can't help anyone if he goes down._  Finally, Durant walked back over to Jeremiah and Medraut to see what else they had turned up.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Jun 11, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Durant was definitely returning to tactical mode.
> 
> "Jeremiah, do you have a notebook or something?  I want you to write as much of this down as you can in case we need to check it later." .....



In all the hurrying and confusion, Jeremiah had forgotten to record any of this.  This was not like him, but then again running away from giant bugs and negoiating with fire salamanders was not like him.  

"I'm on it."

Pulling out his camera and notebook, he was glad to be back in his element.  Plus, he could final get a look at some of the things that he had missed.  So, Jeremiah went to work recording everything of interest, past and present.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 14, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Rylee regarded Lorelai as she spoke to Artorious.  Judging by the smile that the other girl gave him, she was probably interested in him as well.  She smiled wryly to herself at the thought, and listened as Andreev spoke with Artorius.  She too had a few questions for him, but they could wait until after their leader was done.  Though, from the looks of it, he was still on duty.  Perhaps her questions would have to wait.


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "We got the bug problem under control, L-T.  The only thing we have been worried about for the last half hour is your recovery and from the looks of things it is gonna be just fine.  Our alien friend here really helped you out.  He may actually be good for something."




“Good to hear it, sir,” Lt. Reed replied.  She was somewhat unsteady in both voice and movements, but was clearly improving with each passing minute.  Some more water and a power bar went a long way toward improving her disposition as well.

Meanwhile, as he answered questions, Medraut worked on Donovan’s leg with a hand device – white energy pouring over the leg.  As Donovan observed, he could actually see the tissue knit itself together and the skin cover the newly replenished flesh.  The area was extremely sore, and Donovan was ravenously hungry and thirsty – just as Medraut had said he would be.



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> "If they could destroy a planet, why not destroy the planet that they are on?"  The questions continued as if Jeremiah was unable to have a nonverbal thought.  "Did they set up protection for their home world?  If so, how long do we have before Earth meets the same fate?"




“I assume you are asking why the overseers had not destroyed the planet that the Old Ones were on,”  Medraut clarified.  “If that is the question the answer is simple, yet terrifying in its own right.  To destroy the planet, one would need to enter the same system as the prison planet the Old Ones is on . . . and that would be close enough to allow the Old Ones to affect the attackers.  The system the Old Ones reside in is in a nebula, near a dying star.”

“For all of the Old Ones might, they are not capable of space flight on their own and the planet and system actually are an excellent deterrent to building any such craft,”  Medraut continued.  “Therefore, there is no need of protection on a ‘home world’ as you call it.  As for how long does the Earth have, there are far too many variables to even come close to an estimate.”



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "Jeremiah, ask Big Ben here if there is another Stargate on the planet.  Maybe they have two like we do and the rest of the group came through the other one."




“There is but one Stargate on the planet,”  Medraut answered, “But the waning light of this system’s sun also means that the gravity and solar activity is increased.  Either of these two events could explain your missing teammates.  I know that a Goa’uld is currently tracking me . . . one who goes by the name of Myrrdin.  If they were obvious in their arrival, perhaps he picked them up . . . otherwise they were most likely in another part of the city and were consumed by the black death.”  

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Grayson, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Keia (Jun 14, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lorelai said:
			
		

> "Require . . . Require is perhaps the wrong approach. I would say 'request' is a better word." She looked up from her screen and smiled winsomely at the Jaffa. "Perhaps you would sit with us and tell us more about yourself and your lord? As both a woman and a scientist I am insanely curious about all of this."




“It is not good for you to be insanely curious,” Artorius commented with all seriousness, “You may do something harmful to yourself . . . or others.  At the very least, you should be restrained.”

Artorius paused for a moment as he sat down on a divan near the rest of the team.  He looked somewhat stiff and uncomfortable (almost as though he were unwilling to relax.  He continued, “As for myself and Lord Myrrdin, I have been in his service to near to two millennia, and I was originally borne on the Tauri homeworld.” 



			
				Andreev said:
			
		

> "Artorius, how much time do you expect for the...  insects...  to leave?  Time permitting, I was hoping I might have something of a tour of your vessel?  Our planet has no such spacecraft on this scale, and I am most interested in the engineering and mechanics of the ship."




“Lord Myrrdin anticipates that the majority of the swarm should pass within the next ten minutes or so.  Shortly thereafter, he will send a team down to deal with any stragglers, then you will be permitted to return to the surface to search for the remains of your friends,”  Artorius finished.  He didn’t sound like he was being hurtful when he spoke – more like he was just facing the facts.  Artorius’ tone was gentle, yet full of authority . . . much as one who was used to leading for a long time.

Artorius paused as one of the female attendants returned bearing a pair of strap sandals.  She knelt before Andreev and began to place the sandals on his feet and strap them to his legs.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003


			
				Medraut said:
			
		

> “For all of the Old Ones might, they are not capable of space flight on their own and the planet and system actually are an excellent deterrent to building any such craft,”  Medraut continued.  “Therefore, there is no need of protection on a ‘home world’ as you call it.  As for how long does the Earth have, there are far too many variables to even come close to an estimate.”
> “There is but one Stargate on the planet,”  Medraut answered, “But the waning light of this system’s sun also means that the gravity and solar activity is increased.  Either of these two events could explain your missing teammates.  I know that a Goa’uld is currently tracking me . . . one who goes by the name of Myrrdin.  If they were obvious in their arrival, perhaps he picked them up . . . otherwise they were most likely in another part of the city and were consumed by the black death.”




Durant was doing his best to follow what Medraut was explaining to them.  It was obviously important, maybe even more important than they had realized before.  The problem was that it was more like following a movie plot than a military strategy.

"So you are telling me that you cannot get us support but you can provide the knowledge we need to get these Old Ones off our world.  Right?"  Durant was pretty sure he had followed Medraut's view of logic but it was kind of hard to tell.  

"Myrrdin?  You think he has the others?!"  Durant was not sure what to think.  Believing that Andreev's group had been captured was better than thinking they had been eaten to death by those damn bugs!   "Where is he?  How do we find him so we can free the others?"  Now a rescue mission (maybe)?  By the time they actually got around to saving the Earth, it would be too late!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 17, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Rylee could not help but to smile at Artorious' response to Lorelai's words.  English was not her native language, but she knew enough to know that 'insanely curious' was just a term, though not a very good one.  She listens intently, wondering if he could be the mythical king from her stories.  It was... an odd feeling to meet these people, supposidly characters from the stories she'd heard as a child.

"Artorious, what will become of us after we locate our companions?  Will we still be guests of Myrrdin, or will we be allowed to return through the gate?"  She tried to keep her tone even as she asked this.  Apparently, they would be allowed to go down to the planet soon, but she wanted to speak more, both to him and to Myrrdin, before they left.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Jun 17, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah found solace in both Reed's and Donovan's recovery.  It was an amazing device, and it was reassuring to be in such good hands.



> “I assume you are asking why the overseers had not destroyed the planet that the Old Ones were on,” Medraut clarified. “If that is the question the answer is simple, yet terrifying in its own right.




The answer seemed surreal.  _Not capable of space travel, but you are in danger just by entering the system.  These 'Old Ones' seemed like some kind of virus, infecting everything they touched.  They had to have a weakness, though.  Everything has a weakness, even a virus._



> To destroy the planet, one would need to enter the same system as the prison planet the Old Ones is on . . . and that would be close enough to allow the Old Ones to affect the attackers.




"That explains why they never disabled the planet's Stargate."     "Where di we get that address from?"  His question really served no purpose for the mission.  He was just curious to know if the Goa'uld had been to this planet.



> “There is but one Stargate on the planet,” Medraut answered, “But the waning light of this system’s sun also means that the gravity and solar activity is increased. Either of these two events could explain your missing teammates. I know that a Goa’uld is currently tracking me . . . one who goes by the name of Myrrdin. If they were obvious in their arrival, perhaps he picked them up . . . otherwise they were most likely in another part of the city and were consumed by the black death.”




_Either way, there was a chance they were still alive.  We had survive the 'Black Death', so they could too.  They would probably need medical help, though.  Myrrdin?  Medraut did not seemed concerned that he would hurt the team.  Afterall, he is tracking him, not hurting him.  Why?_
"Either way, we must help our friends."  "Do you know when we can return to the surface?"  "Also, forgive me for asking...butwhat does Myrrdin want with you?"  'If he finds out that our team was looking for you, they may be in danger."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas sat quietly, trying to suppress his amusement at the obvious attraction both Rylee and Lorelai seemed to find in Artorius.  He looked critically at his companion's new clothing, pleased with his choice to stick with his admittedly rather grimy uniform.

_Besides anything else, those togas look a bit drafty._



			
				Artorius said:
			
		

> "As for myself and Lord Myrrdin, I have been in his service to near to two millennia, and I was originally borne on the Tauri homeworld."[/COLOR]



Lucas blinked in surprise, unsure as to if he'd heard Artorius correctly.

"Um, did I get that right?  You've served Lord Myrrdin for two thousand years?  How can that be?  You're human, aren't you?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

The woman, almost reverent in her task, finished wrapping the sandals on Andreev’s legs.  She then rolled the pants of his fatigues back down, hiding most of her work.  Andreev tested the sandals out a few steps and smiled in approval.  They were quite comfortable, despite the appearance.  Iseult nodded her approval to the young female attendant, who bowed, backing away from Andreev and returning to her spot on the against the far wall.



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> "Artorius, what will become of us after we locate our companions?  Will we still be guests of Myrrdin, or will we be allowed to return through the gate?"




“I would hope that you would be interested in staying a while, . . . learning more of us . . . perhaps working together for common goals,” Artorius replied.  “But I can see that you have a mission to complete and although those with knowledge to do wish to share it, I understand your urgency.  And of course you would be able to return through the Stargate – you have always been our guests, and as guests you may leave when you wish.”



			
				Lucas Fisher said:
			
		

> Lucas blinked in surprise, unsure as to if he'd heard Artorius correctly.  "Um, did I get that right? You've served Lord Myrrdin for two thousand years? How can that be? You're human, aren't you?"




Artorius smiled and gave a short laugh before he continued, “Yes, my friend, I am human.  My service was not continuous . . . I was sorely wounded and it took quite some time to recover, much of it I was asleep for.  And, until recently, Myrrdin had the ability to prolong my life and, as such, my service.”

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "So you are telling me that you cannot get us support but you can provide the knowledge we need to get these Old Ones off our world.  Right?”




That is correct, Tauri, and I will begin with the knowledge at once.  The first item you will need will protect you and those close to you of the mental influences of the Old Ones and their minions.  It is buried in a cave a few miles from here.  I can give you directions to the location, though the way is mountainous and treacherous,” Medraut explained.



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> ”Myrrdin?  You think he has the others?!"  Durant was not sure what to think.  Believing that Andreev's group had been captured was better than thinking they had been eaten to death by those damn bugs!   "Where is he?  How do we find him so we can free the others?"  Now a rescue mission (maybe)?  By the time they actually got around to saving the Earth, it would be too late!




“It is a possibility, though it is more likely that they did not survive the black death,”  Medraut added.  “If they are with Myrrdin and his Jaffa, they would have been taken to his vessel.  I have no means to get to them at the present, and could not speak of their fate if he has taken them.  They may have wished that the black death had taken them before he was through with them.”



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "Either way, we must help our friends." "Do you know when we can return to the surface?" "Also, forgive me for asking...but what does Myrrdin want with you?" 'If he finds out that our team was looking for you, they may be in danger."




“You should be able to return to the surface shortly,”  Medraut explained.  “As for what Myrrdin wants with me . . . what does any Goa’uld want with a Tok’ra once they discover him or her.”

With that said Medraut rose, having rested from his work on Donovan.  Reed hopped off of the table, looking better than any would have imagined, though her clothes are in bloody shreds.  She reached into the remains of her backpack to find most of her other items in a similar but cleaner condition.  Lt. Reed changed into a makeshift uniform – at least not blood covered but not regulation by any means – way too much skin showing.

Medraut slowly guided the others back to the entrance, explaining how to get to the cave where the first item was located.  “It was actually the reason I can to this planet, but I will give it to you to use in your mission with the understanding that it be returned to me when you are finished.  It is called Longinius, and it is a spear, though no normal spear.”

OOC: Donovan is completed healed.   Actions? Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart.


----------



## Carlo (Jun 23, 2004)

At the comment 'until recently' Loralai's ears perked up and she looked up again from her computer, which had now completed its diagnostics. Her dark eyes narrowed and one thin eyebrow climbed her forehead. "Until recently?" She echoed.  "Has something happened to Lord Myrrdin?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas nods at Artorius' explanation, his mind still boggling at the concept of two thousand years of life.  He nods again as Loralai asks the question foremost in his mind.


----------



## Stargate_Com (Jun 24, 2004)

*Jeremaih Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> That is correct, Tauri, and I will begin with the knowledge at once. The first item you will need will protect you and those close to you of the mental influences of the Old Ones and their minions. It is buried in a cave a few miles from here. I can give you directions to the location, though the way is mountainous and treacherous,” Medraut explained.




Medraut's words sent a wave of fear over Jeremaih, yet the fear was not complete.  There was also a hint of dissappointment.  _Mind Control?  Quite a powerful weapon.  Our allies could easily become our enemies.  It also meant they probably didn't use a spoken language, at least not anymore.  _  As he pondered the beautiful Gaelic words one last time, he realized something.  "Are you not accompanying us?"  



> “It is a possibility, though it is more likely that they did not survive the black death,” Medraut added. “If they are with Myrrdin and his Jaffa, they would have been taken to his vessel. I have no means to get to them at the present, and could not speak of their fate if he has taken them. They may have wished that the black death had taken them before he was through with them.”
> 
> “You should be able to return to the surface shortly,” Medraut explained.




Jeremiah wondered if all Tok'ra were so pessimistic.  Hope was one of mankind's greatest drives.  Medraut seemed to have traded it for stats.  Even if the odds were a billion to one, there still was a chance.



> “As for what Myrrdin wants with me . . . what does any Goa’uld want with a Tok’ra once they discover him or her.”




His answer was vague as usual.  Jeremiah wondered what he was hiding and if they should worry about it.  He would have to discuss it with Durant at a better time.



> “It was actually the reason I can to this planet, but I will give it to you to use in your mission with the understanding that it be returned to me when you are finished. It is called Longinius, and it is a spear, though no normal spear.”




_A spear?  I would hope it is no normal spear._  Jeremiah all of a sudden felt as if he was sweep into the Odyssey...or some other mystical story.  He still had fear, but the excitement of possible discovery was growing within him.  Still, he wondered about Medraut's motives.  He had come to this planet for the spear...not to give to us...but for hisself.  Why?  Was it to save it?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 25, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

She smiled, pleased by Artorius’ invitation to stay and learn.  However, she doubted it would be the case… after all, Andreev seemed devoted to finding the other members of the team, completing their mission, and returning home.  Perhaps that would be for the best.  After all, being on this ship really did make her nervous, and she yearned to feel solid ground beneath her feet again, Black Death or not.  Still, Artorius himself was a pretty compelling reason to stay… 

_Two thousand years…_  The very thought of living that long seemed amazing to Rylee.  What could possibly make a man able to live for two thousand years?  Then, Lorelai asked a good question, and Rylee leaned forward slightly, interested in hearing the answer.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lorelai was pleased to note that her computer had ‘checked out’ and even after everything it had been through, it was still functioning properly.



			
				Lorelai said:
			
		

> Her dark eyes narrowed and one thin eyebrow climbed her forehead. "Until recently?" She echoed.  "Has something happened to Lord Myrrdin?"




“Lord Myrrdin is fine, and in fact is currently scanning the town below with our sensors to determine if the vermin have departed the area, for the most part,” Artorius explained with a humble smile.  “The ability to prolong my life, a gift from Lord Myrrdin, was actually not contingent on Lord Myrrdin himself . . . but perhaps I should not speak of it at this point.”

Servants began filing into the room, bearing the equipment and uniform parts that were cleaned.  Last to enter the room was Myrrdin himself, small smile on his face, sword at his side.

“Tauri,”  Myrrdin said by way of announcement, “The town below appears mostly cleared of the insects and it would be a good time – if you wish – to return to the surface to look for your friends.  I caution you not to get you hopes up, but to be prepared that you may be alone in your mission to . . . ‘find your missing people’.”

Servants scurried to get each person the appropriate equipment.  In addition, there was a decent sized cloth sack for each person as well.  Looking within, the team saw bread, cheeses, wrapped meats, fruit . . . enough fresh food for the next several days.

“I have already sent an escort ahead to the surface,”  Myrrdin continued, “to prepare your way, and deal with any stray insects that may be draw to the flesh of the new arrivals.  Do not worry . . . I will have they removed once you are safe.”

Moving to Rylee, Myrrdin handed her a small metal box, perhaps no more than eight inches on a side.  “Within is a communications device, should you choose to contact me.  Merely hold the sphere in your hand and concentrate on me, and I will be able to talk with you – be cautioned that it make take a few minutes for me to respond, depending on the time.”

Moving to Artorius, Myrrdin added, “Artorius, if you wish . . . and the Tauri allow . . . you may accompany them on their quest to find their missing companions.  Feel free to take whatever personal equipment you feel to help on their mission.”

OOC: Fisher, Fallon, Ilianov, Nguyen. (Myrrdin is speaking English, thick though it is with Scottish accent)


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

"Great," Durant mumbled to himself.  "A quest.  Maybe we can find a few hobbits to join us."

He gathered his gear and followed Medraut as he lead them through the facility.  The thought that more than likely Adreev and the others were gone could not be shaken.  From all indications, Durant did not see how they could have survived on this world without a very powerful ally.  _One more reason to get home and dish out some payback to these damn Old Ones._

Durant got the most specific directions he could, it did not sound like the trip would be fun and he didn't want the group getting lost.  "How many of these items are there anyway?  Are we gonna be running all over on a scavenger hunt while Earth gets taken over?  And what about the 'bugs of death,'  how are we supposed to deal with those while we are out in the wild?"  He knew his questions were direct but assumed that Jeremiah was softening them up.  He didn't have time to worry about asking the right questions the right ways.


----------



## kid A (Jun 28, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

As the young attendant finished lacing his sandals, Andreev nodded his thanks to her, as well as to Iseult, and returned his attention to the conversation at hand.  He listened carefully to the words Artorius spoke, allowing his comrades to voice their questions and weighing the answers quietly from the table.  Andreev felt as though he wanted to trust Artorius, but something held him back.  Although Artorius and Myrrdin had been more than gracious to them during their time on the vessel, something about the situation, about Lord Myrrdin himself, did not seem quite right.

Almost as soon as his thoughts had strayed to their mysterious benefactor, Myrrdin appeared in the doorway of the room.  He looked kingly, and almost pleased.  At his entrance, Andreev stood to show his respect and thanks, and listened to Myrrdin's words.  He still did not feel comfortable with Artorius accompanying them to the planet surface.  "I do not believe it will be necessary to send an escort, Lord Myrrdin.  You have been most generous with your resources and while we thank you graciously for your assistance, we would feel it too much to ask for you to leave us with additional support.  Please accept our sincerest gratitude, and we will be on our way."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas started to gather together his gear, checking his weapons over in case Myrrdin’s men hadn't found all of the insects.  He frowned as Andreev turned down the offer of Artorius' help, but kept quiet, knowing that it was Andreev's decision to make.

Shrugging on his backpack, he turned back to the group.

"Well, I'm ready to go.  Are we using that..."  Here Lucas made a whooshing sound, moving his hands to simulate the ring transporter.  "thing to get back to the surface?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 29, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

She accepts the communication device with a quiet “thank you,” feeling the weight of it in her hands.  She was a little nervous about carrying such a device, as it has already been established that she knew the least about technology.  However, Myrrdin’s instructions sounded simple enough.

She is a little disappointed when Andreev refuses Artorius’ assistance, which shows in a slight frown.  Of course, it was not simply because Artorius was pretty to look at.  Artorius probably knew the layout of the city better than they did, which might have made the search for their companions easier.  But, Andreev was the leader….  “Myrrdin, thank you for everything,” she added quietly.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



			
				Andreev said:
			
		

> "I do not believe it will be necessary to send an escort, Lord Myrrdin.  You have been most generous with your resources and while we thank you graciously for your assistance, we would feel it too much to ask for you to leave us with additional support.  Please accept our sincerest gratitude, and we will be on our way."




Artorius’s face was at once both happy at hearing that he was to accompany the Tauri, and almost immediately fell at Andreev’s refusal.  Instead, Artorius nodded stoically to the Russian and took a step backward, waving with his arm indicating that the team should precede him down the corridor.

Myrrdin, upon hearing Andreev’s decision, added, “Very well . . . I am not certain that was a wise decision, but it was one for you to make.  I have stood aside for many decisions, even while I was on your home world for a time.  One of the few ways to develop character is to make an important decision and learn from it.  Artorius is aware of that . . . even I have made such decisions . . . but enough of that . . . Kay, have Perceval ready to transport up when we send the Tauri down.”



			
				Lucas Fisher said:
			
		

> "Well, I'm ready to go. Are we using that..." Here Lucas made a whooshing sound, moving his hands to simulate the ring transporter. "thing to get back to the surface?"




Artorius smiled and nodded in the affirmative, perhaps still not ready to speak.  Myrrdin looked strangely at Lucas a moment . . . clearly looking at the name emblazoned on Lucas’ fatigues, but was interrupted in passing by Rylee Fallon.



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> But, Andreev was the leader….  “Myrrdin, thank you for everything,” she added quietly.




“Do not speak of it,” Myrrdin replied.  “It was no trouble . . . I only wish I could have helped more.”

Myrrdin walked the remaining distance to the debarkation room with Andreev in the lead.  Myrrdin was all smiles along the walk, pointing out tiny points of interest to Andreev on the craft’s manufacture or flight capability.  He indicated that the Tauri stand in the circle in the center of the room.  

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Jarval (Jul 3, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas glanced down uncertainly at the name-tag on the front of his fatigues, wondering what had drawn Myrrdin's attention.

"Are you certain about not taking Artorius with us?"  He quietly asked Andreev.  "He seemed happy at the idea of coming with us, and I'm sure we could use the help."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 7, 2004)

Rylee paused long enough to carefully tuck the communication device into her backpack, before rushing to keep up with the rest of the group.  She caught up with Artorius on the way to the debarkation room, wanting to ask him one more question before they took their leave,  “Artorius, is that sword you carry really the sword of legend?”  The others may not have cared that they were dealing with people from Arthurian legend, but Rylee found it really interesting.  Of course, there was the possibility that they were lying, but it did not matter, since they would be taking their leave shortly.


----------



## kid A (Jul 8, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*



> Myrrdin walked the remaining distance to the debarkation room with Andreev in the lead. Myrrdin was all smiles along the walk, pointing out tiny points of interest to Andreev on the craft’s manufacture or flight capability. He indicated that the Tauri stand in the circle in the center of the room.




It did not escape Andreev's attention that everyone in the room seemed disappointed with his decision.  Despite his unpopularity, however, he still did not completely trust Myrrdin and his men.  Regardless of how he and his team had been treated since coming aboard the vessel, Andreev's mind still held fresh memories of his breifing at Nellis Air Force base.  The Goa'uld had been stressed as the enemy, and he could not in good conscience allow his teammates to be compromised if he could avoid it.  No, they would do what they could to find their teammates, and if necessary, contact Myrrdin for any further assistance.

"Again, Lord Myrrdin, you have our gratitude for your hospitality.  And we shall contact you if the need arises.  However, I believe that once..." he paused for a moment, "if we find our missing comrades, we will be sure to contact you again."  

He followed Myrrdin out the door and through the ship, listening intently as Myrrdin pointed out many interesting features of the vessel.  Andreev was fascinated, and hoped that some day he might get a chance to actually study the mechanics and engineering of a ship of this magnitude.  As they filed into the debarkation room, Andreev walked to the center of the circle and awaited transport.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> “Artorius, is that sword you carry really the sword of legend?”




Artorius smiled warmly at the comment, then reddened ever so slightly. “No, I’m afraid it’s not.  Myrrdin actually wears the sword, thought it is mine to bear.  Were I to have traveled with you, I would have taken it with me.  That is what Myrrdin meant by offering to take whatever equipment I felt necessary.”



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> "Again, Lord Myrrdin, you have our gratitude for your hospitality.  And we shall contact you if the need arises.  However, I believe that once..." he paused for a moment, "if we find our missing comrades, we will be sure to contact you again."




“May you learn from the decisions you make,” Myrrdin replied.  

Once everyone was on the platform, Myrrdin gave the nod and three rings appeared and a light enveloped the group.  For an instant, everyone had the impression that there were Jaffa on the ground where they were going to arrive.  When their eyes cleared, the foursome was alone in a large square on the planet surface.  

The square, which was well over a hundred yards on a size, had a single large statue of stone in the middle and several large four or five story buildings surrounded the courtyard itself. The statue was of a biped, mostly humanoid. The humanoid was heavily muscled and had many human features . . . though there was something odd about it. Either the sculptor was particularly bad . . . or the humanoid had thick broken skin, no ears, and extra skin covered the nose and eyes. Hair was apparent on the head and most exposed area but didn’t hide the broken skin. Clothing was sparse - a one piece covering its chest and pelvis. It appeared to be gesturing skyward with one six fingered hand with the other palm up and outstretched. The outstretch hand had nothing in it . . . and was also twenty feet off of the ground.

Lucas listened to his surroundings, hearing the buzz of the insects echoing off of the mountain walls, becoming more and more distant.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2004)

_Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Craig Durant said:
			
		

> "How many of these items are there anyway?  Are we gonna be running all over on a scavenger hunt while Earth gets taken over?  And what about the 'bugs of death,'  how are we supposed to deal with those while we are out in the wild?"




“There are three altogether, though the only one you’ll need to journey overland for is the spear I told you of.  I cannot get there over this terrain or I would assist you in this,” Medraut explained and was translated by Jeremiah. “The bugs follow a strict migratory pattern, so the bulk of them should be past.  Any others would simply be stragglers, those unfit to become part of the swarm.  Return here with the spear, and I will freely give you what you deserve.”

Medraut instructed the team where to stand and pressed the bracer on his forearm to activate the rings.  Within a few moments the light faded and the team was back in the reception area of the governmental building.  Two stone arched stairway lead both up and down from the reception area. Heavy furs covered many areas along the walls of the reception area. Another statue was in the center of the reception area, again of the same or similar person to that within the central courtyard. This statue had its arms outstretched, its palms at its eye level and facing outward to the entrance. 

Everyone still heard the slight buzzing of a few insects, mostly from within the building itself.  Donovan and Stewart moved to the remaining outer curtain at the order from Durant, just in time to see the now familiar light and ring effect in the courtyard.  When the light cleared, four individuals remained . . . 

It was the rest of the team . . .

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Reed, Stewart


----------



## Carlo (Jul 9, 2004)

Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003[/i]

Once again in uniform and bearing the uncomfortable but rapidly becoming familiar weight of her miltary issure webbing and pack Loralai looked about afresh at the surroundings of the ruins. She took in the arcitecture and the statue before them and sighed.  Where to even begin the task of finding their teammates? She looked to Andreev. "Where shall we start?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

_Myrrdin’s Ha’tak
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Well, sounds like we're clear of the insects, anyway."  Lucas said, looking in the direction the swarm headed.  He held his rifle at the ready, unsure as to how dangerous any stragglers from the swarm might be.

"As for where to start looking, I'd suggest the tunnel under the building we were... 'invited up' in.  I've got every faith that Durant or Donovan would have had the sense to get out of the way of the insects."  Despite the confidence of his words, Lucas sounded less than convinced by his own logic.


----------



## kid A (Jul 9, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

Planet Surface
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "As for where to start looking, I'd suggest the tunnel under the building we were... 'invited up' in. I've got every faith that Durant or Donovan would have had the sense to get out of the way of the insects."




Andreev sensed the uneasiness in Lucas' statement, as well as the overbearingtension throughout the group due to the task at hand.  Yet, they now had no choice but to attempt locating their friends.  Lucas had made a valid point about the team finding cover from the swarm, however Andreev could not erase from his mind the images he had seen on Myrrdin's viewscreen of his comrades fleeing the dark cloud.  If he was not mistaken, this courtyard very much resembled the place they had last witnessed the rest of their team.

"Mr. Fisher, I agree that the Commander would have sought cover from the swarm.  However, I also believe that we are standing in the courtyard in which we last observed our comrades.  Let us start sweeping the buildings in the immediate area for any sign of our team.  We must stay together, though, and be prepared for any remaining insects."


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*



> Everyone still heard the slight buzzing of a few insects, mostly from within the building itself. Donovan and Stewart moved to the remaining outer curtain at the order from Durant, just in time to see the now familiar light and ring effect in the courtyard. When the light cleared, four individuals remained . . .
> 
> It was the rest of the team . . .




Donovan gripped his rifle and kept it at the ready.  He looked out into the courtyard and locked his sight onto the ring effect.  He then lowered his weapon when he saw Ilianov, Nguyen, Fisher and Fallon, and he turned back to Durant.  "Commander, the rest of the team just got beamed to the center of the courtyard."


----------



## Carlo (Jul 9, 2004)

Planet Surface
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Loralai looked around the courtyard again, thinking of the swarming insects they had escaped and recalling the Jaffa standing and shrugging off her team mates bullets. Lord only knew what else awaited them in the ruins. This was diffinitly not her cup of tea but if she was to be a real mamber of the team she figured she had better start to learn to handle herself in these situations. Still not comfortable with the FN she had been given she left it slung across her back, instead she lightly touched the black grips of her holstered 92FS pistol, at least she knew how to use that, compliments of an old boyfriend.  "Well then" She said with more confidence then she felt. "Shall we begin, were do you want me?"


----------



## kid A (Jul 9, 2004)

Planet Surface
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Well then" She said with more confidence then she felt. "Shall we begin, were do you want me?"




Smiling at her urgency, Andreev replied, "One moment, Doctor."  He scanned the courtyard, attempting to determine which of the buildings they had seen the others running to on the viewscreen.  "Do any of you recall which of these buildings seemed to be their destination?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

_Planet Surface
P7X - 912
More than two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_




			
				kid A said:
			
		

> He scanned the courtyard, attempting to determine which of the buildings they had seen the others running to on the viewscreen.  "Do any of you recall which of these buildings seemed to be their destination?"



Lucas shook his head, frowning as he studied the buildings surrounding the square.

"I wasn't really paying enough attention to that.  What was going on was a little distracting."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 9, 2004)

“Hmmm…” Rylee took a good look around at her surroundings, trying to remember what she had seen on the viewscreen.  “We saw then go into one of the larger buildings,” she said thoughtfully.  “Then, later, I saw something strange over the building that they were in, as if the swarm over the area was getting lighter.  They might still be there.”  Without another word to her companions, she began making her way toward the building that they had seen their teammates go to.  She kept her eyes on the ground, having learned earlier that the road was paved, she was looking for any other signs of the rest of the team.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003


			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> "Commander, the rest of the team just got beamed to the center of the courtyard."



Durant looked around the room, an old reflex to make sure they were alone.  He caught sight of the mountains through one of the tattered fur covers and was not reassured about the journey they had ahead of them.  

He heard the swooping sound of the transport rings a moment after Donovan and heard his words before he could see the group with his own eyes.  

This had been an odd adventure so far, the unexpected appearing around every corner.  In the back of his mind Durant ran through all the possibilities that could go wrong.  All the ways this could be a trap.  He didn't care in the least.  

Durant ran at full speed, right up to the arriving group.  He could see they were trying to get their bearings but that didn't matter right now.  Neither did where they had been or where they were going.  All that mattered was that they were back!  

When Durant reached Andreev he ran right into him, knocking him off his feet and lifting him up into the air in a massive embrace.  "Andreev, you crazy, commie, bastard!  We thought you guys were lost forever


----------



## kid A (Jul 12, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> When Durant reached Andreev he ran right into him, knocking him off his feet and lifting him up into the air in a massive embrace. "Andreev, you crazy, commie, bastard! We thought you guys were lost forever!"




For a moment, Andreev thought he was hallucinating.  Someone was running toward him, and unless his mind was playing tricks on him, he looked exactly like Craig Durant.  Any doubts about his sanity were immediately dispelled once Andreev found himself in a giant bear-hug.  Smiling, and desperately attempting to breath, Andreev gasped a reply, "Craig, you capitalist, yankee bastard, it is good to see you too.  But, please put me down before you crush me."

When released from his grip, Andreev was the first to ask the question on everyone's mind: "What happened to you once you arrived through the Stargate?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2004)

_The Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Lucas half raised his rifle as someone started running towards the group, but immediately lowered it on seeing it was Durant.  He chuckled at the greeting between the two old friends, immensely relived to see at least one of the team still alive.

"We saw you get swarmed by the insects.  Did you all manage to make it to cover?"  He asked, a little hesitant in case the answer was no...


----------



## Stargate_Com (Jul 14, 2004)

*Jeremiah Grayson*

Under the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

This quest sounded oddly familiar to Jeremiah.  

_Maybe, it's the basis of an old story or myth.  Any information like that would be invaluable.  Of course, maybe it's just similiar to something I read or heard.   _  As he continued to tax his memory, questions began to pop into Jeremiah's head.  _Why can he not travel the terrain?  This town was obviously built by his race.  Why is the weapon stored on this planet?  Were they the race that imprisoned the 'Old Ones'?_  Overall, Jeremiah still had some trust issues with Medraut.  _'What we deserve'?_



> Medraut instructed the team where to stand and pressed the bracer on his forearm to activate the rings. Within a few moments the light faded and the team was back in the reception area of the governmental building.




As the light from the rings diminished, Jeremiah was surprised to find the reception hall empty.  Cowering behind the other men, he acted like something was going to jump out.  Obviously, he had not forgotten the swarm that filled up the room just a little over an hour ago.  Even the litest buzzing sound made him jump.



> Everyone still heard the slight buzzing of a few insects, mostly from within the building itself. Donovan and Stewart moved to the remaining outer curtain at the order from Durant, just in time to see the now familiar light and ring effect in the courtyard. When the light cleared, four individuals remained . . .




Seeing the rest of the team arrive unscaved gave Jeremiah hope.  Despite all of the danger, they had not lost a single member of the crew.  As his fear disapated, the space was filled with curiousity. He wanted to hear where the rest of the team had been.  He wanted to know if this spear was stored in some kind of temple...with writing.  Rushing down to the other team, his heart was filled with a happiness and relief that he had not felt for quite some time.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

the Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant set Andreev down and looked him over.  Looked to be in one piece.  He then turned to take in the rest of the group.  They were all present and looked pretty well.  A little too well, actually.
"You guys look all clean and squared away.  Don't tell me the Professor booked you into a spa as soon as you hit town."  He spoke with half a smile on his face.

"You do look good though and it's damn good to see you.  We were pretty worried something went wrong and you didn't even make it through the stupid 'gate.  We got here and couldn't find you.  Then like Fisher said, this giant swarm of man-eating bugs filled the sky and came after us like we were the main course at a free buffet!  We got to cover and then..."  Durant hesitated and quickly went on with his story.  "Then we just waited the things out and here we are.  Reed did get taken down but we managed to hold onto her."  Durant motioned over his shoulder at the rest of his group.  

"Where exactly did you take this little group of yours, Ilianov?  Don't tell me you found the local bar before I did or there's gonna be some trouble!"


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> "Where exactly did you take this little group of yours, Ilianov? Don't tell me you found the local bar before I did or there's gonna be some trouble!"




Andreev was very curious about what had happened to Durant's team during their disappearance.  "When we arrived, we could not locate young Jeremiah here, and though we waited we saw no sign of yourself or Lieutenants Reed, Stewart and Donovan.  We were about to broaden our search when we spotted several objects in the sky."  Andreev relayed their story to Craig, filling him in on the gap between their arrivals.  As he spoke, he included every detail...  the Goa'uld Death Gliders...  the Jaffa...  Lord Myrrdin and his immense starship...  he spoke of every event leading up to that very moment, leaving out nothing.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 14, 2004)

The Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Rylee is quite happy to see the others, though the only way it shows is through the absence of her usual scowl.  She listens as Andreev recounts their adventures since their arrival on this planet, not speaking up unless Durant questions her personally.


----------



## Carlo (Jul 17, 2004)

The Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Loralai listened quietly to the two men relate each groups tale. Pleased to see the others alive she is non the less surprised by Durants ability to display such human emotion, though she notes he still manages to get in a barb at her.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 17, 2004)

_The Government Building 
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Jeremiah!"  Lucas shouted in greeting as the linguist dashed from the building.  "Good to see you.  You weren't in the courtyard when we arrived through the stargate.  What happened?  We thought we'd lost you for good."


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Within the government building, Lt. Reed went almost catatonic when the light cleared and she heard the bussing within the building.  A few words from Stewart got her moving quickly out of the building . . . 

Lt. Stewart and Lt. Reed followed Jeremiah out of the government building only a few steps behind.  Lt. Stewart occasionally glanced back into the building, the strange alien weapon (the zat) held firmly in his grip.  Within the group in the courtyard, Lt. Reed gravitated toward Andreev, standing a few steps behind, her eyes on the building.



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> "We saw you get swarmed by the insects.  Did you all manage to make it to cover?"  He asked, a little hesitant in case the answer was no...




Lt. Stewart stepped close to Lucas, and said quietly, "Some of us moreso than others, man.  Reed got eaten up pretty good by them, and only some heroics by Commander Durant and some strange alien stuff by that Medraut giant saved her.  She's kinda shaky and gunshy from it all, I could use some help keeping an eye on her."


----------



## kid A (Jul 19, 2004)

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> ...Within the group in the courtyard, Lt. Reed gravitated toward Andreev, standing a few steps behind, her eyes on the building.




Andreev beamed as he saw Lt. Reed approach, but he also noticed that she seemed a bit less outgoing than the last time he had seen her.  A bit quieter almost...

He smiled at her as she came closer to him, and felt a longing to speak with her.  He felt somewhat ashamed, for while he was happy to see all of his comrades had survived the swarm, he felt a great amount of relief for her survival.  He waited patiently for Durant's reply and/or orders, but knew his next free moment would be spent in Lt. Reed's company.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X - 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "... She's kinda shaky and gunshy from it all, I could use some help keeping an eye on her."



"Not a problem."  Lucas replied to Stewart.  He'd dealt with people in shock before, and knew just how distracted from their surroundings they could become.  He took a step or two closer to Lt. Reed, determined to keep a close eye on her over the next few hours.


----------



## Carlo (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Carlo (Jul 19, 2004)

The Stone Courtyard
P7X - 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003


Loralai turned her attention away from Andreev and Durant. She watched with interest as Lucas and Lt. Steward conversed in private, both stealing covert glances at Lt. Reed as they spoke.  Reed looked well enough physicly but something in her stance and eyes said otherwise.  She must have had a bad time in the fight she thought in silence.  Noting that Lucas had moved to hover near Reed after his conversation with Stewart only confirmed her thoughts. 
     "I wonder exactly what the alien did to heal her" Her thought train continued, turning more professional. She made a mental note to inquire when oppertunity permitted.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant stood and listened to the story Andreev shared with him.  Had he not been through such remarkable events himself, he really did not think he would have believed it.  He was very curious about Lord Myrrdin and wanted to now more about him.  It had been his experience that people were not overly kind and helpful unless they had an angle.  

"Stewart, make sure everyone's geared up and ready to go.  The quicker we can get this trip started the quicker we can get back home.  Donovan, look over everyone's guns and make sure they're good to go.  We don't need any alien, magical, crap screwing up our firepower."  The thought of Andreev's team firing on the Goa'uld with no effect stuck in the back of his mind.

Durant patted Lucas on the shoulder as he passed him.  "Glad to have you back with us, Fisher."  Then he approached Lorelai.  "Good to see ya Professor.  Surprised you came back.  I would have thought you'd stick to the party life on that ship.  For 'educational reasons' only, I'm sure."  Durant made sure that when he patted her it had just a little more force behind it.   

He walked away from Lorelai and headed directly for Rylee.  "Ms. Fallon, sounds like you got to spend a little more time with Myrrdin than the others.  What can you tell me about him."


----------



## kid A (Jul 21, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Andreev finished recounting their strange adventure to Durant, and thought it odd that Craig had answered very little of his questions.  Although he found it strange, he let Durant work as everyone began checking their gear and preparing for departure.  He would speak with him about it later, away from the rest of the team...

Taking the free moment to his advantage, Andreev turned and spoke to Lt. Reed.  "Lieutenant Reed!  It is so very good to see you!  We did not know what to expect, but I am happy to see that you have all survived the swarm."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

It was a joyful reunion, and Rylee had very little part in it, except for a few curt nods toward anyone who might greet her.  As they began making preparations to leave, she was looking over her guns, noting with some sadness that she only had a few shots left for her new sniper rifle.

She hadn’t expected Durant to ask her any questions, figuring he would get all of his information from his good friend, Andreev.  So, when he actually addressed her, she gave him a look of surprise.  “Just Fallon is fine, Commander.”  What could she tell him about Myrrdin?  She paused a moment, thinking.  “He claims that he lived on Earth hundreds of years ago, and that he plays a role in the stories of my people.”


----------



## Carlo (Jul 21, 2004)

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

     Doing as she was asked/told Loralai rummaged through her scant load of gear, checking to be sure it was all 'squared away' as the military members of the team would have said.  She finished repacking her gear, frowning at having to wad up her nice new toga and sandle to make them fit and wishing she could convince herself that it would be ok to wear the much more comfortable cloths.  Once that was done she set the pack/bag aside and looked up at Durant, waiting to hear what his brilliant plan was.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003


			
				Fallon said:
			
		

> She hadn’t expected Durant to ask her any questions, figuring he would get all of his information from his good friend, Andreev.  So, when he actually addressed her, she gave him a look of surprise.  “Just Fallon is fine, Commander.”  What could she tell him about Myrrdin?  She paused a moment, thinking.  “He claims that he lived on Earth hundreds of years ago, and that he plays a role in the stories of my people.”




Durant stared at Rylee waiting for her to continue and finally realized that she was done.  He did not know much about her other than what her file had said and the fact that she could handle herself in action without panicking.  She was a woman of few words, which was fine with Lorelai around.  But there was something about her he could not put his finger on.  Something about the way she carried herself.  And he had questions about her background as well, there just never seemed to be time to get into it.

"What about his motives.  Why is he here, what does he want, what does he do?  What is your take on the guy.  Was he straight with you or was he jerking you around trying to get us to work for him."  He studied her face and realized that she only had one expression and apparently it was 'Rylee.'  Really, it was not her face, it was her eyes.  They were always the same.  They had that look, the look of a hunter.

"Actually, whats more important is what did he ask you."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2004)

She blinked, surprised at the barrage of questions.  “Straight?”  She furrowed her brow, trying to figure out what Durant meant.  At last, she remembered that ‘straight’ was an American slang term.  “I believe he was straight.  I did not talk to him for very long, but I think he liked women.”  But why would Durant ask about something like that?

“He seemed very proud.  He made a point of asking what I had heard of his stories.  Also, I do not think he believed the story that Andreev had told him.  He asked what I knew of his mission, though I told him nothing.”


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 27, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*



> "Stewart, make sure everyone's geared up and ready to go. The quicker we can get this trip started the quicker we can get back home. Donovan, look over everyone's guns and make sure they're good to go. We don't need any alien, magical, crap screwing up our firepower." The thought of Andreev's team firing on the Goa'uld with no effect stuck in the back of his mind.




Donovan nodded at Durant's order and he began circling the team to check their firearms.  He listened for any remaining insects as he worked.  Donovan checked everyone's firearms to see if they were working properly.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

As Durant and Fallon were in discussions, Stewart and Donovan made quick work on checking everyone's gear and weapons.

"Ya know, if we're going mountain climbing, it probably would be a good idea to have Fisher here make certain everything is balanced and secure," Stewart, "Hate to lose my last MRE because things were unsettled."



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> Taking the free moment to his advantage, Andreev turned and spoke to Lt. Reed. "Lieutenant Reed! It is so very good to see you! We did not know what to expect, but I am happy to see that you have all survived the swarm."




"Yeah . . . that was something I don't want to see again anytime soon," Lt. Reed replied, eyes darting to the various buildings looking for insects.

Almost as if on queue, a small swarm of about fifty to a hundred of the insects stormed out of the governmental building and streaked toward the group.

OOC: All


----------



## Carlo (Jul 27, 2004)

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

The scientist in Loralai spotted the incects and began formulating who, what and why they were what they were and what they were about to attempt to do. 
The ninteen year old woman handled the situation on a much more simple level. She screamed...loudly.


----------



## kid A (Jul 28, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> ...The ninteen year old woman handled the situation on a much more simple level. She screamed...loudly.




Upon hearing the scream, Andreev whirled in its direction.  When he saw the insects, he positioned himself in front of Lt. Reed and whispered to her, "Don't worry!"

He grasped his FN P90 and took aim at the insects.  "Commander, more insects coming!"  Once he had a clear shot, Andreev opened fire...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

He heard the sound and turned expecting to see maybe for or five of the 'carnivo-bugs.'  What he saw was another swarm!  Much smaller than the original but still a swarm.

Instinctively, he stepped between the bugs and Rylee and reached for the Zat secured on his belt.  As he brought it up to fire he heard a P90 go off.  

"Andreev!  Don't waste ammo trying to kill them, just shoot to lead them away.  Stewart, get that Zat out!"

Durant then opened fire.


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 29, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Donovan dropped his gear, unslung his rifle, and took aim at the insects, looking for a clear shot.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 2, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_


“Scata fomhórach ólta,”  Rylee muttered under her breath as she saw the swarm of bugs that emerged from the building.  Figuring the sniper rifle would not have much of an effect on them, she retrieved her shotgun.  If she had a clear shot at the swarm she would take it before quickly looking around.  She was hoping to find a place where the team could take cover from the insects.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 3, 2004)

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

     The sound of gunfire from her team mates jolted Loralai back to some semblance of sanity and ability to act. She hear Durant order the zat guns into action. As much as she hated the way he treated her she took stength from the commanding tone of his voice and forced herself to realize that, even if only for the moment, Durant was the one to get her out of this situation safely.  With a deep breath she smothered her dislikes and tried to think of the team. Her dark eyes darting left and right trying to spot a good place for them to take cover.


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

As the swarm closed with the group, Lorelai's scream alerted everyone to the danger approaching . . . if they had seen it already.  Stewart drew his zat and prepared to fire, waiting for the swarm to get into a more effective range.  

Andreev lifted his P90 from his sling and opened fire on the swarm, the bullets impacting with sickening thudds into the creatures.  Donovan likewise fired into the swarm and one of the insects fell to the ground, but the swarm closed undeterred.

As the swarm got to within fifty feet of the group, a bright light flashed from space directly into the front of the swarm.  The impact of the flash of energy knocked several people to the ground, including Lucas, Andreev, Lorelai, and Stewart.  The sizzle of burnt insects could be heard while everyone blinked furiously.

Durant maintained his balance and saw the impact of the blast into the insects and the ground.  The few remaining insects turned and headed south, following the direction that the large swarm had gone.  The threat had been averted.

Just outside the blast circle (which was a thirty foot circle), a second light flash from space happened only seconds later - the now more familiar light of the ring gates.  After the light and the rings retreated again, everyone could see what was left behind . . .

. . . a black cat.

OOC: All


----------



## Carlo (Aug 4, 2004)

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> . . . a black cat.




"Krizzel?..." Loralai  whispered in askance, her heart leaping at the thought of finding her lost pet and companion.  She unconsciously began moving towards the cat.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

Durant stood and watched the blast that appeared from space as it destroyed the majority of the insects and sizzled the ground in front of him.  He squinted slightly at the intensity of the light but otherwise he stood, zat in hand, ready for whatever came next.  However, what came next was a second flash of light and a small black cat.  He hesitated and the slowly lowered his weapon.  Then Lorelai moved past him towards her cat.  He smiled.  It looked like they were finally all back together again.

"Professor, if you don't know how to handle that furry, little kitty of yours, I'd be more than happy to lend you a hand.  Or two if necessary."  Yes, it seemed things were back to _normal_ for this group.

"Rylee," Durant said before he had turned fully back to face her.  "You and Fisher need to make sure we have all the gear we need for the next part of our trip.   Time for us to head for the mountains."  He looked over at Fisher to make sure he had heard as well.

Durant walked over to Andreev and then slowly looked up into the sky.  "Help from Myrrdin?  That's not good.  Means he's still keeping tabs on us.  I don't like that at all.  Let's get moving and hope we can lose his little spy satellite in the mountains."


----------



## kid A (Aug 5, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003



> Durant walked over to Andreev and then slowly looked up into the sky. "Help from Myrrdin? That's not good. Means he's still keeping tabs on us. I don't like that at all. Let's get moving and hope we can lose his little spy satellite in the mountains."




Picking himself up off the ground, Andreev re-slung his P90 over his shoulder.  Nodding in ascent, he replied, "I do not like it either.  I am unsure of the exact capabilities of the...  device Myrrdin offered us, but I do know that he has the necessary means to observe our every move.  It makes me...  uncomfortable."  

Concerned, Andreev turned to Lt. Reed, asking her, "Are you alright, my dear?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 5, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

Rylee watched over the sights of her rifle as a number of the bugs were destroyed, and as the rest fled.  Amazed at what had happed, she lowered her weapon and looked over everyone briefly, to make sure that no one had been injured.

When Durant spoke to her, she glanced at him briefly, before responding with a curt “Right.”  Then, it occurred to her what he had said.  Mountains?  “Why are we going to the mountains?”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Owch..."  Lucas said as he got back to his feet.  He blinked his eyes several times, trying to clear the bright afterimage of the blast, and shook is head in an attempt to stop the ringing in his ears.  After a moment, he looked up towards the sky.

"Thank you."  He said with a thumbs up gesture, working on the assumption that Myrrdin was watching from orbit.  Then, remembering Stewart's suggestion from before the insects appeared, he quickly went around the group, checking that everyone's gear was stowed securely, repacking backpacks if needed.


----------



## Carlo (Aug 6, 2004)

> "Professor, if you don't know how to handle that furry, little kitty of yours, I'd be more than happy to lend you a hand.  Or two if necessary."  Yes, it seemed things were back to _normal_ for this group.




"I bet you would." Loralai muttered under her breath, favoring Durant with a quick arch look before moving more quickly to scoop up her precious cat. For the moment she was happy enough to have Krizzel back and in good health to forestall any further verbal sparing with the 'barbarian' who was now her 'commander'.  Lifting the cat into her arms she checked him over for any injuries or possibly anything secretly attached.


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lorelai Nguyen said:
			
		

> "Krizzel?..." Loralai  whispered in askance, her heart leaping at the thought of finding her lost pet and companion.




A plaintive “meow” could only just be heard over the departing buzz of the insects.  As Lorelai neared Krizzel, she noticed an MRE wrapped tucked into his collar.  With a glance of recognition, Krizzel leapt into Lorelai’s waiting arms, a soft purr was heard when Lorelai held the cat close.



			
				Andreev said:
			
		

> Concerned, Andreev turned to Lt. Reed, asking her, "Are you alright, my dear?"




Turning to Reed, Andreev saw her staring gape mouthed at the departing swarm, her mind closed to anything but the buzz of the swarm.  After repeating himself a time or two, Lt. Reed’s jaw snapped shut and her eyes focused on Andreev’s face.  Fear, anger, embarrassment all flashed across her face to varying degrees . . . then it was as if a mask covered them.  She smiled warmly, seeming to just recognize Andreev.  “I’m fine, sugah, You’ve got more important things ta take care of,” she replied in a slightly heavier southern accent.

Lucas and Rylee moved from person to person, adjusting the load of their gear and checking the straps and buckles of the various bags.  Some bags were decidedly unwieldy . . . Lucas noted particularly Lorelai’s seabag.  After thoroughly repacking the bag and redistributing the items within, the seabag seemed to weigh five pounds lighter.

Durant reviewed the journey as described by Medraut in his mind.  South out through the stone city, about four miles down, a path leading up into the mountains.  According to Medraut, the path was made by stargazers many, many years ago.  Follow the path as it winds its way around the mountain, crossing to an adjacent mountain to the west.  From there, the journey began particularly more difficult as there were no more paths.  Three more mountains had to be gotten around (two more south, one west) before arriving at the particular mountain needed.  Climbing several more thousand feet up to a plateau cut within the mountain side . . . to a forgotten temple of their people.  The plateau was unnoticeable from above, having been cut into the mountain.  Only by approaching from the direction they would the entrance to the plateau and temple be apparent.

OOC: All, feel free to discuss or start on your journey.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Durant moved to the center of the group.

"Listen up.  We have a long journey ahead of us.  It will not be simple.  Parts of it, I expect, Are going to be pretty intense.  I'm not going into details at this time since it seems our friends in orbit are still keeping an eye on us.  If anyone wants to pass, this is your time to say so.  I think we can make arrangements for you here and we have all been through way more than we bargained for all ready.  No hard feelings if you feel you can't keep up.  We will meet up when we get back.  If not let's get our gear together and get moving."

Durant approached Rylee and Lucas.  "You two work out a schedule.  I want one of you on point most of the time.  You have the most experience with different forms of terrain.  Me and Donovan will take turns too but most of the trailblazing will be on you.  Any questions?"

After working out the rotation with Rylee and Lucas, Durant asked Andreev to follow him.  He walked into a building that had a door facing away from the group.  He stage whispered and explained the route to Andreev as best as he could.  The others in his group new the route but if something happened he wanted  Andreev to know where they were going and what they were after.


----------



## kid A (Aug 13, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003 



> After working out the rotation with Rylee and Lucas, Durant asked Andreev to follow him. He walked into a building that had a door facing away from the group. He stage whispered and explained the route to Andreev as best as he could. The others in his group new the route but if something happened he wanted Andreev to know where they were going and what they were after.




Andreev stared at Craig with disbelief.  At least, it was disbelief at first.  Until he remembered that he had been "captured" by jaffa, taken aboard a massive space vessel, watched as his friend sfled a swarm of giant insects called "the black death," was bathed, massaged and released, only to find his friends not as dead as he had imagined.

"Yes, I understand.  Well, actually, I do not, but I follow where we are going.  How long will the journey last?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X – 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_


Rylee smiles faintly as Durant addressed the group, offering them the opportunity to back out.  Killer bugs, aliens from outer space and traveling through wormholes?  It made her consider asking to stay behind.  However, when Durant approaches herself and Lucas, she quickly figured out that the offer was not intended for her.  Just as well, she supposed.  It would probably get boring if she stayed behind.

“Yeah, I have a question,” she said after Durant had finished.  “Where are we going and why are we going there?”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X - 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"Any ideas on what we'll be going through, terrain-wise?"  Lucas asked Durant.  "I mean, I'm guessing mountains are going to be playing a fairly large part in any trip we might make, but are we talking roads?  Paths?  Or are we going to need to break out the climbing gear again?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

The Stone Courtyard
P7X - 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003

He faced Rylee and Lucas.  He knew they wanted as much information as possible to prepare the proper gear and their minds as well.  The problem was that Durant was not comfortable sharing all of that information.  At least not while they were being watched from above.  

"We're headed into the mountains because I've been led to believe  our mission will benefit greatly from what we should find there.  The trip won't be simple.  I'm guessing paths at best with a good deal of mountain climbing.  That will be the worst part since many of us don't have any experience in that.  But, we will work together as a team and we don't have anyone trying to chase us down for any reason, so that should help."  _At least no one is trying to get us at the moment._ He thought to himself.  "I am guessing the entire trip will take a good week.  I don't have much knowledge of the area or any maps, so that is just an uneducated guess."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

_The Stone Courtyard
P7X - 912
Almost two hours since arrival, June 3, 2003_

"If we're looking at a week, how are we doing in the way of rations?  Do we know if there are any water supplies on the way?"  Lucas asked.  He turned to Rylee.

"I suggest that we have one of us on point, and the other bringing up the rear of the group at all times.  That way, if anyone slips up, we might be able to stop them from falling."

"Sir, do any of the rest of the group have any climbing experience?"  He said as he looked back to Durant.  "If we could have someone posted in the middle of the group, I think we'll have a lot of potential problems covered."


----------



## Carlo (Aug 28, 2004)

"Climb?" Loralai thought to herself, though her expression read disgust and disbelief to anyone looking.  The cat could climb but she could not. She'd spent her summers pouring over textbooks instead out outdoors like many of her childhood friends.  The mear thought of clambering over dirty rocks sent a shudder though her slender frame. Of course part of that shudder was the collision of her distate with her intense desire to see more alien technology and that thought alone was enough to make her swallow the tart comments about climbing that leapt to mind...for now.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> "If we're looking at a week, how are we doing in the way of rations?  Do we know if there are any water supplies on the way?"  Lucas asked.  He turned to Rylee.
> "I suggest that we have one of us on point, and the other bringing up the rear of the group at all times.  That way, if anyone slips up, we might be able to stop them from falling."
> "Sir, do any of the rest of the group have any climbing experience?"  He said as he looked back to Durant.  "If we could have someone posted in the middle of the group, I think we'll have a lot of potential problems covered."



Durant stopped.  He was rather pleased to see Lucas taking such an active interest in the orders he had given.  It seemed Mr. Fisher was rather passionate about his area of expertise.

"Stewart's gong to check over our supplies and give us an idea how long our rations should last.  Not too much we can do about it though.  Donovan's checking weapons and ammo.  If nothing else maybe we can find something to hunt and eat out there.  And I would venture a guess that most of our group has no real climbing experience."

He listened as Fisher took charge and ran marching order past Rylee.  _Now this is what I'm talking about.  No babysitting.  People actually doing their jobs and letting me do mine._  Before Durant walked away he commented.  "You two work out the details and let us know what you come up with before we leave."


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2004)

_The Stone City Gates
P7X-912
Approximately 7:00pm alien time_

Making a quick check of MRE supplies, Stewart did some quick math and reported in to Commander Durant.  “Sir, looks like we’ve got about 5 days worth of MRE’s per person.  I suppose we could stretch it out some, but I wouldn’t recommend it, especially if you’re talking about the level of exertion that we’ll be making per day,”  Stewart said.  “Looks like everyone got their canteens filled as well, though there’s only two canteens per person.  Water might be an issue . . . .”

Donovan sauntered up at that time, “Weapon and ammo supplies look pretty good, commander, with only the high powered ammo in short supply.  I redistributed the extra rounds, including the larger ammo, and everyone has a full clip with another clip on the side.  The lieutenant here, Stewart, still needs a decent weapon, though the pickings are lean.”

The group continued their conversations, but began traveling to the edge of the stone town.  Solid stone slab gate doors standing fifteen feet tall barred the exit out of the city.  Each had to weigh well over a ton or more.  Inspecting the area, Lucas found several stone ‘bars’ which looked to be able to be placed against the gate to protect against intruders . . . though they weren’t at this time . . . .

OOC: Time to get this adventure rolling full swing - thanks for keeping up!!


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

_The Stone City Gates
P7X-912
Approximately 7:00pm alien time_

"If there's any game to be had on this planet, we might be able to stretch the food a little further."  Lucas suggested.  "I'm rather reluctant to investigate the local flora as a potential food source unless absolutely necessary, however.  I suspect my knowledge might be a bit... outdated on extra-terrestrial food..."

He looked around the gates with interest, pondering how they might open.  Out of curiosity, he walked over to one and attempted to push it open.


----------



## kid A (Sep 1, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Stone City Gates
P7X-912
Approximately 7:00pm alien time




> *Originally posted by Lucas*
> _"If there's any game to be had on this planet, we might be able to stretch the food a little further." Lucas suggested. "I'm rather reluctant to investigate the local flora as a potential food source unless absolutely necessary, however. I suspect my knowledge might be a bit... outdated on extra-terrestrial food..."_




Walking and listening to the discussions, Andreev voiced a thought.  "If I may interject...  and this would be as a final resort only...  but in many desert nations, locusts were used as a food source in dire situations.  Perhaps it would be worth examining one of the large... insects we encountered earlier, to see if they could be ingested."


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

_The Stone City Gates
P7X-912
Approximately 7:00pm alien time_



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> He looked around the gates with interest, pondering how they might open.  Out of curiosity, he walked over to one and attempted to push it open.




As Lucas approached the gates, he noticed that the two stone gates were almost seemless in the middle.  With a tentative push, Lucas tried the gate . . . and almost fell over at the ease of it.  Both gates swung open and were almost weightless in their use.  No hinges were apparent on the sides - though the gates extended into the sides of both walls of the town, and the hinges may have been hidden there.

A road lead beyond the now open gate, hard packed and flat, extending into the distance until bending out of sight around the first mountain.  Mountainous terrian rose on each side of the road, bits of large fallen rock lay on th sides of the road.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

The Stone City Gates
P7X-912
Approximately 7:00pm alien time

After hearing the reports on their rations as well as possible ways to extend them, Durant called over to Donovan.  "Well Luke, what's the verdict.  Can we eat 'em?"

Durant saw Fisher heading for the doors as the others finished gathering up gear and bugs.  "Stewart, you want to keep on eye on him.  I'm sure he can handle a wild boar or something but who knows what else we're gonna run into around here."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 5, 2004)

_The Stone City Gates
P7X-912
Approximately 7:00pm alien time_

Upon hearing what Lucas and Durant were talking about, Rylee made a face.  She had eaten bugs before, but they were not her favorite food.  It was so much preferable to cook an animal, or find wild roots and berries… though it might be a bit more difficult to find edible plants on a different planet.  Still, she was willing to try, if it was the alternative to eating giant bugs.

Upon seeing Fisher heading toward the gates, she moves to catch up with him.  If she and Lucas were dividing the duty of taking point, then she might as well start now.  “Hey Fisher, wait up!”


----------



## Keia (Sep 20, 2004)

_The Slight Shelter along the Trail
P7X-912
Approximately 8:30pm alien time_



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "Well Luke, what's the verdict.  Can we eat 'em?"




Lucas looked up from his inspection of the alien insect with a slight questioning look to his face and eyes.  "I wouldn't recommend it . . . the acids in this thing are rather nasty and seem to spread into the possible edible tissues on any cut or puncture."



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> Durant saw Fisher heading for the doors as the others finished gathering up gear and bugs.  "Stewart, you want to keep on eye on him.  I'm sure he can handle a wild boar or something but who knows what else we're gonna run into around here."




Stewart replied in the affirmative and hustled up to point with Fisher, "Wait up, there, scout.  Let me get your back before you get too far ahead."

Moments later, Fallon hustled up to point as well, the two trading comments easily on the trail ahead.  Before long, the group headed out of the city with Fisher, Fallon and Stewart on a staggered point, Nguyen and Grayson in the middle with Donovan, and Durant, Reed and Ilianov in the rear of the group.  

Looking through the terrain for anything edible starts depressing and only gets worse.  It appeared that the insect had picked the organic material clean from the sides of the mountains, there wasn’t a spot of greenery to be found.  

A light camp is made after only an hour and a half on the trail.  Between the two, Fallon and Fisher discover a slight recess along one of the mountains edges that seemed sheltered from direct view and offered some shelter from the elements.  Watches are discussed and three teams of three are finalized for the scheduled watches from the evening.

OOC: Anything else pre-camp before I discuss the evening?


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2004)

_The Slight Shelter along the Trail
P7X-912
Approximately 6:30am alien time_

Darkness settled subtly on the alien mountains.  The sun, with its pale light edged its way to the horizon, bringing darkness into the mountain trail long before the sky was fully dark.  Then, almost as if using a dimmer switch, the light faded out completely over the next several minutes.  Stars appeared though very faint (as though watching an open sky from a city - the lights of the city dimming the stars, though there were no lights here).

Fires were light and watches were set.  The meal was decent but light - nothing like the fare that those aboard Myrrdin's vessel enjoyed earlier in the day.  The sounds of the mountains were strangely silent to Rylee's and Lucas's ears.  The normal wildlife sounds were non-existent.  

The evening passed uneventfully.  Lucas recommended a fully meal for breakfast - as the exertions of the day would require everyone's body had plenty of energy.

OOC: All


----------



## kid A (Sep 22, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov*

The Slight Shelter along the Trail
P7X-912
Approximately 6:30am alien time



> The evening passed uneventfully. Lucas recommended a fully meal for breakfast - as the exertions of the day would require everyone's body had plenty of energy.




Andreev was up with the sun, and while he was loathe to awaken his teammates so early, they had much to do during the sunlight hours.  "Everyone, please, get up.  We must eat and begin our journey.  We have a long way yet to travel before the sun sets tonight."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 23, 2004)

_The Slight Shelter along the Trail
P7X-912
Approximately 6:30am alien time_



> The evening passed uneventfully. Lucas recommended a fully meal for breakfast - as the exertions of the day would require everyone's body had plenty of energy.





Rylee had difficulty sleeping that evening; she was too unnerved by the unnatural silence to be able to sleep peacefully.  More than once she found herself getting up to pace the perimeter of their camp.

When Lucas suggested a full breakfast, she glanced wearily at one of the MREs that she had pulled from her bag.  It was something called beef stroganoff, and it did not sound overly appetizing.  As the others began to rise from their sleeping bags, she took her weapons and began to look around, trying to find any sign of wildlife or greenery.  What they had seen yesterday was not very reassuring, but Rylee was determined to at least check.  For a moment, she even eyed Krizzel, but quickly dismissed the idea.  Cat meat was too stringy; it barely made a decent stew.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

The Slight Shelter along the Trail
P7X-912
Approximately 6:30am alien time

Durant saw the others beginning to stir in the camp and moved back towards them.  "Nothing to report from my watch.  Andreev is right, best to eat now while we have the chance."

Durant had a lot of time to think while he was on guard duty.  This was not going to be simple.  Not as bad as fighting giant fire lizards or man-eating bugs.  But, still not easy.  Of course if had wanted a simple job he would not have stayed in Special Ops.

_The only easy day was yesterday._

He smiled to himself and dug into an MRE.  He wanted a big drink of water but opted to conserve their supply.  He watched Rylee fidget around the camp.  She had been up and around a lot during the night but had not stopped to talk.  She seemed much more used to spending her time alone.  She had helped out when the group needed it but it might be best to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

_On the Mountain Path
P7X-912
Approximately 4:00pm alien time_

Shortly after breakfast, the group set out again along the southern road.  After another mile of travel, everyone started watching for a path that would lead them into the mountains to continue their journey.  No one found anything.

For several hours, Rylee and Lucas searched for signs of the path.  Meanwhile, frustration was increasing for those waiting to continue, especially for Durant and Donovan.   A heated collaboration of the two ensued at one point, with each believing they had found the path – unfortunately both ‘paths’ puttered out after only a couple dozen yards.  Surprisingly, it took until the pale sun was visible above the mountains before the two survival experts discovered the path off of the main road.  

When Durant and the others started traveling on the path, they began to understand the difficulty.  According to Lucas, the path looked more like a runoff for water than a path – it actually descended from the road twenty or thirty feet before continuing on.  After a slight bend the path leveled and climbed – but still didn’t look like a path.  Both of the experts agreed that this was the only path, though no one else could see any path at all.  

Several hours of very rough slow-rising terrain covered the remainder of the day.  Numerous slight ankle twists and light spills into the rocks and gravel were the order of the day, with only Lt. Reed seemingly immune.  One particular sprawl by Lorelai disturbed Krizzel so much that he darted up the side of the mountain, wasting another twenty minutes before the cat had calmed enough to allow itself to be recovered.

It was barely 4:00pm when Lucas called the halt to the trip.  The sun had been behind the mountains for almost twenty minutes and sight was becoming difficult.  A rough camp was made directly in the ‘path’ as there were no recesses nearby for shelter.

OOC: All


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 29, 2004)

_On the Mountain Path
P7X-912
Approximately 4:00pm alien time_

Rylee dealt with the challenges of the day quietly, though she could occasionally be seen taking long drinks from her flask.  As they slowly made their way up the mountain side, she was suddenly very glad that she had taken the time to refill it; at the same time, she tried not to drink to much.  She needed to keep her senses sharp in case there was a problem.  

At last, it was time to make camp.  She helped as much as she could to set up the camp, then took a quick look around to see if there was any signs of wildlife of vegetation.  If what she had seen during the day was any indication, then it looked like they would probably be dining on MREs.  Again.

"What is the schedule for watches?" She asked Durant as she looked about the area.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Mountain Path
P7X-912
Approximately 4:00pm alien time

Another day of hiking another day filled with rocks.  Lots of rocks.  Big rocks and little rocks.  Oh, and some dirt, too.  Seemed like the group was measuring progress in feet instead of miles.  Not real encouraging.  Problem was there was no other way to do it.  

They were camping early but there was not much to be done about that, either.  And the camp site was awful.  _Lets just lay down in the middle of the road._  If any option had been available to this group, no one had bothered to share them.  

_Let's hope for some progress tomorrow._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 11, 2004)

_On the Mountain Path
P7X-912
Approximately 4:00pm alien time_

Once camp was set up for the evening, Rylee would take her guns and try to go a little further up the trail  She would keep the camp within her range of vision, but wanted to see if there was anything of note further up.

(Survival +15, Move silently +12, Hide +12, Listen +10. if any of these are pertinent)


----------



## Keia (Oct 13, 2004)

_On the Mountain Path
P7X-912
Approximately 6:30pm alien time_

As Rylee scanned the mountainous terrain, she did not find any animals or plants of any kind.  It was as if the insects had scrubbed the mountain bare of anything organic.

Camp was made and watches were established.  As the evening before, gone were the familiar sounds of the outdoors, though a slight breeze through the mountain made for some background noise.  The evening passed uneventfully, with most everyone tired from the day's exertion.  In the morning, Lucas and Rylee established an earlier brisk pace, in hopes of making better progress on this day.  

Finding and following the path was much easier than the previous day, and the team made good time.  Only Donovan managed to hobble himself, turning an ankle on a rock which gave way.  The soldier that he was, he passed it off as nothing, but it wasn't long until everyone had noticed him favoring the ankle.

By early evening, the team had discovered the path up the summit of the destination (thanks to an observant Rylee), but decided to make camp at the base of the trail.  At their current location, there was some vegetation at the higher elevations, though no water was apparent.

As camp began and things quieted, familiar wilderness sounds began to be heard.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

On the Mountain Path
P7X-912
Approximately 6:30pm alien time

During the course of the group's journey, Durant made a point to spend some time talking with each of them.  Getting to know who they were, where they had been and what motivated them.  This served not only in learning more about the group but also would help each of them feel more comfortable with him.  He found it rather interesting, even if he did not understand or agree with all of it.  

As they made camp and found themselves nestled in some vegetation, Durant gave out some orders for the preparation of camp.  

"Rylee, why don't you and Fisher see if there's anything to eat around here.  Stewart, you've got camp guard for now."  

Then he walked over to Andreev.  "Comrade.  Let us walk and talk."  

As they made their way out of the camp, Durant stopped briefly at Donovan's side.  "You gonna do something about that ankle before you start walking us in circles?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 16, 2004)

After they set up camp, Rylee retrieved a first aid kit and sought out Donovan.  “We need to wrap that ankle.  With all this climbing, you’ll only do more damage to it if you don’t give it some support.”  That was not a request.  If Donovan refused or tried to play the tough soldier, then she would wrap it for him.  She had no intentions of carrying him up the slope.

As they began to see more signs of vegetation and hear the familiar sounds of nature, Rylee found herself more at ease, smiling a bit more and even humming to herself at times.  



> "Rylee, why don't you and Fisher see if there's anything to eat around here. Stewart, you've got camp guard for now."




She nodded in response to Durant’s order, and went to find Lucas.  “Durant wants us to go look for edible plant life.”


----------



## Keia (Oct 21, 2004)

See OOC Thread


----------

